# Pictures of what uv brought your baby



## bbyno1

so far..
time to show off all your cute lil bits:D
i seen a thred like this in 2nd tri so thought itd be nice to have 1 in here aswell:thumbup:x


----------



## AyaChan

i have wayyyy to many pics and stuff, so I'll just put up some pics of clothes I bought :D

gunna be long haha

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0022.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0021.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0020.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0018.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0017-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0016.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0015-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0014-1.jpg

:D


----------



## AyaChan

i have more, but I've put them on here before so i'll leave those ones off :D


----------



## bbyno1

oomg im in love with the winie the pooh outfit!
and i lovee how them pink shoes match with the dress!aww!x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww I love the bambi outfit


----------



## Zebra Stars

everything ziggy zebra (exept d blanket i can't get hold of it:growlmad:)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Tried Ebay? xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

supriseBump_x said:


> Tried Ebay? xxx

yep:cry:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Haha ayachan.. i looked through your pictures on facebook!! :) you have so many nice thingss!! 
i haven't got any pics of what i've got yet, but i'll get some up soon!! 

but for now, i'll make a confession instead... her wardrobe is colour co-ordinated, and organised by item too (haha, my mum did it.. cause i'm bit of a organised freak!!)
xx


----------



## AyaChan

what I bought today :D

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0016-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0017-2.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0018-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-1.jpg

:D


----------



## supriseBump_x

So much cute stuff Sash :) Is it just clothes or can it be anything? xxx


----------



## AyaChan

it can be anything I think, I just havent bothered taking pics of anything other than clothes :haha:

you love your disney stuff dont you :D

why arent you on msn?

xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh disney! i love it too!
im finding i got far too many winnie the pooh n tigger things..im obbsesed lool

it can be of anythingg:Dx


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Zebra Stars said:


> everything ziggy zebra (exept d blanket i can't get hold of it:growlmad:)

Hey hun I know its a little pricey (and mod's please forgive me for putting this link if its not allowed) 

But I found this one https://www.box-e-baby.com/proddetail.php?prod=BBZ1&PHPSESSID=720ad36a26a105e2693a7a915f2a7f24

Any good? Worth a look :) 

(Sorry just browsing from TTC section :blush:) 

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

This is the crib i bought on ebay for £16 :D
i love it !i have no pictures of anything else atm so im gunna go crazy with my camera
 



Attached Files:







100314_211148.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 65


----------



## AyaChan

awww Leonie its lovely :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Thanks hun :flower:
I LOVE all your LO's clothes, im jelous u get to buy pretty dresses ! teehee
the blue jacket is Gorgeous !


----------



## AyaChan

thanks :D its purple though  lighting made it look blue :D

take some pics of your LO clothes :D

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh Pmsl :) It's gorgeous! She has nicer clothes than me !
& I'll upload some when i can get off my fat bum and take some photos teehe, i dont really have many exciting clothes though :( cause boys just have boring things teehee! I saw some lovely things in disney store but i havn't been back to get them !! :( :( I think town is on the cards for the weekend so i can so shopping !


----------



## AyaChan

asda do lovely cheap baby boy disney stuff :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I love asda :) i havn't checked there baby section for a while so i may have to have a trip there too


----------



## MummyGooch

Sorry for the poor quality, they are from the camera on my phone x
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs399.snc3/24222_422025675277_555545277_5142372_6852135_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs476.ash1/26102_429410310277_555545277_5328397_4394277_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs476.snc3/26102_429410300277_555545277_5328395_1526746_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14107_423652665277_555545277_5177257_5112365_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14107_423652670277_555545277_5177258_2943474_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14107_423652675277_555545277_5177259_5852851_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14107_423652685277_555545277_5177260_1126511_n.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

awww lovely 

my fav is the green dress :D

x


----------



## stephx

Heres all my stuff :)... I got some girl and boy stuff just in case :blush: and the changing bag im having delivered next week :D :D
 



Attached Files:







Photo0332.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 39









Photo0333.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 42









Photo0334.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 37









Photo0335.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 27









Photo0343.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## leoniebabey

awww the zebra thing is adorable
& the dumbo stuff awwwwww !


----------



## stephx

And some more :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0337.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 30









Photo0338.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 26









Photo0341.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 34









Photo0340.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 22









at_the_bottom_of_the_garden_large_yummy_mummy.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 764


----------



## stuffymuffy

I LOVE the yummy mummy bag!Unfortunately they don't sell them in the US and I was going to get that same one from Ebay but I decided to get one that my matched my travel system instead.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I love the yummy mummy bags too, too bad they dont have them in canada


----------



## stephx

Aww thanks :D I love it too! I was gonna get the pink one but im glad I got that one now its a bit more unisex aint it?

xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I know, I wish the U.S had more variety of baby gear. The UK has some really cute baby things, especially strollers, that aren't available here :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

stephx said:


> Aww thanks :D I love it too! I was gonna get the pink one but im glad I got that one now its a bit more unisex aint it?
> 
> xx

It defintely is unisex :thumbup: I didn't find out the sex of my bump, so I knew it would've worked for either a girl or boy. You'll have to tell me how you like it :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Some of my little girls things :)

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT0008.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT00082.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT00092.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT0009.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT00102.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT0013.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0017.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0010.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0007.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0005.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0004.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0021.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0026.jpg

& that's not all of it :haha:
Sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## Akira

Argh where are you all finding the proper outfits! All they seem to have where I live are onesies for newborns....unless I want to pay silly amounts. New Zealand sucks sometimes! Plus we have barely any nice prams compared to what I see on here


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MummyGooch said:


> Sorry for the poor quality, they are from the camera on my phone x
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs399.snc3/24222_422025675277_555545277_5142372_6852135_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs476.ash1/26102_429410310277_555545277_5328397_4394277_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs476.snc3/26102_429410300277_555545277_5328395_1526746_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14107_423652665277_555545277_5177257_5112365_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14107_423652670277_555545277_5177258_2943474_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14107_423652675277_555545277_5177259_5852851_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14107_423652685277_555545277_5177260_1126511_n.jpg

Ive got that bouncer, its amazing :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Akira said:


> Argh where are you all finding the proper outfits! All they seem to have where I live are onesies for newborns....unless I want to pay silly amounts. New Zealand sucks sometimes! Plus we have barely any nice prams compared to what I see on here

Mine wore onsies untill they were about 6mths lol far more comfortable x


----------



## JoJo16

sasha i love the lil shoes!!!

and lauren your avatar is great :D

everyones stuff is gorgeous
im going to go look on asda mwahaha. everytime i go out i buy alice clothes!!!! she has loads more than me 
x


----------



## AyaChan

haha Sophie I know what you mean, Summer isn't even here yet and she has more clothes than me :haha:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh everyones got lovelyy bits!!
i see asda is a hit with us mums to be ;)x


----------



## stephx

bbyno1 said:


> ahh everyones got lovelyy bits!!
> i see asda is a hit with us mums to be ;)x

I love all the asda clothes but they only have like 2 unisex outfits :( boo :(

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

AyaChan said:


> what I bought today :D
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0016-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0017-2.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0018-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-1.jpg
> 
> :D


awwww sweet!! where is that little dress from? xx


----------



## AyaChan

asda :rofl:

xxx


----------



## aimee_1691

awww i got some bits from asda on saturday but i didnt even see that :-( lol x


----------



## AyaChan

i think they randomly stock them now and again, so you'll just have to keep an eye out :D

I'm going there tomorrow to buy a froggy towel, that surprisebump_x bought and I fell in love with :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

My Froggy Towel :happydance: I LOVE him!!!

Girlies Meet BOB the FROG!!!! :blush: :kiss:


----------



## AyaChan

love it so much :D

xx


----------



## bbyno1

i gotta say i do prefer the girls bits to the boys from asda lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

omg the frog is TOO cute!
x


----------



## xprincessx

AyaChan said:


> what I bought today :D
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0016-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0017-2.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0018-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-1.jpg
> 
> :D

Aww where did you get the i love mummy and daddy sleepsuit and the pink shoes from? they're lush!!


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ Omg !! those shoes r just ADORABLE !


----------



## AyaChan

xprincessx said:


> Aww where did you get the i love mummy and daddy sleepsuit and the pink shoes from? they're lush!!

asda for the sleepsuit, adams for the shoes :D

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

those towels are soo cute i have the duck one and the pink one, i dnt no what its meant to be tho lol if i see the frog one im gna get it, its soo cute lol xx


----------



## AyaChan

i went to get the frog one but it wasnt there :cry:

I might complain to the staff haha

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i FINALLY got round to uploading pics :)
..
 



Attached Files:







100422_160017.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 16









100422_160227.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15









100422_155901.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









100422_160156.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









100422_160246.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bbyno1

ahh you got such nice bits!
i find it quite hard shopin for a boy n findin cute things x


----------



## leoniebabey

Thanks :) i find it hard too cause im not keen on some of the boys things! I like all of the baby blue things though and he has a few white things too ! I love the disney ones, i cant wait to go back to the disney shop cause they had a few new things that i wanna buy 
x


----------



## bbyno1

omg yh the disney store has the best things but quite expensive for me lol i found quite a few disney things in matala n asda that r reallyy nice:D
i got lots of white n cream too coz i didnt want the blue to bore me lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohh i havnt even looked in matalan! I might check out what they have ! 
and yeah disney shop is expensive but i wanna get him like a nice outfit for if we go out, not tht i go anywhere exciting but yeah


----------



## bbyno1

awwh ul be goin well exciting plcs when hes here:)
yehh chek it out! i got quite a few bits from the matalan nr me ,they only got a lil section but i loved every outfit lol x


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> i FINALLY got round to uploading pics :)
> ..

Aww i love that born in 2010 one , its wel cute xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Heres a few of the things ive got, everything is unisex at the min as dont no what sex of baby is yet x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0285.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0286.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0290.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0292.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 19









IMG_0294.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MadamRose

AyaChan said:


> i have wayyyy to many pics and stuff, so I'll just put up some pics of clothes I bought :D
> 
> gunna be long haha
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0022.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0021.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0020.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0018.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0017-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0016.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0015-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0014-1.jpg
> 
> :D

Love the mummy love me more than choclate one. Wheres that from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## AyaChan

asda haha.

xx


----------



## MadamRose

this are a few of the its i have got

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Rooallinone.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Babytop.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Bearallinone.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roo2.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Ducktrousers.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Topandtrousers.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Topandtrousers.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddyandmouse.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Funnybones.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

where did you get the funny bones one from?

I love it :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

AyaChan said:


> where did you get the funny bones one from?
> 
> I love it :D
> 
> xx

tbh i got it from a charity shop. I aint afriad to say so becuase i know baby will be in and out of them so quick and i will just make sure i wash them very well before baby uses them I thought it was perfect as its 0-3 months and baby is due 6th october so not long before halloween


----------



## AyaChan

aww I love it. Wish I had one :D

And theres nothing wrong with second hand clothes hun 
Like you said, as long as you wash it, its fine :D

your due 2 days after my 18th birthday :haha:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

AyaChan said:


> aww I love it. Wish I had one :D
> 
> And theres nothing wrong with second hand clothes hun
> Like you said, as long as you wash it, its fine :D
> 
> your due 2 days after my 18th birthday :haha:
> 
> xx

Exactly and it makes it cheaper. Did you get it long ago from asda as i love it and really want one. As i love choc and i mean really love choc so other than my partner my baby is like the only other thing i love more than choc


----------



## AyaChan

haha no, I only bought it the other day, its in the sale atm. If you can't find it in your local asda, you can always order if offline haha

xx


----------



## MadamRose

AyaChan said:


> haha no, I only bought it the other day, its in the sale atm. If you can't find it in your local asda, you can always order if offline haha
> 
> xx

I might just have to have a look now :happydance: i have more stuff which i will take pics of over the next few days and post


----------



## AyaChan

I might go take some more pics later of some of my other stuff haha. I just wanna show the world what I've bought my little girl haha :D.

I'm on hell of an asdas mum haha, I get most my stuff there :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i love the disney stuff they have there. But i aint sure if i wanna find out the sex before the birth. If not my mum will be under orders to go to asda before she visits the baby so the baby can have pics taken in disney stuff thats pink/blue at the hospital :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm a fan of all the disney stuff :D theres some cute items here :)
i'm not finding out the sex, but know i'll end up buying pink/blue after birth, so i'm only using second hand gender neutral stuff :)
cant wait till i'm posting pics of bits and pieces :D


----------



## shelx

AyaChan said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Aww where did you get the i love mummy and daddy sleepsuit and the pink shoes from? they're lush!!
> 
> asda for the sleepsuit, adams for the shoes :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i thot adams went into administration?
or maybe just in northern ireland! :haha:
or maybe you got them b4 it closed down lol
lovee all ur things sooo cute! 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

I don't know haha has it? I didn't buy them, OH's mum did, coz I said I like sparkly shoes :haha:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

yess so gutted!
Adams had everything at half price coz they wer closing down but they had loads left! n it was only 2 days later i was findin out if i was havin a girl or boy so i thought id come back in 2days..ayway found out n went back n it was totally closed down n blacked out:( gutted x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Adams did go into administration but they still sell online lol x


----------



## AriannasMama

AyaChan said:


> what I bought today :D
> 
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-1.jpg
> 
> :D

ahh! i love those shoes. if baby is a girl and i can find some like that in the US i will be getting them! lol.i love baby shoes.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thaught I'd add some pics of Lukeys stuff

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3424.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3425.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3426.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Lukesbed-2.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/toys-1.jpg


And then this is my Changing bag... My mum made it for me and I LOVE it!!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3578-1.jpg
 



Attached Files:







Luke's bed.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katie-Marie

you can get those pink sparkly shoes exactly the same from Mamas and Papas! I have a pair too! x


----------



## leoniebabey

awww i LOVE his little giraffe things, they are adorable !


----------



## bbyno1

i love them too!
our babies are gunna be looking so good:D
i havnt looked but do all the sport shops sell newborn trainers?like nike n stuff?x


----------



## leoniebabey

bbyno1 said:


> i love them too!
> our babies are gunna be looking so good:D
> i havnt looked but do all the sport shops sell newborn trainers?like nike n stuff?x

Yeah JD do some lovely ones, quite expensive though
Sports Direct do some cheaper ones i think 


Thought i'd update with what i got today .. I LOVE IT
i think it's so cute :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100424_173905.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i love them too!
> our babies are gunna be looking so good:D
> i havnt looked but do all the sport shops sell newborn trainers?like nike n stuff?x
> 
> Yeah JD do some lovely ones, quite expensive though
> Sports Direct do some cheaper ones i think
> 
> 
> Thought i'd update with what i got today .. I LOVE IT
> i think it's so cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

omg! that is the cutest outfit i've ever seen! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

mummy2b17...where did you get the little hat and vest? its too cute!!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

All the Girraff stuff was from mothercare, but i got it when i was like 16 weeks, so like november lol! So IDK if they'd still have it.. It was the first thing I bought Luke =] x


----------



## stuffymuffy

leoniebabey said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i love them too!
> our babies are gunna be looking so good:D
> i havnt looked but do all the sport shops sell newborn trainers?like nike n stuff?x
> 
> Yeah JD do some lovely ones, quite expensive though
> Sports Direct do some cheaper ones i think
> 
> 
> Thought i'd update with what i got today .. I LOVE IT
> i think it's so cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's ADORABLE! Love the fishy


----------



## lilmama

Heres some stuff I bought my baby girl. =]
 



Attached Files:







IMG03116.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 39









IMG03117.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 23









IMG03118.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 21









IMG03122.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 21









IMG03128.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lilmama

& Here are her lovely clothess :cloud9:

I cant wait to see her in them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG03119.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG03120.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16









IMG03121.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 19









IMG03123.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 18









IMG03127.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mummy2b17 said:


> Thaught I'd add some pics of Lukeys stuff
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3424.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3425.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3426.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Lukesbed-2.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/toys-1.jpg
> 
> 
> And then this is my Changing bag... My mum made it for me and I LOVE it!!
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3578-1.jpg


I Remember you posting about your changing bag i think, when your mum had finished it... i think it's sooo lovely.. i'm so jelous!! nobody in the world will have one like it either!! 
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

some more pics :D

From my huge trek around Cardiff yesterday :D

top one says "Swim Nemo Swim" :D
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-3.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0020-2.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0021-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0022-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0023-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0024-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0025.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

@ Leonie, where did you get that nemo outfit?? looks like one I seen in the disney store :D

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i seen it in there tooo!! :)
ahh i'm really upset i saw a lovely bambi bib in asda, but it was £2 and my OH said it would only get ruined :cry: xx

Edit: I went back without him, and they had none, and i asked the man and he didn't even know what i was talking about!! and i can't find it online!


----------



## AyaChan

allier276 said:


> i seen it in there tooo!! :)
> ahh i'm really upset i saw a lovely bambi bib in asda, but it was £2 and my OH said it would only get ruined :cry: xx
> 
> Edit: I went back without him, and they had none, and i asked the man and he didn't even know what i was talking about!! and i can't find it online!

aww no way, that was the first bib I bought, I'd be so upset if I didn't have it. I love it.

Maybe you should just keep checking now again??

xx


----------



## bbyno1

omgg i love that bib too!i soo wanted it but it was too girlie i thought:(
i got the lil blue dalmation one i duno if you's have seen that one from asda?x


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> @ Leonie, where did you get that nemo outfit?? looks like one I seen in the disney store :D
> 
> xx

That's where i got it from i LOVEEE it

i just noticed u have nemo things too ! there just adorable arnt they .. if i could i'd buy the whole disney shop :dohh:

and i LOVEEEEEE the hello kitty stuff, i wanna girlie now :dohh:


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: I was thinking the same yesterday!
I had enough money left to buy at least another outfit, but I just couldn't decide on one, so I just bought the nemo thing.
I wish I had taken more money now haha, so much I would have bought.

Did you see the Dumbo giftsets? they're so cute, I wanted one, but wasn;t paying £26 for one :haha:

Theres so much lovely boy stuff in there, I was thinking the same as you, but the opposite way obv, I was like "i wanna boy"
:haha:

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

wow i love the hello kitty stuff!
its probably a good thing i'm not finding out the sex cos if baby is a girl, i would go silly buying hello kitty baby stuff. theres is loads in marks and spencers at the moment, and ebay.
so cute!


----------



## AyaChan

I got mine from h&m, there's usually loads for babies there, but that was it yesterday apart from a few tops and some socks :haha:

I love Hello Kitty, I might go to m&s now you've said that :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aw the girlie things in the disney shop are soo nice though, i was like lookingthen having to stop myself ! .. the dumbo things though :cloud9: i love them but i duno they yellows a bit girlie i think but i liked the vesty looking thing that wasnt so girlie


----------



## AyaChan

Yeahh I know what you mean, that was lovely :D

Did you see the Marie dress from Aristocats? or the Pooh outfits?? they were lovely :D

Yay for Disney :haha:

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

awh my h&m doesn't have a baby section. 

if i do have a little boy i'd feel very sorry for him actualy, he'd be growing up surrounded by hello kitty hehe :)

i bought my first baby purchase, a little cot mobile :D and i've been given some clothes etc.


----------



## AyaChan

haha I said that to my OH, and he was like "NO! YOU'LL TURN OUR CHILD GAY AND HE'D BE LIKE JEFFREE STAR!!!"

pic in case you don't knw who he is :haha:

https://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/Autumncamille/JEFFREESTAR.jpg
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk60/KRAZ13_2008/jeffree.jpg


and aww, got apic? or is there one up already and I missed it?

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol yeah the same sort of comment came from my mum :rofl: but she wouldn't have a clue who J star is lol

nah i don't have a pic yet, but when i get a few bits i'll upload :D


----------



## AyaChan

:D Can't wait to see.

I love this thread haha, I get to nose at everyone's stuff :D

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

gawgus thinga ladies, i have that bambi bib too, its lovely. i had all disney bibs with my daughter but there doesnt seem as much about now ,ill have to go n look in disney store x


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> Yeahh I know what you mean, that was lovely :D
> 
> Did you see the Marie dress from Aristocats? or the Pooh outfits?? they were lovely :D
> 
> Yay for Disney :haha:
> 
> xx

yeah omg i just couldn't pick one to get! i want him to have a few nice outfits in case i go anywhere (not very likely) but yeah, so im gunna keep going back to the disney shop and buy a bit at a time cos i love it !! 
Its not actually too expensive for like a nice going out outfit

x


----------



## AyaChan

thats true :D

I don't go to cardiff (where the disney shop is) very often anymore though, so it'll be hard for me to get anymore :(

Hopefully I'll find some time after Summer is born to go back :D

I want more cute stuff :D

How much was your Nemo outfit?? mine was £9. Which is cheap by disney shop standards haha

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I dont know i didnt pay for it :rofl: i think about £15 
something like that, & £9! Thats good for the disney shop !


----------



## veganmum2be

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/accessories/disney-bambi-bib/GEM31720,default,pd.html

^^ was just browsing asda website...and is that the bib someone was talking about earlier in the thread? thought i might aswell post anyway incase it is :D


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/accessories/disney-bambi-bib/GEM31720,default,pd.html
> 
> ^^ was just browsing asda website...and is that the bib someone was talking about earlier in the thread? thought i might aswell post anyway incase it is :D

I love all the disney stuff but there is very little unisex stuff. So if i don't find out the sex at my 20week scan i wont be able to buy much until my LO is here


----------



## AyaChan

find out the sex then haha :D

Then you can buy lots and lots :D

xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

My bits I ordered online from Next just came, so cute! Two pack of little pink joggers and two pack of pink t-shirts, one with stars on and one with stripes and a donkey on and a sleepsuit with a fluffy donkey on :D


----------



## MadamRose

I know i want to but also really want the suprise this is one of the very few unisex things i can find 
https://direct.asda.com/on/demandwa...ar_GEM39725_size.x=12&dwvar_GEM39725_size.y=9 but i will keep looking


----------



## AyaChan

Laura, show a pic of the donkey one :D

It sounds adorable :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

I'm about to overload with more pics again haha.

Sorry :blush:

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0023-2.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0024-2.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0025-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0026-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0027.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0028-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0029.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0030.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0031.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0033.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0034.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0035-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0036-1.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

I love the moses basket especially the cover. DId you get it toether or sperate and where from its adororable.
Gonna get my cam soon and take pics of some of the stuff i havent yet :)


----------



## AyaChan

it's from mothercare and it all came together, it's Humpreys Corner :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I love it, how much did it cost you. And its a lovely colour nice a neutral :)


----------



## AyaChan

I think it was £70. I know it's a bit much for a moses basket, but since it's my first baba I thought why not :D

I love it :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i might pop to mothercare i wonder if they do the covefr serpratly as i know somewhere i can get a moses basket and a stand for like £30-50 then buy the cover seprate


----------



## Luke's_mummy

They don't do the covers seperate... I was looking for one as I originaly got given a second hand Moses basket but it is impossible to get the covers for the hood and the outside and the quilt part ECt seperate!!


----------



## veganmum2be

ayachan you have such lovely stuff :D

when did you all start buying things? i haven't a clue when to start, i was going to wait until 24 weeks, but dont think i'm going to now.
but i dont want to buy everything and then have nothing left to do for 10 weeks or whatever lol.
so really don't know when or where to start.


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you dont mind me giving my advice. I would start buying a few clothes and other little bits like bibs and shampoos ect when you see things you like and when they are on offer. However with the big things - moses basket, cot, pram ect i would wait until you have had your 20week scan, and if you can wait until about 25-30 weeks. but its completly up to you. I wouldn't be able to wait until 24weeks to buy things


----------



## MadamRose

Theses are some of the vests i have brought, kept them folded as easier to take pics
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests10.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests11.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests3.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests4.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests5.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests6.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests7.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests8.jpg
the one just below is my fav i think its so cute
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests9.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vests.jpg


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

veganmum2be said:


> ayachan you have such lovely stuff :D
> 
> when did you all start buying things? i haven't a clue when to start, i was going to wait until 24 weeks, but dont think i'm going to now.
> but i dont want to buy everything and then have nothing left to do for 10 weeks or whatever lol.
> so really don't know when or where to start.

i'd probably say buy a few little bits, especially if they're on offer or something (it feels like you have loadsa money - cause you're not out spending it all the time - then it all disappears).. but it's nice to pick up a few little bits, like bibs and nice clothes when you see them, but i'd say if you can wait till about 24 weeks, it'll make time go so quickly afterwards.. 
cause when you get to about 24 weeks, you feel like a fatty, with nothing to do and you spend your time counting the seconds until your due date!! 
(or maybe that's just me) ...but it's always good to window shop - i did loads of that.. and ended up picking up LOADS of bargins!!
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

thanks hun 

I didn't start getting anything until after my 20 week scan, because I was so paranoid something would happen 

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks :)
yeah i'm having a private 19 week anomaly scan, i think is everything goes ok then, i'll start buying...i'll be in london at the time so might get a bit more into it :D

i don't have a lot of money so would be easier to spread the cost.
hehe


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahh i did that a bit.. but keep in mind - you'll wanna buy stuff when your bubba's here as well.. :) so don't buy too many clothes or toys.. and ebay is a goodun.. cause if you think about it, most of the stuff is hardly used, for example a moses basket - alot of babies are out of them after a maximum of about 3 months.. (that's the longest i think i've known so far).. and you can get a really decent one for really good price!!
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

More things i have brought baby this is all i have. Dont think i will buy much more until i have decided whether im gonna find out the scan or not. 

Sleeping bag i think they are very nice and like them more than blankets
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2673.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2674.jpg
Winnie the Pooh
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2675.jpg

Some one kinitted me both the cardies
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2676.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2677.jpg
A few nice warm coats as baby due in october
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2678.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2679.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2683.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2680.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2681.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2682.jpg

Got a feeling i might buy some more stuff as asda's baby event when i do my shopping tonight 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2684.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

my favs are your sleepbags, the scratch mits and the pooh bib :D

and here's what I just got in a little shop down the road from me :D

Last lot of pics I promise haha (I kinda seem to hijack this thread :rofl:)

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0001.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0002.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0003.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0004.jpg

:D

x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i have heard some midwifves dont like the sleeping bags but its my baby and i will feel more secure with it in one.
I love the bear booties. No keep posting whenever you buy i love the things you have brought. Im giving my self £20 at the baby event, i am gonna try and stock up :)


----------



## AyaChan

really? I've not heard that before.
If anything I'd think the sleepbags are safe because baby has less room to move around and so less chance of smothering themselves iykwim?

haha I don't think I'll be buying anything else now until shes here.
But when she is born I'll upload pics of everything she's had bought for her off other people :D

The baby event is brilliant, I'm sure you'll get lots of nice little bits :D
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

AyaChan that little white cardie you bought is so cute :) 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/008.jpg 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/007.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/006.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/005-1.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/004-1.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/003-1.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/002.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/001-1.jpg

Some of Summer's bits and pieces :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

thanks :D

and aww, both our Summer's have such gorgeous stuff :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i got more stuff at the baby event today. The closer to nature bottle set, 2 rattles and a top and trouser set :) i knew i wouldnt be able to help myself.
Thats what i though, ut my sister had one for he LO he is 1 and 1/2 now and she was told not to use it, but she carried on.
I think its a lot safter


----------



## ~RedLily~

this thread is making me want to buy girls clothes so much but im waiting until after she's born so just sticking to boring neutral vests and babygrows.


----------



## MadamRose

Kirsty90 said:


> this thread is making me want to buy girls clothes so much but im waiting until after she's born so just sticking to boring neutral vests and babygrows.

How can you do it knowing the sex and not buying gender related clothes. Is there any paticular reason your doing this.

These are what i got from baby event today
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2686.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2687.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2688.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2689.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2690.jpg

Got the bottles even though i want to soley breastfeed for 3months. Not even express for this time, as i know baby may need drinks of water, and once im past 3months i will express sometimes so my OH can feed the LO
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2691.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

love the rattles :D

and the unisex outfits are cute :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats one thing that makes me want to keep it a suprise. When i do find unisex clothes even though it can be hard sometimes they are always really cute


----------



## ~RedLily~

unisex stuff is really cute if youre buying the outfits but im sticking to the basics atm so thats whats boring. i do know the sex but she had her legs crossed so it wasnt definate and i dont want to get everything pink and it be no good.


----------



## AyaChan

I thought for ages that Summer was going to be a boy even though I was told she was a girl, so I was relieved when they said at my growth scan she's still a girl :D

I'd laugh so much if she came out a boy now.

I've *soooooooo* much girl stuff haha

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i know what you mean, thats why im not saying either way, as if i say im def gonna find out LO will cross its legs and then i will be disapoined so im just happy to see how the flow goes on the day. Just think it will be worth it when you go out with your LO and get to buy loads of stuff :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

if i had to have another scan for any reason and they confirmed she was a girl i would probably go mad buying girls things because the chances of getting it wrong twice are pretty slim.
i think the first trip out with the baby will be to get her loads of clothes lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Kirsty90 said:


> if i had to have another scan for any reason and they confirmed she was a girl i would probably go mad buying girls things because the chances of getting it wrong twice are pretty slim.
> i think the first trip out with the baby will be to get her loads of clothes lol.

I bet it will be one of the most costly trips as well then. if you think how much you can buy week by week if you want to. And your going to do it all at once that will be one shopping trip. every girls dream especially if she is a girl like they said.


----------



## ~RedLily~

i know, you dont realise how much youre spending when you buy it a little bit at a time. im hoping i will get lots of girls clothes as presents as well that might help me hold off a bit lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im guessing you will, my mum keeps telling me to slow down as i will get lots of gifts for baby, but i cant help myself. Another thing that helps if it doesnt bother you as i know it does some people it getting things from charity shops and loads of stuff there is in such good new it and look very nice. I got quite a few bits for charity shops and not afraid to say so


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Sorry for the pic over-load! :blush:
My niece is only 2 1/2 so I've gotten a few of her hand-me-downs. (Mostly 18/24-month stuff and 2T. She won't fit in it for a while, but it's hanging up in her closet right now because we don't have the dresser in there. It's being folded and put in the bottom drawer.)
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00421.jpg

These are all Newborn/0-3
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00415.jpg
I love this dress!
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00414.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00416.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00417.jpg

And....HELLO KITTY SOCKS! :happydance:
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00418.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00419.jpg


----------



## lovetaralyn

ah I love the hello kitty socks! All of my baby's bedding is hello kitty. so cute!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks :D They were only $3!! Actually, most of my stuff was about that price. Gymboree always has really super good sales. They have a sales rack in their store and the stuff on it is always really cute and really cheap. That dress I bought- $2.99 The Snuggle Bunny shirt- $3.99 And I also have two onesies I bought from there $1.99 each! I love sales. :haha:


----------



## AyaChan

omg ally I want those socks! :haha:

you've got some really cute stuff :D

xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw Everyone's babies are gonna be looking soo good haha xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Natasha2605 said:


> Aw Everyone's babies are gonna be looking soo good haha xx

agree lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

All of this is so cute! xx


----------



## AyaChan

Ok so I know I said I'm not buying anything else for Summer until she's born, but I couldn't help myself :haha:

Also got the green towel SurpriseBump_x has on one of the pages in this thread :D

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0003-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0006.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0007.jpg


----------



## debsxhim

Hey. I don't know how many of you girls live in the US, but if you do one really good store to check out is DD's discounts. They aren't used, just overstock items. I went there with my friend when she was pregnant and everything is 1/2 the normal price. :D


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww sasha ive looked every where in the asdas by me n even the massive one hasnt got the frog towel :( and where did u get that blck and white checked lil suit, them clothes are adorable??? xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I found it in Tkmaxx :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I didnt buy this but I thought it was a gd idea, I was at a DIY store and got a sample of a wallpaper border, i cut out the pictures and stuck them on babies drawers. I think it looks purtiful and cost me nothing :)

​


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ I Love tk maxx
everyone turned there nose up at me but i dont care! You find some lovely things which no1 else will have as they only ever have a couple of the same item !

**edit .. & aww what a lovely idea, it looks gorgeous :D


----------



## aimee_1691

ohhhh tk maxx, i didnt even think to look in there, defo gna have a peek now tho but saying that i remeber buying my daughter the most gawgus lil outfit from there wen she was teeny tiny lol xx


----------



## Katumz

I don't have a pic but my mom is dead set on buying little black converses and I think it's just tooooo cute


----------



## bbyno1

even tho i got no way of posting pics i think im finally done with clothes now lol
im moving on to my 3-6 months aha x


----------



## AyaChan

:D I've got stuff ranging from tiny baby to 9-12 months :rofl:

I just can't help myself 

:D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

moses basket for up OH's house :D

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0001-2.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0002-3.jpg


----------



## Youngling

Loving the moses basket.
Question...How did u manage to tighten the screws so the hood stays up?? I keep tightening mine and tightening it but it just doesnt work, its starting to annoy me
xx


----------



## AyaChan

my nan did it for me :haha:

She did try to tighten it as much as possible so it would stay up completely, but it wouldnt work.

She shoved her hand in to hold the one side of the screw and then like tightened the other bit, because apparently when I was doing it I was just making the screw go round and round :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ grrr i have the same problem, :growlmad: i just left it in the end cause i was getting frustrated !

Lovely moses basket hun!


----------



## Youngling

oh i see, yeah i think thats what im doing actually thinking about it.
Thanks for that, ill have to try what ur nan did i think.
I ended up tying the little tassly bits round the handles to hold it up haha cuz it was annoying me that much
xx


----------



## bbyno1

omg 9-12 months lol i better get a move on haha im stil abit scared i might end up having a girl lol x


----------



## lily123

Love this thread :)

I'll post the rest of my pics when i've uploaded them from my phone, but just thought i'd share this one with you all :D



Mama's and Papa's Pliko Pramette and car seat, hardly ever used, includes the footuff, raincover, changing bag and base for the car seat... RRP £550...
I got the whole lot from Ebay for £90 :winkwink:

eeeh i love a bargain :p

P.S. Sasha :haha: Summer-Rose has more clothes than i do!

x x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Sorry for the pic over-load! :blush:
> My niece is only 2 1/2 so I've gotten a few of her hand-me-downs. (Mostly 18/24-month stuff and 2T. She won't fit in it for a while, but it's hanging up in her closet right now because we don't have the dresser in there. It's being folded and put in the bottom drawer.)
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00421.jpg
> 
> These are all Newborn/0-3
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00415.jpg
> I love this dress!
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00414.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00416.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00417.jpg
> 
> And....HELLO KITTY SOCKS! :happydance:
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00418.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/IMG00419.jpg

 AHHH HELLO KITTY :cloud9:

i also like the snuggle bunny top :bunny:


----------



## lily123

Here's more of baby girls things :cloud9:

You all know i love bargains :haha:

Her Moses Basket - Second Hand, RRP £60, we got it for £15!


Swinging crib and clair de lune bedding from Babies R Us, all for £50 in the sale.


Sleeping Bag <3 given as a gift, aww :)


Disney Nemo outfit :D Present from her uncles :D


x x x x


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww the nemo outfit is gorgeous and i love your swinging crib!
x


----------



## veganmum2be

lol! i've gone from having nothing and wanting to wait until 24 weeks to having nearly everything!!
so i took some pictures of some of it.
and i also have another moses basket on the way, cos i bought it of a lady on here with a stand, then i got given this i love my bear one thats brand new lol with a stand.i haven't payed more than £65 and this is everything i've got! lol :D

everything has been used before except the mobile and moses basket. and the changing station was hardly used :D so i'm well happy. oh and the canopy and little mobile i got from ikea and gonna hang th mobile inside the canopy over the cot :D

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0494.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0495.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0498.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0496.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0497.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0500.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0501.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0503.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0493.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0492.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/100_0491.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

Aww everyone has such lovely buys... I get paid next Friday so that's my next shopping outing for bubs :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I love that moses basket it's gorgeous the little hanging things are soo cute! Lovely stuff can't beleive you got it all for such a small price .. bargains :winkwink:


----------



## veganmum2be

i know :shock: i looove the changing table, i was told it was winnie the pooh but i kind of expected a plastic one, went to get it and i was like wow :D so happy day hehe


----------



## leoniebabey

I love the cow print changin mat too, ive not seen one like that its really funky


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah i bought that of a lady on here lol :D


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

First Picture: Mosses Basket From Ebay £20 With Stand

second Picture: My Cot Bed Also From Ebay Cost £60

Third Picture: Socks From £stretchers Booties From M Mums Friend And Mits From Asda.

Fourth Picture:2 First Blankets Hand Crochet By My Mum And Blanket From Asda

Fifth Picture: Newborn Snowsuit From My Cousin :)
 



Attached Files:







Image0425.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









Image0429.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 12









Image0430.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9









Image0432.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11









Image0434.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

all clothes giving By my family/friends got too many to put on:thumbup: so heres a few and the bath off ebay for £5
 



Attached Files:







Image0435.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7









Image0436.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









Image0437.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









Image0442.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## leoniebabey

aww the socks are too cute !
Gorgeous things :)


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

thank you :)


----------



## MadamRose

Love the bib where was that from its just lovely


----------



## bbyno1

thats 1 thing i still need to get..a bath lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

Im gunna take some photos of my other things later :)


----------



## EmandBub

why are all the disney stuff just so cute?! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ tell me about it, id gladly buy all the baby clothes from the disney shop if i could
x


----------



## MadamRose

i am going to get my disney stuff from adsa and tesco its just as nice but alot cheaper


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe i love disney too :D can't wait to get to the disney store when i'm down south, theres not one anywhere near me :(


----------



## leoniebabey

I think your nearest one would be the metro centre hun :)
theres also one in york. I think you can order online too, that might be an idea for lazy people like me, im gunna check out the website i thinks


----------



## veganmum2be

oooh cool. yeah i know theres one in york, but i dont go to york much these days!
i actualy forgot about the metro centre one, :D hehe


----------



## leoniebabey

there used to be one in newcastle too but they got rid of it :growlmad:
I loved it aswell with the big mountain of teddies at the back 
x


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe, i want to go to a build a bear place! they look amazing..
wanna make bubs a personalised teddy when born...haven't even looked to where the closest is though :D


----------



## MadamRose

i want to do the same and give it same name and DOB as baby, however not sure if you are able to change the DOB on the certificate thing, as i obviously wont be able to make it the day LO is born so hpe i can


----------



## veganmum2be

Due#1-2010 said:


> i want to do the same and give it same name and DOB as baby, however not sure if you are able to change the DOB on the certificate thing, as i obviously wont be able to make it the day LO is born so hpe i can

haha get someone else to go do it for you!


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh i have 2 of those build a bear things, i love them!
Can i pinch your idea's girls :flower: i think it's a lovely idea!
Im not sure about the date thing though i think they just run them up on a computer so i dont see why not :shrug:
x


----------



## MadamRose

lol i could but i want to do it for mine and OH's first trip oiut with baby


----------



## veganmum2be

haha cool. 
you can do them online i think, but its not quite the same as stuffing the fluff inside your own teddy lol! :D


----------



## leoniebabey

And making a special wish on the heart :blush:
God im sad!, i did get these years ago though when it was called 'bear factory'


----------



## MadamRose

yes i got 2 of my own bears from there and still got them. that whjat makes me want to get one for LO they are really durable and last ages


----------



## leoniebabey

i remember i kept the box it came in for ages as a 'wardrobe' for it's clothes


----------



## veganmum2be

leoniebabey said:


> i remember i kept the box it came in for ages as a 'wardrobe' for it's clothes

lmao!!

i don't want LO to have loads of teddys! i grew up smothered in them, and i just dont have the space here, so gonna stick to special ones.
my mother has attatchment issues with stuffed toys lol! shes got every one me and my sibling ever owned i think still. she says she keeps them as 'insulation for the loft; :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: hey i bet they provide good insulation for the loft
Im doing the same cause tbh, children always attach on to one teddy in paticular, well i know i did and forget about the others
x


----------



## veganmum2be

leoniebabey said:


> :rofl: hey i bet they provide good insulation for the loft
> Im doing the same cause tbh, children always attach on to one teddy in paticular, well i know i did and forget about the others
> x

lmao yeah
i have a stuffed hippo i called harry, and i was given him when i was newborn, and he never spent a min away from me until the age of about 7 lol, and even then i still slept with him in my arms until i was about 15 :rofl:
then i decided i had to grow up and made him a bed in my underwear drawer and hes stayed there sinse :lol:

and yeah it actualy does make good insulation, my mums such a simple fool bless her, when it snows she makes the same comment all the time ''see my roof still has all the snow on it and everyone elses has melted, thats cos no heat is escaping from my house cos of the insulation'' bless her :dohh: :lol:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

using the pics off the website since im not supposed to be up and moving around. my mom would probably yell at me if she saw me up taking pics! ill get some real pics up when i can
https://i42.tinypic.com/35j9qip.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/14v77z6.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/6r26fm.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/24nmnww.jpg


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww that swing is soo cute.
i know you havent used it yet but does the carrier seem good because i want to get one but dont know which? im a bit nervous about them now because i bought the sling that got recalled.


----------



## veganmum2be

awhh love the pink stuff!


----------



## leoniebabey

aww wow very pink
its gorgous
x


----------



## EmandBub

It's all just too cute!
can't wait to start buying stuff. :D xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kirsty90 said:


> aww that swing is soo cute.
> i know you havent used it yet but does the carrier seem good because i want to get one but dont know which? im a bit nervous about them now because i bought the sling that got recalled.

it seems good. ive put it on and its pretty easy to get on. it got really good reviews too so im hoping it is good. i got it on sale for like $75 wen it was orginally $100


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

My cousin sent me a package that I got yesterday of 3 really cute bibs and 2 onesies. Then I bought this baby dress that I've been waiting to go on sale for months now! (Orig. price $30, sale price $18.99, with my sales discount because I'm in there all the time $15.00 :winkwink:)
And my mom bought the hat at our grocery store for 99¢
https://i39.tinypic.com/xblqom.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/15zrw50.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2ljql4w.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Croc-O-Dile said:


> My cousin sent me a package that I got yesterday of 3 really cute bibs and 2 onesies. Then I bought this baby dress that I've been waiting to go on sale for months now! (Orig. price $30, sale price $18.99, with my sales discount because I'm in there all the time $15.00 :winkwink:)
> And my mom bought the hat at our grocery store for 99¢
> https://i39.tinypic.com/xblqom.jpg
> https://i39.tinypic.com/15zrw50.jpg
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2ljql4w.jpg


aww carters stuff. :thumbup: now that i work there baby will have TONS of stuff from them, haha. 

i love that dress!


----------



## lovetaralyn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> My cousin sent me a package that I got yesterday of 3 really cute bibs and 2 onesies. Then I bought this baby dress that I've been waiting to go on sale for months now! (Orig. price $30, sale price $18.99, with my sales discount because I'm in there all the time $15.00 :winkwink:)
> And my mom bought the hat at our grocery store for 99¢
> https://i39.tinypic.com/xblqom.jpg
> https://i39.tinypic.com/15zrw50.jpg
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2ljql4w.jpg

That dress is adorable, I can't wait to start getting clothes!


----------



## AyaChan

such cute suff as usual everyone:D


----------



## EmandBub

Ally, why is your stuff always so cute?! :haha: xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Went to asda todayyyy


Bought little man some more bits

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7005.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7006.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7007.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7008.jpg

XD


----------



## EmandBub

alice, the last two are just too cute! 
you guys are going to have such trendy babas. xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg how cute is that hungry catapillar one though !!
x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

XD I love hungry catterpilla!


----------



## AyaChan

i have the last two :D

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

awh i love the hungry catterpillar one! how much was that? i want one :shock:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

The hungry caterpillar set was £6 All from asda =] 

Woop Luke and Summer can match!


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe cool thanks :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

bubs has got the hungry catapiller one too, i went back to get it in the next size up but they only had 3-6 left :(


----------



## bbyno1

up to how many monthes is everybody putin babys in sleepsuits?
i think after 6 months il most prob just have him in outfits more ?x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> up to how many monthes is everybody putin babys in sleepsuits?
> i think after 6 months il most prob just have him in outfits more ?x

i dunno, i'll probably decide more when she's here.. my little cousin hated wearing anything else.. it was a nightmare to get her out of them think we finally managed around a yearish.. and she used to get really upset when she was put in dresses? 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

aww bless!
everyone is different i was jst wondering coz im stocking up on 3-6 months now but 6-9 i dunno they seem to look really big and everyones like ergh babies look horrible in them when they are that old but obv im guna get some for around the house but everyone is like dont take him out in them lol :S x


----------



## leoniebabey

Bit of a pic Overload but here goes
-Moses Basket which im borrowing but still
-Changing mat
-Tracksuit
-Clothes
 



Attached Files:







100504_193255.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









100504_193332.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14









100504_193644.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 20









100504_193830.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 20









100504_194101.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## leoniebabey

& the rest .. 
- Bibs
- Changing box
- Bath
 



Attached Files:







100504_194015.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8









100504_193406.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8









100504_194357.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









100504_194319.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MadamRose

I got my moses basket the other day. Just havent got the stand yet, i will get a picture of it soon when i looks better on there rather than the floor :)


----------



## bbyno1

aww i love your winie the pooh changing mat:D
i got 1 aswell in winnie the pooh but a diff one,i never saw ur one! lol 
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

leoniebabey 
i love the winnie the pooh mat and the penguin bib most!!
cute :D


----------



## AyaChan

Leonie such lovely stuff. I love your bibs :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i have like a bib collection, i love them all!
Thanks everyone, im not sure where the changin mat is from cause i got it bought for me .. i love it ! :happydance:
x


----------



## KiansMummy

leonie i love that lil mckenzie tracksuit its gawjus xx


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah i've not seen a winnie the pooh mat that bright and quirky yet, they seem to be plain and boring lol! i want one like yours to match my changing table lmao!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leoniebabey said:


> Bit of a pic Overload but here goes
> -Moses Basket which im borrowing but still
> -Changing mat
> -Tracksuit
> -Clothes

LOL!! Leonie your ticker is making me laugh soooo much!! :rofl: :rofl:

i have the same moses basket i thinkkkk :happydance: i Love all the little bits, he's gunna be such a cool baby.. better keep my little girl away!! :winkwink:
and where'd you get the bibs from? i can't find ANY?! and the one i LOVED - a bambi one in asda, they sold out of!! :nope:
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

the bambi one you can get on the website 

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah i saw it on there.. but it's £2 and then £2.95 for delivery.. i'm not sure it's worth £4.95 :( xx


----------



## leoniebabey

allier276 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a pic Overload but here goes
> -Moses Basket which im borrowing but still
> -Changing mat
> -Tracksuit
> -Clothes
> 
> LOL!! Leonie your ticker is making me laugh soooo much!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> i have the same moses basket i thinkkkk :happydance: i Love all the little bits, he's gunna be such a cool baby.. better keep my little girl away!! :winkwink:
> and where'd you get the bibs from? i can't find ANY?! and the one i LOVED - a bambi one in asda, they sold out of!! :nope:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Lmao were u laughing at the sex bit ?
I dont think i'll be trying that anytime soon even if i do go over :rofl: 
Hahaha ohh u better :dohh: 

ermm i got the bibs from next and the penguin one is from marks and spencers and the orangey one was in the sale in asda for £1 :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i40.tinypic.com/29m1yro.jpg
some of her dresses


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leoniebabey said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a pic Overload but here goes
> -Moses Basket which im borrowing but still
> -Changing mat
> -Tracksuit
> -Clothes
> 
> LOL!! Leonie your ticker is making me laugh soooo much!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> i have the same moses basket i thinkkkk :happydance: i Love all the little bits, he's gunna be such a cool baby.. better keep my little girl away!! :winkwink:
> and where'd you get the bibs from? i can't find ANY?! and the one i LOVED - a bambi one in asda, they sold out of!! :nope:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao were u laughing at the sex bit ?
> I dont think i'll be trying that anytime soon even if i do go over :rofl:
> Hahaha ohh u better :dohh:
> 
> ermm i got the bibs from next and the penguin one is from marks and spencers and the orangey one was in the sale in asda for £1 :happydance:
> xxxClick to expand...


Lmao!! yeppp!! :) it said.. "she might even try s-e-x" i just imagined a little bubba saying that... was soo funny!! :) 
ahhh i know what you mean.. it must get so awarkward... :rofl: 
haha don't worry i will.. corr my little girlie isn't EVER gunna be allowed near boys till she's 36 (Then i'll reconsider it).. 

Awwww :) i might have a look in M&S actually.. cause i really need some but can't find anyy... so upsetting!! :nope:
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> https://i40.tinypic.com/29m1yro.jpg
> some of her dresses

ahh they are all soo pretty!xx


----------



## xprincessx

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> https://i40.tinypic.com/29m1yro.jpg
> some of her dresses

OMG these dresses are so gorgeous!! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

xprincessx said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/29m1yro.jpg
> some of her dresses
> 
> OMG these dresses are so gorgeous!! Where did you get them from?Click to expand...

i got them all at babies r us and jcpenneys


----------



## KiansMummy

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> https://i40.tinypic.com/29m1yro.jpg
> some of her dresses

Awww they are really cute x


----------



## EmandBub

ooo why dont we have a JCPennys?? :rofl: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lovely stuffs :D
emandbub
every time i see your siggy you've changed the names youve picked for your child lol :dohh:
why do you keep changing it lmao wouldn't it be simpler to leave it off till decided lol!?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
i'm sorryyy. 
i just can't decided ;)
testing it out :blush: .. to see how it looks tbh xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lmao.ok.


----------



## leoniebabey

I have something new :D
Final thing (hopefully) unless i can think of something else :winkwink:
my bouncy chair
 



Attached Files:







100507_183407.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12









100507_183415.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## veganmum2be

cute :) what are the things at the front? does it vibrate or something?


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah it vibrates and plays 3 different tunes but it needs batteries :growlmad:
the things at the front are to change the speed and volume


----------



## veganmum2be

ah cool :D


----------



## xprincessx

leoniebabey said:


> I have something new :D
> Final thing (hopefully) unless i can think of something else :winkwink:
> my bouncy chair

aww where did you get that from? its lovely


----------



## leoniebabey

It was from mamas and papas, it had £10 off which was good :D
Normally i wouldnt shop there as it's expensive but the ones in mothercare were all £60-£70 and werent even very nice! and i LOVED this one
x


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/001-3.jpg

Today's buys... I REALLY have to stop with the Disney stuff. xx


----------



## xprincessx

Natasha2605 said:


> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/001-3.jpg
> 
> Today's buys... I REALLY have to stop with the Disney stuff. xx

gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Leonie. The vibrations on Luke's chair are a LIFESAVER! he loves it! sends him right tto sleep =]


----------



## leoniebabey

mummy2b17 said:


> Leonie. The vibrations on Luke's chair are a LIFESAVER! he loves it! sends him right tto sleep =]

Ohh i best invest in some batteries as soon as possible then ! O just need to find the right ones im not sure where u get them, there like square shape :thumbup::wacko:

x


----------



## KiansMummy

After finding out the sex of my baby on tuesday i went to buy him some things today, sorry the pictures arent too clear as i took them on my phone, i got a rocking stand with the moses basket but i havent put it together yet ...
 



Attached Files:







32534_119723641386095_100000453804408_198075_1732644_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 16









32534_119723328052793_100000453804408_198074_6942640_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 17









32534_119723081386151_100000453804408_198072_4549487_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bbyno1

bump x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i've taken a bit of a break from buying stuff recentlyyy :( 
xxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

me too actually..
i got everything so i dont wana over spend lol
goin out with my mum on thurs n shes guna buy the swing tho so thatl b my new edition aha x


----------



## l0tt

Ellie would you mind if i posted pictures of the stuff my mum has bought my little sister? :cloud9: x


----------



## bbyno1

noo ofc not:D
go ahead,id love to see:Dx


----------



## l0tt

i'll snap some photos right now x


----------



## bbyno1

okey dokey:D
my comp has broken so in the libry n my times run out:(
il be back to see them tmo or weds tho so post away:Dx


----------



## MadamRose

Just ordered these for my LO
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/cotbed.jpg
and
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/changing.jpg


----------



## spiceeb

bump


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know im not pregnant but i have a slight (a Hugh) obsession with bargin hunting :haha: if i see a something on ebay new cheap then i cant help myself lol

I bought these
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/dungees.jpg
for £1.99 including delivery brand new with tags! :)

I also have a few things from before i lost my Angel in december i might post a few if you dont mind :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

awww that is sooo cute :D
& no im sure nobody will mind hun
x


----------



## leoniebabey

Present from a friend 
i Looove it
https://i40.tinypic.com/335gsq0.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

cute! :D
my mum got some socks for bubs that say i love my mummy, they were so sweet!


i've aquired loads more stuff sinse last post so might take some more piccys! :D


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh please do :D 
x


----------



## veganmum2be

i will, i'll take some tomorrow :D


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooh i look forward to seeing them :D
x


----------



## AvaRose

My last few bits :D £4 for the lot from a charity shop :happydance: I love bargins. Excuse the state of my carpet :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07367.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC07371.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









DSC07372.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC07376.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC07378.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AvaRose

Oops and continued :D
Everyones clothes are gorgeous :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07380.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









DSC07381.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC07382.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## leoniebabey

aww you have some lovely things :D!
x


----------



## veganmum2be

here are just a few piccys! 
camera died on me, otherwise would have done more :D

second moses basket lol, gorgeous bought from lady on here 
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/013-1.jpg

and a nice wooly unisex outfit that will probs be coming home outfit!! :D
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/014-1.jpg

and his wardrobe :blush: i know so much stuff! most of it was given though so cant say no :D
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/017-1.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg that moses basket is GORGEOUS, if u wake up one day and it's gone you know whos got it :rofl: .. i joke but i loveeee it!

& aww that hat! that's adorable!


----------



## veganmum2be

:rofl:
yeah i bought the hat to go with the cardi! the pom pom will be bigger than babys head i think :rofl:
:D


----------



## leoniebabey

awww it will look adorable especially as it starts to get colder when your due


----------



## GermanGirl

This is my Stuff for my little baby boy -> FROM GERMANY :)

https://i44.tinypic.com/5phlas.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/5p6dy.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/2r3efpx.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2m6sthy.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/mlnrt1.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/aa91mt.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/2aahmxu.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/eq87d2.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/1znqyao.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2i0q5qf.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2nkorxe.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/a9spyq.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2mchtz5.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/qz3xuc.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/162m4g_th.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/azi7oo_th.jpg

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2818/91603863.jpg

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3048/99554937.jpg

https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3461/69750993.jpg

https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1736/59390533.jpg

https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9371/dsc05205j.jpg


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

GermanGirl said:


> This is my Stuff for my little baby boy -> FROM GERMANY :)
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/5phlas.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/5p6dy.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2r3efpx.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2m6sthy.jpg
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/mlnrt1.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/aa91mt.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2aahmxu.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/eq87d2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/1znqyao.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2i0q5qf.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2nkorxe.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/a9spyq.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2mchtz5.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/qz3xuc.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/162m4g_th.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/azi7oo_th.jpg
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2818/91603863.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3048/99554937.jpg
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3461/69750993.jpg
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1736/59390533.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9371/dsc05205j.jpg


aww you've got some lovely bits - it's weird to see the brand names are completely different and stuff to over here though.. hehe :blush:
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww you have some really cute stuff
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leonie is such a thread stalker :haha: she always stalks certain threadsss :winkwink: i've noticed :) 
xxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

allier276 said:


> it's weird to see the brand names are completely different and stuff to over here though.. hehe :blush:
> xxxx

Yeeees ^^
I always think it when I see your stuff ^^ 
it's completely different!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

GermanGirl said:


> This is my Stuff for my little baby boy -> FROM GERMANY :)
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/5phlas.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/5p6dy.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2r3efpx.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2m6sthy.jpg
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/mlnrt1.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/aa91mt.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2aahmxu.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/eq87d2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/1znqyao.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2i0q5qf.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2nkorxe.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/a9spyq.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2mchtz5.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/qz3xuc.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/162m4g_th.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/azi7oo_th.jpg
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2818/91603863.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3048/99554937.jpg
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3461/69750993.jpg
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1736/59390533.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9371/dsc05205j.jpg

Aw, you do have some really cute stuff! Although, if you don't mind me asking, what's a "Schmusebacke"? I saw on the one bib it says "Opa's Schmusebacke" and if my (very poor) german is correct, Opa means grandfather, right? I tried to figure out what schmusebacke was, but even the online translator wouldn't tell me! :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

allier276 said:


> leonie is such a thread stalker :haha: she always stalks certain threadsss :winkwink: i've noticed :)
> xxxx


:rofl:, i just have waaaaay too much time on my hands ! 
I like this thread though, i like to see what people have bought & then get jelous because i want them :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Mei190

@ Croc-o-dile: Schmusebacke I don't believe has a english meaning. It is more referring to like a sweet nickname/petname or whatever. I am not german but am a german uni student and am pretty sure that is what it is. Maybe Germangirl can shed more light on it, as I have always wondered myself.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leoniebabey said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> leonie is such a thread stalker :haha: she always stalks certain threadsss :winkwink: i've noticed :)
> xxxx
> 
> 
> :rofl:, i just have waaaaay too much time on my hands !
> I like this thread though, i like to see what people have bought & then get jelous because i want them :dohh:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hahaha!! i know, don't worry, i do too!! :dohh: hence the reason i notice you're stalking them, i obviously am too!! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Croc-O-Dile said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is my Stuff for my little baby boy -> FROM GERMANY :)
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/5phlas.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/5p6dy.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2r3efpx.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2m6sthy.jpg
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/mlnrt1.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/aa91mt.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2aahmxu.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/eq87d2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/1znqyao.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2i0q5qf.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2nkorxe.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/a9spyq.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2mchtz5.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/qz3xuc.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/162m4g_th.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/azi7oo_th.jpg
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2818/91603863.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3048/99554937.jpg
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3461/69750993.jpg
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1736/59390533.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9371/dsc05205j.jpg
> 
> Aw, you do have some really cute stuff! Although, if you don't mind me asking, what's a "Schmusebacke"? I saw on the one bib it says "Opa's Schmusebacke" and if my (very poor) german is correct, Opa means grandfather, right? I tried to figure out what schmusebacke was, but even the online translator wouldn't tell me! :dohh:Click to expand...

I love the winnie the pooh stuff i might just have to come over and steal them :haha:
Everything you have brought is really nice. 5days til i find out the sex and can get colour related clothes :D


----------



## leoniebabey

allier276 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> leonie is such a thread stalker :haha: she always stalks certain threadsss :winkwink: i've noticed :)
> xxxx
> 
> 
> :rofl:, i just have waaaaay too much time on my hands !
> I like this thread though, i like to see what people have bought & then get jelous because i want them :dohh:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha!! i know, don't worry, i do too!! :dohh: hence the reason i notice you're stalking them, i obviously am too!! :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...


stalkers :winkwink: :howdy:


----------



## veganmum2be

lol i stalk this thread :blush: cos i'm a nosy cow :D


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> lol i stalk this thread :blush: cos i'm a nosy cow :D

Same and see what lovely ideas you can get for getting your own LO


----------



## veganmum2be

i want to know the sex! :pink: :blue:

but i want to stay on :yellow:

its so bloody hard!! plus i have nearly everything in neutral now, so maybe i should just stay on :yellow:

but i want pink or blue!


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> i want to know the sex! :pink: :blue:
> 
> but i want to stay on :yellow:
> 
> its so bloody hard!! plus i have nearly everything in neutral now, so maybe i should just stay on :yellow:
> 
> but i want pink or blue!

I didnt want to know, but OH did and he managed to convinece me to find out if i have a :pink: or :blue: bump. i think im having a :pink: bump, dunno why though lol. do you have any feeling what you might be expecting


----------



## veganmum2be

i think boy, but i have no reason behind that lol!

when i was at 14 week scan, i saw the potty shot and there was nothing there, which i no can be a bit early, but that made me think girl.

i do have the will power to not find out, but i cant decide weather i want to know or not.

i have a scan tomorrow i think if they ask me if i want to know, even if i decide not to before going in, i will end up saying yes :dohh:
lol!


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> i think boy, but i have no reason behind that lol!
> 
> when i was at 14 week scan, i saw the potty shot and there was nothing there, which i no can be a bit early, but that made me think girl.
> 
> i do have the will power to not find out, but i cant decide weather i want to know or not.
> 
> i have a scan tomorrow i think if they ask me if i want to know, even if i decide not to before going in, i will end up saying yes :dohh:
> lol!

Yes i think sometimes is nice to just decied when you in there as you can go on your feelings as you wont know about your feelings until then :)
Hope your scan goes well.let us knwo youtr decision and let us know how scan goes :D


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks :D i will, i'll be posting scan piccys if all is well
hehe


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i look forward to finding out what you're having too!! :) 
good luck with the decision - either way.. it'll be the right one!!
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks!! it really is such a hard decison :lol: i mean it doesn't matter to me what sex baba is, but i dont want to regret finding out, or regret not finding out.
lol!
either way, i'll post tomorrow!! :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yaaaayy!! i guess if you don't find out, you can pay to have a gender scan later on, if you decide you do wanna know, or you could get the woman to put it in an envelop, and get someone (who you trust not to open it and tell you) to look after it..
but i have no will power.. so i'd probably end up making the person give it to me..
good luck, i hope bubba is all well and lively for you!! 
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> thanks!! it really is such a hard decison :lol: i mean it doesn't matter to me what sex baba is, but i dont want to regret finding out, or regret not finding out.
> lol!
> either way, i'll post tomorrow!! :D

i used to think exactly that. i used to think what if i regrat not finding out, or if i do find out regratting it and wishing i would have kept it a suprise


----------



## lucy_x

i used to think id regret not finding out, before i found out, But it really was over whelming!, I found out and havent regreted it since!... Infact not a day goes by when im glad i found out :). I was saying to my sister earlier im glad i did rather than goin mad with plainer colours, cuz i wudda just gone out and bought all pink :). HOWEVER, i do have the greatest respect for those who wait!


----------



## aimee_1691

lovely things


----------



## Youngling

Croc-O-Dile said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is my Stuff for my little baby boy -> FROM GERMANY :)
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/5phlas.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/5p6dy.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2r3efpx.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2m6sthy.jpg
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/mlnrt1.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/aa91mt.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2aahmxu.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/eq87d2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/1znqyao.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2i0q5qf.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2nkorxe.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/a9spyq.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2mchtz5.jpg
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/qz3xuc.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/162m4g_th.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/azi7oo_th.jpg
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2818/91603863.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3048/99554937.jpg
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3461/69750993.jpg
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1736/59390533.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9371/dsc05205j.jpg
> 
> Aw, you do have some really cute stuff! Although, if you don't mind me asking, what's a "Schmusebacke"? I saw on the one bib it says "Opa's Schmusebacke" and if my (very poor) german is correct, Opa means grandfather, right? I tried to figure out what schmusebacke was, but even the online translator wouldn't tell me! :dohh:Click to expand...

Omg, in the first pic.... the i love mummy and i love daddy trousers and vest, i have that, I got them from H&M i love them. Esp the trousers i think there so cute
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Oma and Opa is nanny and grandad right? :rofl: x


----------



## jessmckeiver

veganmum2be said:


> lol i stalk this thread :blush: cos i'm a nosy cow :D

i do too, but never seem to post :dohh:


----------



## GermanGirl

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Aw, you do have some really cute stuff! Although, if you don't mind me asking, what's a "Schmusebacke"? I saw on the one bib it says "Opa's Schmusebacke" and if my (very poor) german is correct, Opa means grandfather, right? I tried to figure out what schmusebacke was, but even the online translator wouldn't tell me! :dohh:

Schmusebacke... let me think how to describe...

Schmuse is like snuggle
and backe is like cheek :)




EmandBub said:


> Oma and Opa is nanny and grandad right? :rofl: x

Yes :)



Due#1-2010 said:


> I love the winnie the pooh stuff i might just have to come over and steal them :haha:
> Everything you have brought is really nice. 5days til i find out the sex and can get colour related clothes :D

Thank you ;)
So I have to close them ^^


----------



## MadamRose

GermanGirl said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Aw, you do have some really cute stuff! Although, if you don't mind me asking, what's a "Schmusebacke"? I saw on the one bib it says "Opa's Schmusebacke" and if my (very poor) german is correct, Opa means grandfather, right? I tried to figure out what schmusebacke was, but even the online translator wouldn't tell me! :dohh:
> 
> Schmusebacke... let me think how to describe...
> 
> Schmuse is like snuggle
> and backe is like cheek :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> Oma and Opa is nanny and grandad right? :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes :)
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I love the winnie the pooh stuff i might just have to come over and steal them :haha:
> Everything you have brought is really nice. 5days til i find out the sex and can get colour related clothes :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you ;)
> So I have to close them ^^Click to expand...

Yes lol. Did you go mad uying stuff as soon as you knew the sex of your bubs as i can see me doing that :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

aww, grandpa's snugglecheek! That's too cute :D xxx


----------



## MadamRose

blanket my mum brought
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Blanket2.jpg
Colour your own Hungry caterpillar book
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Hungrycaterpillar2.jpg
I have started to do it, doing a page each week :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Hungrycaterpillar.jpg


----------



## Mei190

Ah snuggle cheek! I have heard some people here say cuddly cheeks so maybe I can try and remember the translation like that. Everyone's stuff is soooo cute!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i42.tinypic.com/vz99iq.jpg
a few things my mom got yesterday.


----------



## AriannasMama

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> https://i42.tinypic.com/vz99iq.jpg
> a few things my mom got yesterday.

so cute, i love carters stuff :haha:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

mrs.stokes said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/vz99iq.jpg
> a few things my mom got yesterday.
> 
> so cute, i love carters stuff :haha:Click to expand...

i do too. thats pretty much all i have bought. she has a few things that arent but most of it is carters. lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I will add more tomorrow because I will know the sex, but here is the crib my gram got for me.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpeg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vpeterman720

That is a beautiful crib! OMG I love it!


----------



## xprincessx

mrs.stokes said:


> I will add more tomorrow because I will know the sex, but here is the crib my gram got for me.

wow that's lovely...mine is just a boring white lol


----------



## flutterbywing

Bump's nappies :D There are 3 missing, but that's pretty much it :D 

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/008-3.jpg
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/009.jpg
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/010.jpg
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/007.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

wowee thats a hell of a lot of nappies they are all soo funky! x


----------



## Natasha2605

Haha Cute nappies :) Xx


----------



## leoniebabey

omg i didnt know what those were at 1st, they are the cutest nappies i have ever seen!! how sweet


----------



## kimbobaloobob

whats going on with that one in the second picfcy, top right hand corner :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

wow that is an impressive nappy collection!!

mines just starting, :D all sooo groovy!!

sell them to me when your bubs grows out :lol:


----------



## flutterbywing

kimbobaloobob said:


> whats going on with that one in the second picfcy, top right hand corner :haha:

it shouldn't have been in the pic


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

wow, everyone's got so much lovely stuff!!
and that is alot of nappiess!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

vpeterman720 said:


> That is a beautiful crib! OMG I love it!

Thanks :D. Garage sale find for $30! Brand new except a few marks from the baby teething on it, lol. Can be patched up tho :thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mrs.stokes said:


> vpeterman720 said:
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful crib! OMG I love it!
> 
> Thanks :D. Garage sale find for $30! Brand new except a few marks from the baby teething on it, lol. Can be patched up tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

i love good old bargins!! :) they make something great, even better!! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

those nappies are fantastic :rofl: x


----------



## rainbows_x

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0019-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0020-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0021-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0005-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0018-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0017-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0016-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0012.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0026-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/PICT0025.jpg


:dance:


----------



## EmandBub

Donna! this is all so gorgeous! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I know :D
My mum works with someone who had a baby a year or two ago and she gave me literally LOADS! and there is still more to come! :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

that's great hon :D all these babas are going to be so fashionable! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha I know there is so much I can't wait to put her in!
The baby clothes out now are so different to when we were babies!


----------



## EmandBub

i know, godd did your mum ever make you wear a bonnet?! :rofl: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol! i had to wear bonnets!
and frilly silly knee socks!


----------



## EmandBub

ew with the frills everywhere! lmao :rofl: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol :D


----------



## EmandBub

that was a horrible time for mankind :haha: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I never had to wear bonnet! Yay!
BUT when I was older my mum used to tie my hair up really high on my head and it looked like I had a pineaplle on my head :dohh:


----------



## veganmum2be

remember the patterned leggins from the 90's with the massive shoes :dohh:
kids deffinatly have it easy these days! lmao!


----------



## EmandBub

lol :rofl: yeahh i remember those! now we have the cute white or pink tights etc and omg Donna i remember the hair! my sisters have countless pictures of them with barely any hair but my mum insisted on putting it up in a pineapple! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lmao im glad to know that i wasent the only child to have had to suffer the 'pineapple' lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

veganmum2be said:


> remember the patterned leggins from the 90's with the massive shoes :dohh:
> kids deffinatly have it easy these days! lmao!

our children will be saying exactly the same 20 odd years down the line lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Loool!! ahh i can't even find a nice cute pair of socks!! i just want plain white ones which will look cute with her dresses, but not too expensive cause she'll probably lose them so often!! 
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

We are on team :yellow: as baby in bad position got these today after out scan :D
Dumbo 5piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Dumbo5pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set again
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset2.jpg
Towel
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Towel.jpg
Roo set which my partners mother brought us 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roodungarees.jpg


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Due#1-2010 said:


> We are on team :yellow: as baby in bad position got these today after out scan :D
> Dumbo 5piece set
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Dumbo5pieceset.jpg
> Giraffe 7 piece set
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset.jpg
> Giraffe 7 piece set again
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset2.jpg
> Towel
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Towel.jpg
> Roo set which my partners mother brought us
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roodungarees.jpg

i Love the dumbo set, where's it from!! it's soo cutee!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Tesco, £10 for the 5 piece set, i think thats good for disney :D


----------



## veganmum2be

awh cute!! :D


----------



## Jadelm

I'm so effing annoyed!!! I was ironing all my baby stuff ready to take pictures and post on here and sort stuff out and I was getting soooo excited ... and then ...

the iron broke right in the middle of ironing. I could cry!!! So going to buy a new one tomorrow morning and then I can do :) xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Where is the girraff set from? I'd really like it for luke! Xx


----------



## xprincessx

Due#1-2010 said:


> We are on team :yellow: as baby in bad position got these today after out scan :D
> Dumbo 5piece set
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Dumbo5pieceset.jpg
> Giraffe 7 piece set
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset.jpg
> Giraffe 7 piece set again
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset2.jpg
> Towel
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Towel.jpg
> Roo set which my partners mother brought us
> https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roodungarees.jpg

these are all 100% adorable x


----------



## xprincessx

mummy2b17 said:


> Where is the girraff set from? I'd really like it for luke! Xx

sorry to butt in but they do one like that in marks and spencer...unless that IS the one from marks and spencer. But they do a 7 piece set for £15 x


----------



## EmandBub

Aliceeeee!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw That Dumbo set is sooooo cute. But I think my OH will shoot me if I buy any more Disney stuff.

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i love bubby stuff!! :cloud9: i might post some pics up in a bit!! i really need to hehe!! :) xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Asda.com Al ;) xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i don't have any new things to take pics of :(


----------



## MadamRose

mummy2b17 said:


> Where is the girraff set from? I'd really like it for luke! Xx

M&S they do all diffrent sizes we just got newborn as we wanted to get a few special 1st outfits for baby. £15 for the set not bad for 7 items and its good quality


----------



## MadamRose

xprincessx said:


> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> Where is the girraff set from? I'd really like it for luke! Xx
> 
> sorry to butt in but they do one like that in marks and spencer...unless that IS the one from marks and spencer. But they do a 7 piece set for £15 xClick to expand...

you guessed it :D


----------



## xprincessx

woohoo! I only know this because i am absolutely besotted with giraffes and have been hunting for giraffe outfits hahaha am getting this at the weekend x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ooh I have a m&s gift card yay!!!


----------



## EmandBub

M&S? :D xx


----------



## veganmum2be

EmandBub said:


> M&S? :D xx

marks and spencer?

lol.

i love giraffes aswell, there is loads of giraffe baby stuff on ebay :D


----------



## EmandBub

Ooo i know! :rofl: sorry, i was just contemplating :blush: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol fair do's.


----------



## AngelzTears

:happydance:

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0587.jpg

Front:
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0589.jpg
Back:
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0590.jpg

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0588.jpg

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0592.jpg

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0591.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

Melody, Harmony is going to be the cutest dressed baby ever! xxx


----------



## xprincessx

AngelzTears that dress is gorge! x


----------



## AngelzTears

Aww thanks ladies :hugs: That pink dress is actually something I wore when I was a baby! :shock: too weird! haha :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

seriously? I want it!! :rofl: it's so gorgeus! And i love the panda ;) xx


----------



## Kaila

AyaChan said:


> some more pics :D
> 
> From my huge trek around Cardiff yesterday :D
> 
> top one says "Swim Nemo Swim" :D
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-3.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0020-2.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0021-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0022-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0023-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0024-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0025.jpg

where did you get all your Hello Kitty stuff from!? i'm looking everywhere and cant find anywhere :( xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

to the person who wanted hello kitty stuff h&m do quite a bit and it's not too expensive either :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## vpeterman720

https://i46.tinypic.com/rm5x1f.jpg The crib OH and I are buying tomorrow!! We are going to sand it down and paint it a dif color. I just fell in love.
https://i50.tinypic.com/9sdjko.jpg It was cute and sweet and I couldn't resist. 
https://i50.tinypic.com/1536876.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/eskmmh.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2lthx7b.jpgI thought it was hilarious. Apparently OH didn't think so :blush:https://i48.tinypic.com/302nafc.jpg 
https://i45.tinypic.com/2f0dkkz.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/25rgp6r.jpg baby play pad with toy attachments


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww they're lovely bits!! :) don't buy too much too early, otherwise you have nothing to do later on though :thumbup: 
xxxxxx


----------



## chocaccino

AngelzTears said:


> :happydance:
> 
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0587.jpg
> 
> Front:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0589.jpg
> Back:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0590.jpg
> 
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0588.jpg
> 
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0592.jpg
> 
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0591.jpg

Too cute, and i love that your name is melody and LO's name will be Harmony!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

algelztears
i love that panda romper!
i want to put my boy in it...but the other babies would laugh at him :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

I love Harmony. :cloud9: mind if i steal it for my list?? :rofl: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

omg! emandbub! your having a :pink: congrats! :D


----------



## EmandBub

thanks!!!! :D xxxx


----------



## MissMamma

Oh My God I Cannot Wait To Start Buying Baby Stuff!!! I'm Trying To Restrain Myself Though Because I Have A Loooong Way To Go Yet!

Btw I Love Love Love That Panda Romper :)


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely stuff :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AngelzTears said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Front:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0589.jpg
> Back:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0590.jpg

My son was just wearing one like this! 
well not just like this :haha: but its all monkeys then has a big monkey head on them bum


----------



## aimee_1691

PreggoEggo said:


> AngelzTears said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Front:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0589.jpg
> Back:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSCN0590.jpg
> 
> My son was just wearing one like this!
> well not just like this :haha: but its all monkeys then has a big monkey head on them bumClick to expand...

where did you get this from? its sooooo cute


----------



## Jadelm

I have a thing for shoes :blush: looks like Evie is going to have the same problem :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







2010_0101spoiltevie0049.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 64


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: omg Jade that's priceless xx


----------



## veganmum2be

woahh thats alot of shoes considering babies can't walk. :rofl:

i too have started on the baby shoes, and i think 'whats the point' lol! :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: shoes are just so cute though xx


----------



## veganmum2be

not as cute as the socks!!
i got some baby socks today, and i opened them up and they are so diddy!
i don't know what exactly i was expecting, but they are sooo small i know i'm going to loose them in the wash lol!!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I might go and look at some stuff tomorrow. check out prices etc :D xx


----------



## AngelzTears

chocaccino said:


> Too cute, and i love that your name is melody and LO's name will be Harmony!!!

 Thanks! :hugs: I don't know if this is silly or not, but I feel like it kind of links us together in some way having names with similar meanings. :blush:



veganmum2be said:


> algelztears
> i love that panda romper!
> i want to put my boy in it...but the other babies would laugh at him :haha:

 haha! This made me laugh! :haha: I saw some boy outfits kind of like this, but it had a different animal on the bum. I saw it at Carter's baby clothes store.



EmandBub said:


> I love Harmony. :cloud9: mind if i steal it for my list?? :rofl: xx

 omg you're having a girl? Awwww!!! Congratulations! :happydance: When did you find out? And sure you can add the name to this list, the world needs more Harmony's lmao :haha:



aimee_1691 said:


> where did you get this from? its sooooo cute

 I got it from Carters. I did a search on google the other day for something like "baby clothes carter panda" and it popped up, as well as a few other styles of panda rompers. :thumbup:



Jadelm said:


> I have a thing for shoes :blush: looks like Evie is going to have the same problem :haha: xxx

omg! wow! :laugh2: I only have one pair of shoes for my baby atm :blush: But every time I see cute baby shoes in a store I want them! haha


----------



## EmandBub

AngelzTears said:


> omg you're having a girl? Awwww!!! Congratulations! :happydance: When did you find out? And sure you can add the name to this list, the world needs more Harmony's lmao :haha:

:rofl: yeah i found out this morning :D :D i love love Harmony! and Melody too ;) xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Just caught the end of that convo and I think Melody is a beautiful name, as is Harmony, like really REALLY like them :) 

Like the only thing that upset me when I found out I was pregnant was when I sorted out all my shoes to get rid of my heels and make space.. I had 60-odd pairs and now I'm down to about 10.. it was such a sad day. So I think I've basically just overcompensated with baby shoes :haha: and it's true they are so pointless.. they're basically just glorified socks!! xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

awh we dont have carters here! :(

angelztears, i've been watching your youtube vids since you uploaded the link! lol they're so good, i love the japanese ones :D
xx


----------



## AngelzTears

Jadelm said:


> Just caught the end of that convo and I think Melody is a beautiful name, as is Harmony, like really REALLY like them :)
> 
> Like the only thing that upset me when I found out I was pregnant was when I sorted out all my shoes to get rid of my heels and make space.. I had 60-odd pairs and now I'm down to about 10.. it was such a sad day. So I think I've basically just overcompensated with baby shoes :haha: and it's true they are so pointless.. they're basically just glorified socks!! xxx

Aww thanks! :hugs: I met a girl online named Harmony, and she told me she loved her name and was glad to hear that someone else was going to use the name too. That's a relief to hear that someone with the name likes it haha!
Wow you had a lot of shoes! 60?! I think I have 8 pairs of shoes. lol. If you're not careful you'll take up just as much space with baby shoes now hehe <3 :haha:



veganmum2be said:


> awh we dont have carters here! :(
> 
> angelztears, i've been watching your youtube vids since you uploaded the link! lol they're so good, i love the japanese ones :D
> xx

Aww! Are you in the UK? I didn't think about it not being over seas. And thank you! I always get a little embarrassed when I know someone actually watches them, I don't know why hehe. They're all pretty silly <3 :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: they're amazing. nice coco butter ;) xxx


----------



## Jadelm

AngelzTears said:


> Wow you had a lot of shoes! 60?! I think I have 8 pairs of shoes. lol. If you're not careful you'll take up just as much space with baby shoes now hehe <3 :haha:

Yeeeeah it's basically want I spent my student loan on.. shoes and going out lol, it was a good year :haha: I really am a shopaholic.. my mum thought I had a problem!! Luckily it's happily transferred itself over to baby stuff, I don't even care about buying things for myself anymore (well after my initial splurge on maternity clothes heehee)

Woooo FOB might be getting a cot tomorrow for free off his family :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

aww that's good, you'll have to post a piccie.. :) 
ahh i'm the same, although i've got so much baby stuff now, i'm back to wanting stuff for me!! trust me.. when you have you and baby to buy for - it doesn't mean you give up on yourself - you just have to shop MORE!! :)
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah well he's texting me a pic of it tomorrow when he sees it so I'll upload it :D (only if it's nice though :haha:) I'm really glad cos I wanted to start getting some bits of nursery furniture while I still have a decent ammount of money left but I couldn't decide what colour wood to go for!! So at least if this cot is nice then the decision will be made for me and I can get on with getting the other bits.. not that I have a nursery yet :rofl: 

I've bought so much now that I'm not gonna have anything to buy soon! Ah well then money can go on spa days etc for moi :D xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe, woop!! then i'll have a look!! :) yeha deffo get nursery furniture earlier.. cause now i'm getting on a bit - i never have any money and feel like a fat cow.. i wanna spoil myself - but keep remembering random bits i've forgotten to buy! haha! my house is pine, but there was no decent pine cots, so ended up going for an oaky one.. but it's kinda golden.. it's lovely :) i didn't want a really dark one, and white shows the bite marks really obviously. 

haha yeahh, but you'll obviously have to get bits to go with it :winkwink: ...see that's what i thought, but then i dunno :shrug: my money's just disappeared haha!! and i bought everything ages ago - i think i just still keep seeing stuff!!
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

That's what I hate the most now I'm not working is that I know my money is just slowly draining away!! I had quite a bit to start with but just seeing it go down and down is so depressing cos I at least usually have something to go back in and top it up a little!! Can't wait til I can get some kind of benefits :haha: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha!! arghh the whole benefits malarky just irritates me!! i went in for my interview for mine today.. and i felt so stupid i was asking her really idiotic questions - but she was really nice haha! :) 
just gotta get everything sent off now!!
xxxxx


----------



## Jadelm

I don't even know what I need to do or how it works tbh. Gonna be a child about it and get mummy to come with me :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

Here's the clothes my little man has so far

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1791/dsc00573o.jpg

https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9200/dsc00574s.jpg

https://img179.imageshack.us/img179/2948/dsc00575g.jpg

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4914/dsc00576w.jpg

https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3382/dsc00577al.jpg

https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3222/dsc00578p.jpg

https://img265.imageshack.us/img265/2157/dsc00579w.jpg

https://img63.imageshack.us/img63/3699/dsc00580wa.jpg

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8358/dsc00582bz.jpg

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/400/dsc00583p.jpg

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1158/dsc00584ia.jpg

He's got vests and sleepsuits too but they'e all plain from before i knew what i was having so too uninteresting to post lol x


----------



## KiansMummy

were did yu get that top about saying 'mummys world revolves around me' ? xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lovely stuff!


----------



## spiceeb

can someone twll mw how to upload pictures pls x


----------



## veganmum2be

'go advanced' then scroll down to upload :D


----------



## veganmum2be

or use something like photobucket, and use the URL code.:)


----------



## xprincessx

jessmum2be said:


> were did yu get that top about saying 'mummys world revolves around me' ? xx

sainsburys haha x


----------



## xprincessx

this is what his daddy got him today

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/439/dsc00594s.jpg

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3300/dsc00595ihf.jpg

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3824/dsc00596m.jpg

https://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6286/dsc00597u.jpg

https://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3786/dsc00598q.jpg

https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9648/dsc00599q.jpg

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8982/dsc00600e.jpg

https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9159/dsc00601lw.jpg

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8751/dsc00602i.jpg

Had to take pics of the socks individually because my phone camera is so crap the words weren't readable when i took a photo of them altogether :dohh: lol x


----------



## vinteenage

Jadelm said:


> Like the only thing that upset me when I found out I was pregnant was when I sorted out all my shoes to get rid of my heels and make space.. I had 60-odd pairs and now I'm down to about 10.. it was such a sad day. So I think I've basically just overcompensated with baby shoes :haha: and it's true they are so pointless.. they're basically just glorified socks!! xxx

I have about 100 pairs of shoes and I'm going to have to make some room as well! I don't know what I'm having, but I'm sure he/she is going to have quite a collection as well.


----------



## maaybe2010

Kaila said:


> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> some more pics :D
> 
> From my huge trek around Cardiff yesterday :D
> 
> top one says "Swim Nemo Swim" :D
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0019-3.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0020-2.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0021-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0022-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0023-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0024-1.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0025.jpg
> 
> where did you get all your Hello Kitty stuff from!? i'm looking everywhere and cant find anywhere :( xxClick to expand...

I LOVE that Nemo dress!!
Where was it from?

I'm nowhere near knowing what we're having yet but if it's a girl that would be so cute for next summer!!

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

think its from disney store, sure i saw that online. x


----------



## rainbows_x

I got 3 huge boxes of clothes on Saturday, only just sorted it all out so will put some pictures up tomorrow!
I officially don't need to buy her any clothes, until she is 1 and a half! :|


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Donna are you pretty much set? xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

rainbows_x said:


> I got 3 huge boxes of clothes on Saturday, only just sorted it all out so will put some pictures up tomorrow!
> I officially don't need to buy her any clothes, until she is 1 and a half! :|

haha thats cool :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol Em I am, She has so much it's unreal! 
I actually need to tell people not to buy me anymore as she will just not wear it!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: one outfit every day :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

She could easily manage 10 a day!


----------



## veganmum2be

:rofl: wish i had that many clothes :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: woww she's a lucky little girl! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol but it's annoying! There is like nowhere to store it all!


----------



## EmandBub

hmm that's true. is her wardrobe full? :haha: x


----------



## rainbows_x

Her wardrobe, two lots of drawers, the bed is covered with nappies, bath etc & she has two bn liners full of clothes. Not to mention all the bottles, steriliser & nappy bin on top of the wardrobe!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i think you need another chest of drawers! xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

I do the 1st cupboard thing with shelves in is full, so now everything else will just have to be hung in the wardrobe lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well here i gooo haha wich hat an mits do u think go better with the 1 love daddy suit x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0008.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0009.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## veganmum2be

awh ^ cute things! :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lots more 2 come haha am takin paics as am sorting it all out:D


----------



## veganmum2be

haha cool. i can't wait to get more things!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

some of these are0-3 the first 2 are newborn!
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0010.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0012.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0013.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant stop i love all the disney stuff


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moreeeeee!!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0015.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0016.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## veganmum2be

cute!


----------



## rainbows_x

Here's a couple things I picked up today,
I will get around to taking pictures of all her new clothes at some point!

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/788/pict0002cj.jpg

https://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7093/pict0001gd.jpg
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5205/pict0003ic.jpg


----------



## xdaniellexpx

play gym had 2 be the biggest bargin eva ha 28 quid reduced from 40 woooo 
an my pram am in love with it hehe
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0019.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 36









Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 27









Photo-0021.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 18









Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## xdaniellexpx

rainbows_x said:


> Here's a couple things I picked up today,
> I will get around to taking pictures of all her new clothes at some point!
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/788/pict0002cj.jpg
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7093/pict0001gd.jpg
> https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5205/pict0003ic.jpg

aww weres that little rattle from i have got her any toys yet :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

:) It's from H&M only £1.99!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo i mite have 2 take a trip up there hehe dont think am gona by anymore will prob get loads bought when shes born


----------



## veganmum2be

i wish my local h&m sold baby stuff, i think its the only h&m that doesn't! :grr:
they have such groovy stuff :D


----------



## rainbows_x

They do and it's pretty cheap, I saw so many clothes I wanted to get her but she has too many already :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent got that many clothes only cos ive seen what my family have been given when they have had there babys tons an tons of stuff


----------



## GermanGirl

rainbows_x said:


> Here's a couple things I picked up today,
> I will get around to taking pictures of all her new clothes at some point!
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/788/pict0002cj.jpg
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7093/pict0001gd.jpg
> https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5205/pict0003ic.jpg


Wooooow
it's soooo cute!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i def need to stop buying clothes! she has about 45 outfits hanging in her closet not including onesies and sleepers, hopefully she doesnt outgrow them before she wears them! they are all newborn and 0-3 month


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive been quite good ive only got them few plan on her beein in sleepsuits more as there so much comfer an i love my pjs ha


----------



## samface182

i know these are a bit boyish, considering i don't know the sex 100%. but they were so damn cute i HAD to buy them 

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/raisinno1/babys%20room/P1010141.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

aww sam where do you get them from they're so cute x


----------



## veganmum2be

awh wee vans type shoes!:D cute!


----------



## samface182

they are from H&M.
i LOVE all the H&M baby clothes :)


----------



## xprincessx

might have to take a trip up there soon to have a look x


----------



## greeneyesclw

https://www.target.com/My-Mom-Rocks-Argyle/dp/B0029T4ZAQ/ref=br_1_19?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&qid=1274926980&searchView=grid5&sr=1-19&node=695529011&searchRank=pmrank&searchPage=2&searchSize=30&id=My%20Mom%20Rocks%20Argyle&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin
i bought this, i thought it was cuteee :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7550/pict00022q.jpg

Finally got my princess her rocker :D


----------



## veganmum2be

awh thats so cute!
i am struggling to find stuff i like!
i want to go for unisex equiptment, cos i'll keep it for next baby, but theres nothing that appeals :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I got that from Babies R Us, they do some Ziggy Zebra & I Love My Bear stuff that's pretty neutral?
x


----------



## veganmum2be

ahh tbh that is actualy the only place i haven't looked, cos the local store to me has a really tiny baby section so very useless, however i will look online now :D thanks. xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah online is good, they have so many cute toys and stuff there, I could have shopped all day :haha:


----------



## Audball2108

Wow, this is the perfect thread for me! I just got back from a slight baby shopping spree and also looking through my old baby stuff to find some cute clothes for her too (because I'm very sentimental when it comes to old things).

*Here are some things I bought:*
https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3249/1002430b.jpg
Cute little baby photo album

https://img139.imageshack.us/img139/619/1002425p.jpg
Shirt that I got for $3. You heard right...$3! I love bargain shopping :thumbup:

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/329/1002422.jpg
My personal favorite buy...I think this is the cutest thing ever. I know it's a bit big, but I was hoping she could wear this for Halloween! :flower:

https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1115/1002423p.jpg
Cute little tank top :kiss:

*Here are some things I found that were mine and I want to give to my daughter:*

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/2207/1002431x.jpg
My old teddy that my sister bought for me when I was getting eye surgery. 

https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8867/1002427hn.jpg
My first onesie.

https://img101.imageshack.us/img101/829/1002426c.jpg
Cuddly PJs

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1389/1002424m.jpg
PINK OVERALLS! Love love love these :flower:

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8334/1002428.jpg
And probably the thing I found that has the most history. This was my blanky. My great grandma made it for me right before I was born and I slept with it every night until I was 8. I loved this thing. I thought my daughter should have it too. Of course, i'll have to resew some places because of all the wear and tear its been through. But still, I want Aurora to have it.
https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7010/1002429g.jpg
A close-up of the pattern.

*Here are some things I registered for (baby shower in August ) :*
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/gra/gra8f23bet4.jpg
Its not too expensive, plus it's adorable!

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/sim/sim282-680-685-big.jpg
This crib is the coolest thing I have ever seen. It turns into a toddler bed AND a full size bed! It'll save me a fortune!

https://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/741/741665/main/gp741665-00p01v01.jpg
I love stripes :kiss:

https://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/741/741614/main/gp741614-00p01v01.jpg
Perfect church dress.

https://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/706/706017/main/gp706017-00p01v01.jpg
You can never have too many onesies!

https://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/706/706305/quick/gp706305-00qlv01.jpg
LOVE!

https://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/742/742151/main/gp742151-00p01v01.jpghttps://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/742/742140/main/gp742140-03p01v01.jpghttps://www.gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/550/550681/main/gp550681-00p01v01.jpg
And who can forget shoes?!


----------



## veganmum2be

such sweet things!! :D


----------



## Audball2108

Thank you :)


----------



## Jadelm

I bought this wadrobe (it's 3 doors, 2 doors are a normal wardrobe then 1 door is to shelves) and 2x this chest of drawers for Evie's room :D Went for kids furniture over nursery furniture as not only will it last longer, but I have so much stuff already I'm really not convinced it'll fit in baby furniture!! Love them heehee :thumbup: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







148-6436441A72UC592363M.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 4









84-6302582A72UC592347M.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

We found out were on team :pink: yesterday and here are the 1st two thing we got her, im on :cloud9: with having a girl. Both my sisters are so jelous one has 4 children 2boys, 1 girl then another boy. and other has 2 children both boys so i feel so lucky :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2780.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2779.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

cute!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks We have a pram :yipee: im so excited now, also a top and tail box and a few other bits. My dad and stepmum brought them all when they were trying for a baby, and then found out that between them they couldnt conviece so they have given it all to us.


----------



## xprincessx

Went and got Callum some more stuff today
Sorry bout the quality of the pics my phone is very old lol x 

https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7599/dsc00648yh.jpg

https://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6466/dsc00649s.jpg

https://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1568/dsc00650w.jpg

https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7871/dsc00651t.jpg

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8300/dsc00652n.jpg

https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7597/dsc00653l.jpg

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7444/dsc00654w.jpg

https://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3383/dsc00655g.jpg

https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/4944/dsc00656ja.jpg

https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/8601/dsc00657y.jpg

https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9286/dsc00658ti.jpg

https://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8034/dsc00659tv.jpg

https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7564/dsc00660hv.jpg

https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/6821/dsc00661ad.jpg

https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6800/dsc00662hu.jpg

https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5476/dsc00663ge.jpg

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4549/dsc00664d.jpg

https://img229.imageshack.us/img229/6704/dsc00665e.jpg

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7728/dsc00666w.jpg

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1609/dsc00667xg.jpg

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9356/dsc00668rc.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

This is our pram we didn't buy it we were given it. I love the way it looks as i dont like some of these new prams. 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2788.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2786.jpg
These are some things we got yesterday
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2789.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2792.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

xprincessx said:


> Went and got Callum some more stuff today
> Sorry bout the quality of the pics my phone is very old lol x
> 
> 
> 
> https://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6466/dsc00649s.jpg

Hiya hon, where did you get this, I'd love it for Luke! xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

mummy2b17 said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Went and got Callum some more stuff today
> Sorry bout the quality of the pics my phone is very old lol x
> 
> 
> 
> https://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6466/dsc00649s.jpg
> 
> Hiya hon, where did you get this, I'd love it for Luke! xxxClick to expand...

Think I saw something similar/the same in matalan ;)


----------



## xprincessx

yep i got it from matalan lol came with the blue one with dinosaurs on for £5.50 i think lol x


----------



## KiansMummy

xprincessx said:


> Went and got Callum some more stuff today
> Sorry bout the quality of the pics my phone is very old lol x
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7599/dsc00648yh.jpg
> 
> https://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6466/dsc00649s.jpg
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1568/dsc00650w.jpg
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7871/dsc00651t.jpg
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8300/dsc00652n.jpg
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7597/dsc00653l.jpg
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7444/dsc00654w.jpg
> 
> https://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3383/dsc00655g.jpg
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/4944/dsc00656ja.jpg
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/8601/dsc00657y.jpg
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9286/dsc00658ti.jpg
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8034/dsc00659tv.jpg
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7564/dsc00660hv.jpg
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/6821/dsc00661ad.jpg
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6800/dsc00662hu.jpg
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5476/dsc00663ge.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4549/dsc00664d.jpg
> 
> https://img229.imageshack.us/img229/6704/dsc00665e.jpg
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7728/dsc00666w.jpg
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1609/dsc00667xg.jpg
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9356/dsc00668rc.jpg

I got that dinosaur hoody and the green n stipy tiger tshirts from primark ytday there right cute xx


----------



## xprincessx

haha yeah they're adorable. couldn't resist and so cheap too! i dont see why some people spend a fortune on baby clothes when they'll be worn for like 2-3 months x


----------



## veganmum2be

such cute stuff!
and i'm with you due1-2010 (sorry i never got your name :blush:)
i think those prams look a hell of a lot better than the modern odd shaped weird things with small wheels and big wheels :rofl:
looks in great condition! :D


----------



## Eabha'sMum

https://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/2273/1712673/1/Dash+Deluxe+Edition+Messenger+Diaper+Bag+in+Ocean+Stripe.jpg

this is the changing bag.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby1.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby2.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby3.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby4.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby5.jpg

and i went a wee bit mad on ebay... lol :)


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> such cute stuff!
> and i'm with you due1-2010 (sorry i never got your name :blush:)
> i think those prams look a hell of a lot better than the modern odd shaped weird things with small wheels and big wheels :rofl:
> looks in great condition! :D

Thanks my name is Phillippa, what is yours sorry i never caught yours either :blush:.
Its in such good condition, as it was from my dad and stepmum, they brought it when they were trying for a baby, before they found out they couldnt concieve. I think it was a big step for them to give it away, as ever since its been kept in their house, but i love it. And yes i agree some of the new ones dont have very nice shapes (just my opinion i know some people like them) the suspention is so good on it as well, you can bouce the pram lightly when your not moving and im guessing it may have the effect of getting little one to sleep.
Love the stuff now i know im having a girl i couldnt resist


----------



## MadamRose

Eabha'sMum said:


> https://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/2273/1712673/1/Dash+Deluxe+Edition+Messenger+Diaper+Bag+in+Ocean+Stripe.jpg
> 
> this is the changing bag.
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby1.jpg
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby2.jpg
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby3.jpg
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby4.jpg
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/baby5.jpg
> 
> and i went a wee bit mad on ebay... lol :)

Love the shoes thats one this i need to get for my Little girl


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww everyone's got such cute stuff!! :) xx


----------



## Jadelm

allier276 said:


> awww everyone's got such cute stuff!! :) xx

I know right! I love looking at this thread!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

samface182 said:


> i know these are a bit boyish, considering i don't know the sex 100%. but they were so damn cute i HAD to buy them
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/raisinno1/babys%20room/P1010141.jpg

good thing they were boyish not girlish eh ?:winkwink::haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Moses basket all set up with teddies in :cloud9:
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7871/sdc10478f.jpg

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/968/sdc10479v.jpg

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6528/sdc10480g.jpg

https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/508/sdc10481f.jpg

Our cot bedding set!
https://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2327/sdc10482b.jpg

Winter coat! 
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/298/sdc10484.jpg

Some of her hats.
https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5358/sdc10485l.jpg

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4296/sdc10487o.jpg

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7811/sdc10489yt.jpg

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4144/sdc10490.jpg

I loveeeeee this one!
https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6863/sdc10492z.jpg

Zoomed in to see the writing...
https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/6342/sdc10491n.jpg

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9532/sdc10493i.jpg

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1948/sdc10494j.jpg

https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9133/sdc10496iv.jpg

https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/518/sdc10497k.jpg

https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2513/sdc10501q.jpg

:cloud9:​


----------



## Jadelm

rainbows_x said:


> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/968/sdc10479v.jpg

I really want that, it's from Toys R Us isn't it? I know I've seen it in one of the catallogues I get with Baby magazines!! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Jadelm said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/968/sdc10479v.jpg
> 
> I really want that, it's from Toys R Us isn't it? I know I've seen it in one of the catallogues I get with Baby magazines!! xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it is, I loooove it!
It's really pretty, the photo doesn't do it justice :thumbup:
And it stands really well and vibrates loads & makes lovely sounds :cloud9:


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo thanks I may have to buy it!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i like the bouncer chair too, are they good value for money? as its one of the main things i need to get her now


----------



## xdaniellexpx

has any 1 set there cot up with bedding am arguing with my self weather 2 do it incase it gets dusty she shoud be here in the next 3-4 weeks?


----------



## MadamRose

Im going to do mine before she gets here, and then wash it just before i move her from the moses basket to the cot


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mines already been washed think i might put it on an just change the sheet b4 i put her in they dont use the quilt till there 6+ do they so it will need washing agen anyways


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

rainbows_x said:


> Moses basket all set up with teddies in :cloud9:
> https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7871/sdc10478f.jpg
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/968/sdc10479v.jpg
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6528/sdc10480g.jpg
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/508/sdc10481f.jpg
> 
> Our cot bedding set!
> https://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2327/sdc10482b.jpg
> 
> Winter coat!
> https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/298/sdc10484.jpg
> 
> Some of her hats.
> https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5358/sdc10485l.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4296/sdc10487o.jpg
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7811/sdc10489yt.jpg
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4144/sdc10490.jpg
> 
> I loveeeeee this one!
> https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6863/sdc10492z.jpg
> 
> Zoomed in to see the writing...
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/6342/sdc10491n.jpg
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9532/sdc10493i.jpg
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1948/sdc10494j.jpg
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9133/sdc10496iv.jpg
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/518/sdc10497k.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2513/sdc10501q.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:​





I have that hugs and kisses rocker! It's lovely! makes some cute tunes! Infact i think i went OTT and bought everything i could find that was hugs and kisses :haha: x


----------



## lucy_x

ok so here is the 1st 5 :). 

The first is a collection of my bibs, Went a bit mad in asda :thumbup:,

the second is a collection of her dresses, all of ebay :thumbup:, (the pic next to it is a close up of the little elephant, i LOVE humphreys corner)

the third is a small collection of cardigans and a little pair of dungarees from next and the pair of pjs i got from asda, i love 101 dalmations too :)

the fourth is a collection of my fave bodysuits, Im not gna bore you with pics of all my body suits, after all we all know what they look like :haha:

the fifth pic is a collection of blankets i knitted:thumbup: and a swaddle blanket i bought.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0658.JPG
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 14









DSCF0661.JPG
File size: 101 KB
Views: 16









DSCF0665.JPG
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 15









DSCF0667.JPG
File size: 101.2 KB
Views: 13









DSCF0669.JPG
File size: 105 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lucy_x

ok some more

1) Bit early for them but i couldnt resist (£1 shop joby!!!)
2)my cupboard filled with nappies, wipes, bath stuff, cotton wool, t-shirts, socks and tights :)
3)a few of the toys people have got her, my fave is the whinnie the pooh, It is musical wind up, and its head goes round with the music, cost OH £35, but i wasnt leaving that shop until i got it :)
4)my beautiful silvercross linear sleepover, LTD edt sofia, I also have the matching car seat, (bargin on ebay £130, £20 delivery, and its not been used!, the wheels are brand new!)
5) the fisherprice rainforest swing i have :) love it!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0670.JPG
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 12









DSCF0671.JPG
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 22









DSCF0672.JPG
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 13









DSCF0673.JPG
File size: 98.6 KB
Views: 18









!BuqQkCgBmk~$(KGrHqV,!jUEv1+0G12nBMBRzrZMwQ~~_12.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ~RedLily~

lucy i have that swing as well! do you not worry that it is too upright? i havent looked at it in months so it might not be as bad as i remember lol.


----------



## lucy_x

Kirsty90 said:


> lucy i have that swing as well! do you not worry that it is too upright? i havent looked at it in months so it might not be as bad as i remember lol.

oh no! :cry: i hope not, is such a lovely looking swing, Mayb i should shove the dog in it and see if his head flops around alot!. Im going to get the bouncer aswel (wel bribe OH to) so if the swing turns out naff il have a back up :thumbup:.

As for looking too upright, mine looks ok currently, dont think i will be putting a newborn in there tho!


----------



## ~RedLily~

it should be fine because it is for newborns. i think im going to use a head support in it though, ive got one on my bouncer which can be taken off it will just look a bit odd because its cream lol.


----------



## aimee_1691

gorgeous stuff.....ive got the hugs and kisses bouncer too and i had the moses basket and bath set and box and cot bedding for my first daughter xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Kirsty90 said:


> it should be fine because it is for newborns. i think im going to use a head support in it though, ive got one on my bouncer which can be taken off it will just look a bit odd because its cream lol.


Did yours not come with the head support? mine did :S.
(well they call it a cushion lol).

Its not the uprightyness that worries me lol, its the speed!, may have to find something to weigh it down a bit lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

maybe youve got another one. i know there are two that are similar i just thought yours was the same as mine. when i ordered mine i thought it was the other one which isnt as upright and has a head support.


----------



## MrsEngland

rainbows_x said:


> Moses basket all set up with teddies in :cloud9:
> https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7871/sdc10478f.jpg
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/968/sdc10479v.jpg
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6528/sdc10480g.jpg
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/508/sdc10481f.jpg
> 
> Our cot bedding set!
> https://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2327/sdc10482b.jpg
> 
> Winter coat!
> https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/298/sdc10484.jpg
> 
> Some of her hats.
> https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5358/sdc10485l.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4296/sdc10487o.jpg
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7811/sdc10489yt.jpg
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4144/sdc10490.jpg
> 
> I loveeeeee this one!
> https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6863/sdc10492z.jpg
> 
> Zoomed in to see the writing...
> https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/6342/sdc10491n.jpg
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9532/sdc10493i.jpg
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1948/sdc10494j.jpg
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9133/sdc10496iv.jpg
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/518/sdc10497k.jpg
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2513/sdc10501q.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:​

Is that bedding set from babies r us? its sooo cute!


----------



## rainbows_x

MrsEngland - Yeah it is!
My OH's mum bought it for us, wasn't expecting her to as we haven't even got our cot yet lol!


----------



## xprincessx

that bedding is gorgeous! x


----------



## MadamRose

My MIL2B keeps buying us stuff, she brings something new round each time we see here :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

my MIL2B has brought sweet FA for her grandson and deny's his existence lol i wouldn't want her to buy anything for him though TBH not after everything she's said, she's already been removed from his life but it's sad people have to act like that in the first place. 

Glad your MIL2B is being so loving and spoiling her already lol x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes shes been really good. She said she brought her daughters children stuff when she was expecting stuff, so its only right she does the same for her son's baby.
Sorry to hear yout MIL2B is being such a b****


----------



## strawberry19

ladies you all have such lovely stuff ive got a long way to go before i can buy anything!!! :(


----------



## xprincessx

strawberry19 said:


> ladies you all have such lovely stuff ive got a long way to go before i can buy anything!!! :(

it'll fly by, i'm amazed at how quick its gone, still cant believe i'm 6 months, feels like just yesterday i found out lol x


----------



## strawberry19

awww :) i cant wait im so excited gonna start saving ready cause everything i like is really expensive lol x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

got lots today... will post asap... they are so damn cute, all i will say is leggings, lots of little outfits with leggings, i was in my element!!! lmao xx


----------



## AyaChan

haven't posted here in a while, but *had* to share what I bought princess today :D

bikini :D
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7152.jpg

Rabbit Shoes <3
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7153.jpg

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7154.jpg

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7155.jpg

this one isnt cute really but it came with the above one xD
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7156.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

What his daddy brought him yesterday

https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9228/dsc00776s.jpg

https://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2769/dsc00777lg.jpg

https://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6700/dsc00778zv.jpg

https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5771/dsc00779ln.jpg

https://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3350/dsc00780r.jpg

https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2287/dsc00781oa.jpg

and this is his going home outfit from hospital

https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/310/dsc00783on.jpg


----------



## MummyGooch

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30914_450897790277_555545277_5835002_2247904_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs526.ash1/30914_450897755277_555545277_5835000_3872080_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs566.snc3/30914_450897765277_555545277_5835001_298150_n.jpg


----------



## Jadelm

Aw I love that 3 little lions t-shirt, so cute :D x


----------



## vinteenage

Mummy, you're things are lovely as is your nursery! I love it.


----------



## MummyGooch

vinteenage said:


> Mummy, you're things are lovely as is your nursery! I love it.

Aww thank you, sadly we don't have a nursery though (we're in a two bed semi) so baby has her little 'nook' in our room :cloud9:


----------



## xprincessx

Jadelm said:


> Aw I love that 3 little lions t-shirt, so cute :D x

thanks i thought it was cute too, he's got way too many footbally tops though, i blame my dad and OH lol x


----------



## aimee_1691

awww gorgeous stuff...and mummy gooch we are in the sam position we live in a 2 bed but my daughter has 1 bedroom so baby will be sharing our room and she has her side already lol

the xcursion looks gorgeous in that colour aswell, gorgeous :) xx


----------



## KiansMummy

were did you get them rabbit shoes from there so cutexx


----------



## aimee_1691

jessmum2be said:


> were did you get them rabbit shoes from there so cutexx

they are from next, you can tell by the tags


----------



## KiansMummy

Heres some of Kians outfits

Dungarees
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_25031.jpg

Primark Outfit
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_2327.jpg

Motobike top n jeans my dad got for him
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_79231.jpg

Cute top n Jeans
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_77093.jpg

Mickey Mouse
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_77094.jpg 

A present from my friend
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_7157.jpg

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

wheres the bottem one from?? love it


----------



## KiansMummy

Its a bit mix match lol, the jumpers from mamas and papas and the jeans are from adams xx


----------



## AyaChan

aimee_1691 said:


> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> were did you get them rabbit shoes from there so cutexx
> 
> they are from next, you can tell by the tagsClick to expand...

yeahh haha :D

xx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

I am so jealous of all you team blues! i have always been a tomboy, and there are no baby girl jeans and tshirts that arnt pink!


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> haven't posted here in a while, but *had* to share what I bought princess today :D
> 
> bikini :D
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7152.jpg
> 
> Rabbit Shoes <3
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7153.jpg
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7154.jpg
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7155.jpg
> 
> this one isnt cute really but it came with the above one xD
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7156.jpg

I have the I (L) mummy version of that daddy one, im worried it's a bit girly for a boy but ohh well, i'll just have to make sure he has a blue blankey


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leoniebabey said:


> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> haven't posted here in a while, but *had* to share what I bought princess today :D
> 
> bikini :D
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7152.jpg
> 
> Rabbit Shoes <3
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7153.jpg
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7154.jpg
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7155.jpg
> 
> this one isnt cute really but it came with the above one xD
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7156.jpg
> 
> I have the I (L) mummy version of that daddy one, im worried it's a bit girly for a boy but ohh well, i'll just have to make sure he has a blue blankeyClick to expand...



ahh i was gunna get OH the i love daddy one, but my friend said it was too boyish!! haha... it deffo must be unisex.. :)
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Pmsl, i picked up a I (L) daddy one by accident i was like ooooh noo i want the mummy one


----------



## AyaChan

i wanted to get the i <3 mummy one aswel, but i didnt have enough money left :( haha

but yeahh they deff unisex xD

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

awww :( there gorgeous though, i went n bought a couple of similar ones cause there dead cool for the warm weather
i loooooove the tatty teddy one with the duck! He looks so cute in it !


----------



## MadamRose

Aww everyones stuff is lovely
We got Chloe a bear from Harrods on sunday, it smells on strawberries 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy.jpg

These are some things i got yesterday
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Trainers.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Cardy.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Vest.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

So sweet, seen the little trainers! awh


----------



## MadamRose

thanks


----------



## AriannasMama

Here is Arianna's first outfit I have bought! As soon as we found out she was a girl I just had to buy something, lol. I am going to post the picture from the website though because my camera is at OH's house.

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/121-406_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350

Also got her these little booties


I am buying these as soon as my store has more sizes in stock:

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/121-333_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350 (love the ruffles on the butt )
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/111-265_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mrs.stokes said:


> Here is Arianna's first outfit I have bought! As soon as we found out she was a girl I just had to buy something, lol. I am going to post the picture from the website though because my camera is at OH's house.
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/121-406_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350
> 
> Also got her these little booties
> 
> 
> I am buying these as soon as my store has more sizes in stock:
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/121-333_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350 (love the ruffles on the butt )
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1276441457166/images/111-265_Default.jpg?sw=350&sh=350

awwww such cute stuff - love the little boots!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Went a bit mad on ebay
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Winniethepoohsleepsuit.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Toptrousersandcardyset.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Topandtrousersinpink.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/sleepsuits.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/mixture.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/dress.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Beartopandtrouserset.jpg


----------



## FayDanielle

awww you girls have some lovely stuff :)

Ill add some items here later xx


----------



## FayDanielle

I went slightly snap happy!! Apologies in advance!
Only took photos of my fave fave bits!!
Uploading pictures now!

My team leader at work bought me this <3
https://i48.tinypic.com/v45qf6.jpg
Little england dress.
https://i47.tinypic.com/2mdrnyq.jpg
Before I knew what I was having, this cost £22 :o
https://i48.tinypic.com/5xio9s.jpg
Minnie Outfit
https://i46.tinypic.com/ziwoib.jpg
My heart belongs to Mummy and Daddys little princess bibs
https://i45.tinypic.com/14c887o.jpg
Piglet jacket and jeans.
https://i50.tinypic.com/1538pb4.jpg
Selection of socks.
https://i46.tinypic.com/xf5jes.jpg
2 pairs of shoes.
https://i45.tinypic.com/2ecdpwg.jpg
More shoes.
https://i49.tinypic.com/25sa0jb.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2a7ubu0.jpg
Sailor style dress. Bought this before I found out she was a girl...because I loved it so much!
https://i50.tinypic.com/21cv6v5.jpg
Little pram suit
https://i45.tinypic.com/4j518k.jpg
Puffball top (Mum loves this!!)
https://i46.tinypic.com/dptke8.jpg
Frilly nappy covers <3
https://i48.tinypic.com/rcpn36.jpg
Vests
https://i46.tinypic.com/qqzepz.jpg
Little set.
https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg
Minnie suit! Love this! From asda girls, has frills on the bum!!
https://i49.tinypic.com/2ij1d2p.jpg
Piglet top and leggings
https://i48.tinypic.com/neyxlh.jpg
Little dress for next spring!
https://i45.tinypic.com/50lc9y.jpg
Babies x-mas day dress!
https://i47.tinypic.com/24loqqa.jpg
Newest buy, one of my faves lol!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs221.snc3/20858_403135438411_516963411_4545527_4093823_n.jpg

and thats all for now ladies :)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

The sleep suit it lovely i love dumbo. We got Chloe a 5 piece dumbo set


----------



## xSophieBx

FayDanielle said:


> I went slightly snap happy!! Apologies in advance!
> Only took photos of my fave fave bits!!
> Uploading pictures now!
> 
> Selection of socks.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/xf5jes.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (more to come, just waiting for them to upload from my phone!)

OMG their all so cute.. where did u buy them from, ive not seen sock things like that newhere xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww you have so much stuff, i love the socks :D and also love the shoes and boots :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Im obsessed with buying socks for her!!! Especially the individual ones.

Theyre all from little baby boutiques near my area, Im lucky enough to work on the same row as two, and my mum manages a shop in a centre with 2 baby boutiques in too! 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww that must be really useful :D


----------



## FayDanielle

I've found some on ebay, but theyre more expensive than what I paid.
I've pay between £1-£2.50 for each of those...on ebay theyre £3 alone!
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes certian things on ebay cheaper certian things are not. We use to hae baby boutique 10mins walk from my house but it closed down :(


----------



## xSophieBx

Are they like sock bootie type things? wot do i need to type in? My princess has soooo gotta have some hehe. I havent got any little baby boutiques near me either xx


----------



## FayDanielle

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&...kw=boxed+baby+socks&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Have a look at that link hun xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Thankyou  Think I might go use my new camera and take some pics in abit to upload hehe xx


----------



## FayDanielle

yeahh please do!!
I love having a nosy!!
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Ive got this too :)
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41bocNDWpuL._SX315_SY375_PImothercare20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

Found it whilst browsing mothercare! x


----------



## xSophieBx

How do I upload pics? Keeps saying failed.. does that mean their too big? x


----------



## FayDanielle

how are you doing it hun?
You need to upload them to maybe facebook or tinypic put them on here like this
[IMG ] URL OF PICTURE HERE [ / URL]

without any spaces xx


----------



## RachelRae

FayDanielle said:


> Ive got this too :)
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41bocNDWpuL._SX315_SY375_PImothercare20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> Found it whilst browsing mothercare! x

That is adorable! I love that! :flower:


----------



## xSophieBx

Hopefully this works:

Ive only got pics of my faves as most her stuff has been washed and put away and I cant be bothered to go digging it all out hehe.


https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3179/dscn0011j.jpg
https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9554/dscn0012o.jpg
https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/6849/dscn0013d.jpg
https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5176/dscn0014w.jpg


----------



## xSophieBx

Some more

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5549/dscn0018a.jpg
https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8263/dscn0019ix.jpg
A little dressing gown and slippers hehe I love it
https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2210/dscn0015s.jpg
https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1310/dscn0016n.jpg


----------



## Tanara

Im so jealous of all of you girls, im not aloud to buy anything until our babyshower. 

The MIL2B is throwing us a huge babyshower with everyone in the OHs family, plus a few people from mine, and there all buying us the big stuff like the crib, bassinet, swing, car seat stroller etc. As much as i am appreciative i mean seriously its going to save us a ton, i want to buy things to. i never got to buy my son anything until i was 36 weeks cause we didnt find out the sex until then =(


----------



## xSophieBx

& some more, these are my FAVE things.. My other pics look huge and keep slowing my comp down so I managed to resize these 1s

Lil collection of headbands
https://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2323/dscn0020v.jpg

I loveeeeeee all the humphrey corner stuff so had to get this the other day
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/2520/dscn0021r.jpg

Pink palace for the princess
https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/3361/dscn0022g.jpg

Gorgeous pink bath with all the matching accesories
https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5342/dscn0024g.jpg

My beaaaaautiful pink yummy mummy bag
https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4425/dscn0025u.jpg


----------



## ~RedLily~

i cant wait to take pics of everything but have to wait until lo is born because its all stored away atm.


----------



## xSophieBx

Not long now then, u can get some lovely pics of her wearing and using the stuff u bought hehe xx


----------



## xprincessx

Callum's daddy bought him this stuff today

*0-3 months*
(last stuff in 0-3 ever :cry:)

https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3938/dsc00949ts.jpg
My daddy's the best daddy ever t-shirt

https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/900/dsc00935s.jpg
Stripey sleepsuit

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5426/dsc00936p.jpg
Matching stripey hat

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2219/dsc00937uy.jpg
Mr fix-it tool bib (his daddy is obsessed with DIY lol)

https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1194/dsc00938b.jpg
Matching tool vest 

*3-6 months*

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4871/dsc00932n.jpg
Giraffe fleece

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4194/dsc00934g.jpg
t-shirt and jeans set 

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7190/dsc00939tc.jpg
Cute, clever and handsome t-shirt

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6710/dsc00940e.jpg
Stripey t-shirt

https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8079/dsc00941k.jpg
'83 sports' t-shirt

https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/7992/dsc00942f.jpg
Stripey joggers

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7892/dsc00943ox.jpg
Grey joggers

https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/3203/dsc00944cr.jpg
Little but loud t-shirt

https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2317/dsc00945h.jpg
England's no.1 dribbler t-shirt (he bought him this in 0-3 as well - thinks he likes it haha)

https://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9854/dsc00946ib.jpg
Future football star t-shirt (he got him this in 0-3 as well lmao)

*12-18 months*
He got him this because it was the only size they had and he "wanted it" apparently lol 

https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/661/dsc00933y.jpg
Silly little monkey t-shirt

*Christmas presents*
First christmas presents from Daddy 

https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/549/dsc00947j.jpg
"Zeb Zeb" the Zebra

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4175/dsc00948y.jpg
Froggy rattle

And that's all for now lol x


----------



## veganmum2be

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/0112.jpg

sleepsuit i got for him today :D


----------



## xprincessx

aww that sleepsuit is cute, where'd you get it? x


----------



## veganmum2be

t k maxx
they always have something dinosaur themed in there, i've got a few dino sleepsuits for him there :D x


----------



## xprincessx

ahh im always in there lol that's where OH got those "tool" bib/vest from my post on page before haha Oh and the zebra came from there lol x


----------



## pansylove

FayDanielle said:


> Little set.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg


awwww where's this from? xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Love the headbands Sophie!!
Ive got a ton of them, as I've started to make my own :D
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

pansylove said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Little set.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg
> 
> 
> awwww where's this from? xxClick to expand...

This one is from asda hun :)
x


----------



## xSophieBx

FayDanielle said:


> Love the headbands Sophie!!
> Ive got a ton of them, as I've started to make my own :D
> xx

I could never make my own they'd look rubbish, I just buy them lol. U got me hooked on finding cute sock booties now hehe xx


----------



## babybel

FayDanielle said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Little set.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg
> 
> 
> awwww where's this from? xxClick to expand...
> 
> This one is from asda hun :)
> xClick to expand...

Sorry just saw this on unread posts and thought id be nosy, we have this for Elle and she looks gorgeous in it!


----------



## aiimee12345

there allllllllllll soooooooooooooooooo cute :)
i wil add a few... not all tho too much lol!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 011.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1









!BnIdfJQ!2k~$(KGrHqIH-EQEtq40uHeZBLiUn71rng~~_35.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2









Picture 012.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayDanielle

awww have you managed to find any?

shame I cant sell on here yet, or i'd stock up and sell them for what I paid plus postage! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

where does everyone get the headbands from?
i got one of e-bay... but i want some more

x


----------



## FayDanielle

ive bought some headbands offline a little boutique and ive made some of my own too :)
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

I bought off ebay too, a lady has a shop on there that makes them and she does them in all sorts of colours and u pick size xx


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo im not clever enough to make my own! i dunno what they would turn out like :S lol xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Its reallllyyy simple!
Basically cut elastic to length, glue the ends together (non toxic glue), then sew it, to make it more secure, then sew or glue (or both) on a pretty!!
Ill show you one I made.
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Where do u buy the bits from? Im not artistic thou & I bet u are lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

thanks :) .. i suppose having a go cant hurt :) hehe

x


----------



## FayDanielle

Ebay, Boyes, Craft shops etc!

Its more boredom than artistic lol!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs333.snc3/29262_126287014072275_126280347406275_178142_228501_n.jpg

I did start a group on facebook for them, but couldnt be arsed to advertise it lol xx


----------



## FayDanielle

To go with one of babies strawberry outfits!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs333.snc3/29262_126287000738943_126280347406275_178140_5648629_n.jpg
x


----------



## rainbows_x

I got some of my hairbands from H&M, they were really cheap too.

I'd love to make my own but I know I'd get fustrated and give up hehe.

xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

I do give up after making about 8! lol!
I find it quite relaxing, and especially as Im usually really bored, it keeps me occupied.

Shows I have too much time on my hands :D!


----------



## xSophieBx

Aw their lovely, Love the white one! I have a strawberry handband.. need to get an outfit to go with it now. I bought them mostly for when my sisters doing photoshoots cos shes a professional photographer I will be getting lots of piccies hehe xx


----------



## vinteenage

FayDanielle said:


> I do give up after making about 8! lol!
> I find it quite relaxing, and especially as Im usually really bored, it keeps me occupied.
> 
> Shows I have too much time on my hands :D!

Out of curiosity, if you're due in March how on earth do you know what youre having already?

ETA: Ah, wait, are you due October 3rd?
The arrangement varies between the US and UK


----------



## FayDanielle

It was this picture that made me want headbands! Lol!
Its one of the most beautiful pictures ive ever seen!
https://www.thehipstermom.com/wp-content/uploads/il_430xn108263689.jpg
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

omg!! there lovely!! :)

how long is the elastic for 0-3months? xx


----------



## FayDanielle

vinteenage said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I do give up after making about 8! lol!
> I find it quite relaxing, and especially as Im usually really bored, it keeps me occupied.
> 
> Shows I have too much time on my hands :D!
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you're due in March how on earth do you know what youre having already?Click to expand...

Im due in october!
October the 3rd.

x


----------



## aiimee12345

aww i can see what u mean bout that pik!
so cute :)

x


----------



## vinteenage

FayDanielle said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I do give up after making about 8! lol!
> I find it quite relaxing, and especially as Im usually really bored, it keeps me occupied.
> 
> Shows I have too much time on my hands :D!
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you're due in March how on earth do you know what youre having already?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due in october!
> October the 3rd.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Gotcha. :winkwink: In the USA 3.10.10 looks like March, 10, 2010. It would be set up October 3rd would be 10/3/10 here. =]


----------



## xSophieBx

FayDanielle said:


> It was this picture that made me want headbands! Lol!
> Its one of the most beautiful pictures ive ever seen!
> https://www.thehipstermom.com/wp-content/uploads/il_430xn108263689.jpg
> xx

Omg thats beautiful.. I saw one of a baby lying on its tummy with the legs tucked in with a white headband on.. thats wot made me want them lol. I prefer white to black for babies.. more angelic  xx


----------



## FayDanielle

aiimee12345 said:


> omg!! there lovely!! :)
> 
> how long is the elastic for 0-3months? xx

its roughly around 14 inches each band. x


----------



## FayDanielle

vinteenage said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I do give up after making about 8! lol!
> I find it quite relaxing, and especially as Im usually really bored, it keeps me occupied.
> 
> Shows I have too much time on my hands :D!
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you're due in March how on earth do you know what youre having already?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due in october!
> October the 3rd.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Gotcha. :winkwink: In the USA 3.10.10 looks like March, 10, 2010. It would be set up October 3rd would be 10/3/10 here. =]Click to expand...

I see :thumbup: Its all so confusing!! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

think i might have a go when i get the bits & bobs :D

what do u type in on e-bay to get the lil things? xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Ill send you a link to the company ive bought all the little bits off.

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/craftybitz-t-and-l/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

xx


----------



## pansylove

FayDanielle said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Little set.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg
> 
> 
> awwww where's this from? xxClick to expand...
> 
> This one is from asda hun :)
> xClick to expand...

it's gooorrrgeouus!!!!!!! i NEED to find out the sex!!! my next scan isn't til 22 weeks :nope:
why can't my hospital be normal and give me one at 20 weeks!! don't know how much longer i can wait!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

pansylove said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Little set.
> https://i46.tinypic.com/34j59ms.jpg
> 
> 
> awwww where's this from? xxClick to expand...
> 
> This one is from asda hun :)
> xClick to expand...
> 
> it's gooorrrgeouus!!!!!!! i NEED to find out the sex!!! my next scan isn't til 22 weeks :nope:
> why can't my hospital be normal and give me one at 20 weeks!! don't know how much longer i can wait!!!Click to expand...

Ohhhh I'd go out of my mind!! I was quite lucky, I didnt have my first scan till 15+3, then second at 20+1...so didnt wait as long between my 2 scans! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:(
pansy love i wouldnt be able to wait im not good at waiting lol!

this is the one i had off ebay the other week.. its like a bow with a lil dimante in the middle... mind the belly lol..i didnt have no where else to put the headband lol!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 035.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FayDanielle

aww that ones cute :)

Ill take a photo of some of mine now. Give me a min xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:) xx


----------



## FayDanielle

colour isnt very good as I have an energy bulb in my room!
not all of them as couldnt be arsed to photograph loads!

https://i47.tinypic.com/2yl7j4i.jpg


----------



## aiimee12345

omg faydanielle!!! i could buy everything out that shop lol!
i want all the packs in every colour :S lol

x


----------



## FayDanielle

aiimee12345 said:


> omg faydanielle!!! i could buy everything out that shop lol!
> i want all the packs in every colour :S lol
> 
> x


Theres some great stuff isnt there!! Ive bought roughly around 10 packs so far, few mixed ones and some with say 10 or so of the same ones!

But its SOOOOOOOOOOO cheap too! LOL XX


----------



## aiimee12345

there soooooooo cute :)
i love the yellow flower one!!

ur lil girl gonna look gawjus in them :D

x


----------



## aiimee12345

i no the prices are good for what u get :D

x


----------



## FayDanielle

I cant wait till she gets her little back side out of me so I can put her in them :D
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe :)

u can get the elastic of there too :) .... omg im not gonna stop making them once they come... if they look good after iv made them lol!

im bored n got nothin else to do til she gets here lol

x


----------



## FayDanielle

I bought all my elastic off her :)
what elastic have you bought?
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i want the black elastic.. but i think my baby wil havedark hair so wil it look right? 
i think im gonna get the white with looped edging? & another one just duno which one lol 

x


----------



## FayDanielle

a metre of elastic makes roughly 6 bands :)
xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

oo i might get the black then aswell jus to try :)

u no it says thick elastic on some is that still ok? x


----------



## FayDanielle

yeah should be fine hun. depending on exactly what your putting on it xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:)

what glue have u been using?
iv typed in non-toxic glue n loads of different types came up lol

x


----------



## FayDanielle

This one :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LESUR-White-...Item&pt=UK_Dolls_Bears_RL&hash=item35a9e64fe0

You have to leave it roughly a few hours to dry!! But its the only non toxic fabric glue I could find xx


----------



## aiimee12345

thanks :D hehe!!
i cant wait to get my stuff!! lol

someone wil ask me to go out il be like nope im busy :) lol

x


----------



## FayDanielle

Haha :) Theyre really good, if you've paid already Ill say you'll have them by tuesday!

Happy making!
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

ooooooooo :)

thank you hehe!!

thanks for telling me where to find everything... il add piks after iv made some lol

x


----------



## xSophieBx

Just caught up with ur convo cos i went bed last night. Ahh Im so gonna order some stuff and make my own too! Thanks for sharing that fay  I dont think mine will come out very well though lol. xx


----------



## xSophieBx

How do u sew them on? Im abit rubbish at sewing xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol sophie i think mine will to!!.. i wil have to add some piks when i get the stuff!

i think i ordered too much last night lol! ... if u spend over £15 on this one craft place fay told me bout u get free p&p so i did lol! 

x


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol i just ordered loads of stuff too, think ive spent £20 off diff ppl thou, so I better be good at it haha. I hope hand stitching is ok.. I dont have a sewing machine! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i havent got a sewing machine either! o i need cotton... think my nan got lots of diff colours lolx


----------



## FayDanielle

I dont use a sewing machine ladies!
Doesnt take a lot of stitching, and any lose ends can be cut away or are hidden by the band xx


----------



## KiansMummy

A few of Kians bits x
 



Attached Files:







pics 015.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4









pics 014.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4









pics 013.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 3









pics 011.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









pics 012.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## veganmum2be

^jessmum2be, where did you get that dinosaur jacket? its so cute! 

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww cute stuff

i got these the other day
https://www.mothercare.com/Classic-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76102031&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...oding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76098031&mcb=co

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76098031&mcb

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...3933-4365720?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&


----------



## aimee_1691

oh and this lol

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core


----------



## aiimee12345

oo jess i got them teether things :D.. how far gone was u when u had ur 4d scan?

x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i think everyones going to laugh at this one :)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ockers/Activity-Rocker-in-Ziggy-Zebra(0069103)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...essories/Ziggy-Zebra-Car-Seat-Blanket(0056947)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...cessories/Ziggy-Zebra-Sunshade-2-Pack(0074130)


https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609927411698209.jpg

really want (the only thing left of ziggy zebra)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...cessories/Ziggy-Zebra-Sunshade-2-Pack(0074130)


----------



## aiimee12345

i love that zebra stuff!! sooooo cute :D xx


----------



## veganmum2be

toys r us links don't work hun x


----------



## KiansMummy

aiimee12345 said:


> oo jess i got them teether things :D.. how far gone was u when u had ur 4d scan?
> 
> x

i went 2wce lol the first at 27+3 and the second at 27+5 the first time i went he was in a really bad position his head was squashed against my placenta and was right back so they couldnt get any pics at all, they sent me to av a walk and a fizzy drink to get him to move but he wouldnt budge and he was still the same position, so rebooked me and the second time he was in a even worse position, so they did the same sent me for a walk to get him to move, he moved a bit and was kicking like mad, but his heads right down in my pelvis, he looked down for like 30 seconds and she managed to get a few pics, but she said there was no point rebooking again as it wouldnt get any better the bigger he gets. They were really good though and knocked the price down, and still did me a few prints and a cd with the images that she managed to get on.. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Ohh girlies, your gonna love making these headbands :D

Ive made 6 so far watching charlie and the chocolate factory, just having a snack break lol!!

Ill upload some more pictures soon xx


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo thanks jess :) ... least they did it a bit cheaper!! ... i got one tomorow!

n lol fay i no i cant wait :D... i want my stuff to come now lol! ... im gonna be making them all the time ... if the look nice :D hehe!!

x


----------



## KiansMummy

aiimee12345 said:


> ooo thanks jess :) ... least they did it a bit cheaper!! ... i got one tomorow!
> 
> 
> x

Aww let us know how you get on xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i wil :)
il put some pikkies up.. i hope there good!

i bet tomorow when i have it shes just been boring n asleeplol! cus today she hasnt stopped punching my side all day!!

x


----------



## FayDanielle

I ended up making eleven before my dog ran away with the scissors! SILLY DOG!

Theyre all different sizes as I didnt measure these ones, but the elastic fits around my head nicely, so Im sure they will stretch to her head if needs be!!

from top to bottom.
Lacey frill elastic with purple flower.
Pink lace edge with white flower
Purple (looks darker there) elastic with white sequin flower
White elastic with green flower
White elastic with white flower!

https://i47.tinypic.com/291gksp.jpg


----------



## FayDanielle

from top to bottom again.
white elastic with pink flower
Pink elastic with white sequined flower
white elastic with pink gingham flower
white elastic with pink sequin butterfly (looks a bit wonky there...)
white elastic with triple layered bow
white elastic with pink organza flower

https://i45.tinypic.com/24y77o7.jpg


Just out of curiosity, which packs did you girls buy? xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Aimee I cant wait to get my stuff too lol.. ordered loads oopsie... I bet she wont even get a chance to wear them all lol. Thanks for the tips fay, hope my hand sewing is ok hehe. Love the new headbands u made.. the top 1s gorgeous hehe xx


----------



## xSophieBx

I bought aload of random pink 1s, random purple 1s, random white 1s, some pink hearts i think.. some butterflys, some turqoise flowers... I cant remember wot else! Got some glue, & I ordered some white, lilac, 2 diff shades of pink elastic xx


----------



## veganmum2be

veganmum2be said:


> ^jessmum2be, where did you get that dinosaur jacket? its so cute!
> 
> xx

jessmum2be...just thought i'd quote this incase you missed it!
if you could tell me i'd really appriciate it as i'd love to buy it, i'm going with a dinosaur theme and love anything with dinosaurs on it for him!!
:flower: :)


----------



## aiimee12345

omg fay therelovely!! i love them flowers... i dont think i ordered any of them .. i oreder flowers but they didnt look like that i dont think :( 

n where did u get the diff coloured elastic i could only see white n black lol.. x


----------



## FayDanielle

Pink elastic here :) 5m for £2.90!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390196331393&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Purple elastic here- 10 metres for £1.70! bargain!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220588096018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The white elastic with the white lace edging I had imported from Turkey!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :) .... x


----------



## rainbows_x

I think I might have to buy some once I get some money in OH's paypal...

FayDanielle your hairbands are so pretty :cloud9:


----------



## FayDanielle

and I found these for you too :)
I messaged the seller and asked if I could have a mixed pack rather than 10 of the same colour and they agreed and asked exactly what 10 colours I wanted :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-SATIN-R...booking_Ribbons_Fibres_EH&hash=item3a5b4a2a3f
x


----------



## FayDanielle

rainbows_x said:


> I think I might have to buy some once I get some money in OH's paypal...
> 
> FayDanielle your hairbands are so pretty :cloud9:

Thank you :D
Theyre deff worth buying and making yourself, Ive made roughly around 25 and spent around £30 on supplies.
if I was to have bought them individually, Id have spent a whole lot more and I still have the supplies to make around 100 more?! xx


----------



## FayDanielle

When ive been a member on here for 3 months, I may start selling them to ladies on here :)
good way to make a little extra money...and waste some time!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe thanks fay n good idea bout the selling... u shud there good :)

xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i love them flowers!! there sooooooo cute :)

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Fay if you sold I would definitley buy them from you, saves me trying to make them and probably messing up :rofl:


----------



## FayDanielle

rainbows_x said:


> Fay if you sold I would definitley buy them from you, saves me trying to make them and probably messing up :rofl:

awwh hun, maybe buy one set of elastic and a mixed set, and give it a try first, build your confidence up!
Practice makes perfect eh?!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah I might do, I just have such a low attention span at the moment :haha:
But I think I will try, thanks for all the links xx


----------



## FayDanielle

If you are interested in buying some girls....I have a girl on facebook who sells them for £1.50 each plus 80p postage and 10p extra postage any additional ones bought.

Ive bought a few off there...Ill quote the photos of the ones Ive bought off her...and tell you which ones are hers.
I would reccomend doing your own if you feel comfortable though, as £2.30 for one(including delivery) you can buy a pack of 50 mixed items!!


----------



## FayDanielle

FayDanielle said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/2yl7j4i.jpg


Okay. 3,4,6 and 7 are hers x


----------



## xSophieBx

U could of made them ones urself fay! I cant wait to get my supplies to make my own, just worried bout the sewing! Once I get the hang of it thou she'll have a headband to go with every outfit hehehe. Im worried that their gonna irratate the skin or be tite thou.. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

xSophieBx said:


> U could of made them ones urself fay! I cant wait to get my supplies to make my own, just worried bout the sewing! Once I get the hang of it thou she'll have a headband to go with every outfit hehehe. Im worried that their gonna irratate the skin or be tite thou.. xx

Hun the elastic is very soft, I highly doubt it will irritate her skin.
I actually made one..for me to put round my head whilst putting my makeup on, and it didnt mark my skin...that was a baba sized one, so you should have no problems with it marking her skin either :)

Hope thats eased your worries a little xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Ah yeh that makes me feel happier :) Ive got really sensitive skin so Im worried shes gonna end up with it. Ive spent so much on supplies I cant stop buying bits lol.. If i suck at it im gonna have to send u all my supplies hehehe xx


----------



## pansylove

FayDanielle said:


> Ohhhh I'd go out of my mind!! I was quite lucky, I didnt have my first scan till 15+3, then second at 20+1...so didnt wait as long between my 2 scans! xx

that's so lucky! i had one at 9w, one at 13w and now next one at 22w :'( can i just point out that's 9 WEEKS TO WAIT IN BETWEEN?!! haha! only 4 weeks and a few days to wait now!! (but then that's a whole month?!) going out of my mind, i want to make these pretty head bands but i can't if it's a boy! haha :)


----------



## xSophieBx

It will go quickly  Lets hope bubba dont have his/her legs crossed or u'll be waiting til the end! hehe. I had one at 12w and then had to wait til 20w so I had a 8 week too.. I was lucky and got 1 at 29w cos I changed hosp & they wanted to scan me & then 1 at 37w to confirm shes def a girl.. cos I didnt wanna buy much pink after the 20w 1 cos he said shes "90% a girl" and they can only tell u 95% so I thought he couldnt of been totally sure if he didnt tell me 95%!! lol. But as soon as I had the 29w 1 she told me not to tell her and she'll tell me and she went "ur having a little girl" straight away no questioning it so thats wen I went mad with pink hehe xx


----------



## MissMamma

Argh! I had first one at 11+1 and my next one isn't until 20th July when i'll be 23wks!!! Due to my stupid dad booking a holiday over my original scan date! I'm am going out of my mind, i just want to see baba again...not as much as OH is tho!lol Bless him.


----------



## FayDanielle

You may wait ages ladies...but it is SO worth it :)

and think the longer you wait for your 2nd scan...the closer you are to meeting your real baba :D x


----------



## xSophieBx

I bought 4 lots of them sock booties off ebay ;) woo, Im gonna have lots of stuff coming tomoz or wednesday.. I ordered loads of toiletries stuff off sainsburys whilst its all half price, loads of headband stuff, and the lil sock booties yay xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Ohhhh share your sock booties!! x


----------



## xSophieBx

Their only pink and white 1s... dont they do any colourful ones newhere!? xx


----------



## vinteenage

Girls, I'm 19w and have *never* had a scan, stop your complaining. =P My first one is this Thursday.


----------



## xSophieBx

Fay - Was it u that posted the hello kitty romper and said u loved it? I found these:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624109055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry if that wasnt u! Also when did u buy that romper with the yellow bow on it with the matching hat from asda? I never saw that in my one..I want it! xx


----------



## FayDanielle

xSophieBx said:


> Fay - Was it u that posted the hello kitty romper and said u loved it? I found these:
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624109055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Sorry if that wasnt u! Also when did u buy that romper with the yellow bow on it with the matching hat from asda? I never saw that in my one..I want it! xx

If you mean this one I have, then yeah! Its one of my favourite things Ive got so far lol!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._403135438411_516963411_4545527_4093823_n.jpg
Love the little booties, but refuse to pay postage!! Ill just bombard the boutiques and tell them they HAVE to get hello kitty ones in! haha

The romper with yellow bow was bought roughly 4 weeks ago.
xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Sophie, do you have a boyes near you?!
I found some really cute boxed bootie/socks the other day for 69p :D

Maybe worth giving it a try? xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

I have both of these and they were £1 EACH!!!!!
Ebay is a rip-off at times!!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Socks-W...ViewItem&pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item35aa36120d


----------



## xSophieBx

Ive never heard of that shop.. will look it up! Do they do colourful ones? All I find is just pink or white ones. Aww them hello kitty socks will look so cute with the romper thou.. BUY THEM!!
Ah doubt i'll be able to find it now then.. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

and these.... £2 I bought mine for. Omg!!!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Baby-Gi...ViewItem&pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item48381c0b1d


----------



## xSophieBx

FayDanielle said:


> I have both of these and they were £1 EACH!!!!!
> Ebay is a rip-off at times!!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Socks-W...ViewItem&pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item35aa36120d

Buy loads and sell them urself on ebay if u can make profit then ;) xx


----------



## FayDanielle

xSophieBx said:


> Ive never heard of that shop.. will look it up! Do they do colourful ones? All I find is just pink or white ones. Aww them hello kitty socks will look so cute with the romper thou.. BUY THEM!!
> Ah doubt i'll be able to find it now then.. xx

Ill check my asda next time im in and see if theyre still available.
Have you checked online?
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh I had a quick look earlier, cos i was gonna send my mum the link cos shes up at my dads in leicester and they got a huge asda up there, but they havent got it on the website :(. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Hmm thats poop!
Have you tried ebay?!
Not sure what you would have to search?!
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Doubt it would be on ebay.. I'll just leave it if I cant find it.. I love the lil rompers.. soo good for summer babies xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i had a 4d scan today... not really bought it for her.. but 4 me & suppose when shes older :D

my little smiler :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 045.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FayDanielle

aww thats a fantastic photo :) xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg that pic is amazing. definitely one of the most clear ones ive seen. aww she looks so cute!!


----------



## aiimee12345

iv seen that romper n hat set in asda// i think they stil had it last time i went :)

x


----------



## xSophieBx

AWWWWW that is so cute! Im gutted looking at every1s 4d pics.. wish I'd had 1 now xx


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :)... her nose looks huge!!! lol
but the man said its cus its all sqaushed cus they bigger they get the run out of room so her nose is about squashed lol!

shes meant to weigh 4lb 2 now... i wil see wednesday cus got a growth scan at the hospital... :)

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh babies usually have squished noses when they come out too! Aw lil baby.. Im scared im having a biiig baby cos she weighed 7lb at my 37 week scan apparently! Great.. lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol :) 
n ooo i hope shes not really big for you!!

my friend had her scan they said her baby was small she was 9lb something born lol!

x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeh they say take wot they say with a pinch of salt cos they can be out by like 1 or 2 pound.. either way! lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i no yh!! ... i got MW tomorow :S 

n i got to put this pik up... she got her dads smirk.. poor girl!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture 038.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww their such lovely photos thou, u must be well chuffed! Whos nose has she got then? ;) hehe. Ive got midwife tomoz too.. Cant wait to find out wots going on.. Im gonna beg her for a sweep & early induction if i go over cos I just wanna meet my girl now! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i dont blame ya!! ... i bet ur gettin fed up now...

n lol i havent got a clue!!! i think her chin looks like mine.. but im not good with sayin who people look like lol! but my nose defo isnt that big nor is her dads lol! ... the man said its like pressed against something like when u press ur face against the window... so we wil see if its stil that big when she comes out lol

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol aw bless her, I doubt it will be, and if it is it wont stay squished.. my baby cousin came out with a squashed face and nose and then went normal. 

Yeh im fed up now! Our headband supplies should come tomoz yaaay! That can keep me occupied til she decides to make an appearance hehe xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw Aimee I'm soo jelous I always wanted one hehe, lovely pics :flower:


----------



## aiimee12345

thanks laura :D

n i no i hope they do sophie!! :) ... im not gonna leave the house when i get them.. il be too busy haha!! if they come tomorow... il try make one n put a pik up on the night :D hehe xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeeh I will too if i get my elastic tomoz too! I kinda gone abit mad with buying the things to put on them.. Nevermind! lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol the things too put on them r really nice tho arent they!! i love the strawberries n bows :) ... i got some bright coloured bows :) ... i hope they come tomorow :D 
but i always order the stuff to my nans cus im not normally in... so i might not be able to get it tomorow anyway :(

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh I cant actually even remember wot Ive ordered now.. probs got enough to make 500 headbands lol. I love butterflys.. Think ive bought quite a few of them hehe. U will have to go 2 ur nans and get them asap! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i no.. MW coming to mine tomorow.. between 9 n 12 she said! so if my nan rings n says the stuff has come... after the MW goes im gonna go get it i think lol!!
cus woe be able to get it all week if i dont... cus got monitoring & growthscan & consultant wednesday!!

xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

How come u got all that, whats up with bubs? I got midwife at half 3.. I have to go 2 the doctors 2 c my midwife! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i used to go to the doctors to see her... which i dont mind as its a minute walk from my house n id rather go there really... except the seats are a bit hard lol! 
but last time she said she would come here again so i dunno :S

wel when my MW measured me last time (2weeks ago) i was measurin 23weeks.. so had to have a growth scan n they said shes not too small.. but wasnt as heavy as she was meant to be... so when i had my scan i had to go see someone so they could see what needed to be done.. they booked me for another scan n consultant appointment but they also want me to be monitored twice a week!!! ... its the place u have to go in the hospital when baby hasnt kicked as much as usual! ... last week i only went once cus she was kicking loads n i didnt see the point in all that waiting lol!
they check her heartbeat & see if ur having contractions aswell lol!

essay!! haha

xxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Well judging from ur 4d scan she sounds like shes growing on target now doesnt she? But that is a huge difference in measurements! Im usually 2cm behind yet babies growing just above average according to the scan I had when I was query breech, everyone carries differently.. + they say with girls u carry all round.. boys is the football bump! Least its better for u 2 get checked regularly so u know babies fine :) xx


----------



## aiimee12345

wel it hasnt been 2weeks till thursday since my last scan i think it was the thursday or the wednesday nshe was 3lb 4 apparently... now shes like 4lb 2!! lol it hasnt even been 2weeks! n on my growth chart thats just above the bottom line... n before she was below the bottom line :) ... xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Well thats good.. maybe shes had a late growth spurt? 3lb 4 doesnt sound too small to me neway.. I had a scan at nrli 30weeks and they put mine at a estimate of 3lb and said that was a tiny bit above average! Im sure shes fine :) She'll just be a nice size baby! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i didnt think it sounded small either!! im only little so id be worried if she was massive lol!

my nans smaller then me.. she had my auntie she was the smallest at 5lb something n then them in between lol n my uncle was her heaviest he was 10lb! x


----------



## xSophieBx

wow a 10lber! Noone knows how big their babies gonna be.. but they do say nature wont give u a baby u can't give birth too. I still think thats rubbish thou as some ppl still have trouble! I read that eating too much sugary stuff makes the baby big.. Im gonnna have a 10lber then the amount of sugary stuff Ive had this pregnancy lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

me too!! haha... my craving is love hearts!! i have bout 20packs a week... then my wee smells really sugary! (TMI) lol! 

n i no yh 10lb lol! .... its like this girl by me jus had her baby... her bump was hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee n her baby was only 5lb 10 full term! x


----------



## xSophieBx

OMG how funny - lovehearts is wot i'd been craving and eating for weeks! Havent had them in a couple of weeks thou cos I had that horrible acid burning in my throat which I thought was caused by them lol.

Wow how tiny! She must of been mostly fluid then baby then! My bump isnt that big but could mean I could still have a 10lber then lol. xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol :)
i get reallyyy badheartburn on a night n makes me feel sick :( :( :(

n yh must have been cus she was huge lol!

i dont think im that big... but people keep sayin i am.. i think its cus im small so my bump looks too big like its takin me over lol! but some people say im small.. my MW thinks i am :S x


----------



## xSophieBx

Ur bump must be small if u was measuring that far behind! Tbh my bumps only popped out on this last stretch.. I kept getting ppl saying how i hardly showed before but I think thats cos ive put weight on my bum and legs instead of my bump lol. 

Ive just realised we've totally highjacked the "photos of what uv bought" thread with a random conversation bout bumps and baby weights hehehe xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh & yeh lay off the lovehearts, my heartburns stopped since I have lol xx


----------



## aimee_1691

FayDanielle said:


> and these.... £2 I bought mine for. Omg!!!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Baby-Gi...ViewItem&pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item48381c0b1d

where did u buy ures form? x


----------



## FayDanielle

aimee_1691 said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> and these.... £2 I bought mine for. Omg!!!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Baby-Gi...ViewItem&pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item48381c0b1d
> 
> where did u buy ures form? xClick to expand...

a baby boutique called Little Angels in hull!

Its literally 4 doors down from my work! x


----------



## vintage

Aimee, Kayleigh, Donna, Ellie anybody else who knows me,
i've had a read of the thread & i'm glad everyones doing so well

Lot xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol sophie.. my mom had some nik nak crisps last night... i had like 2 n havent stopped having heartburn since :(

i feel sick!! 

my MW came i got protein & blood in my wee... i got to send my wee to the hospital & have another blood test tomorow to see if my iron level has gone up

what does protein mean? she said somethin bout my kidneys cus iv been having back pain

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Drink milk, it helps seriously! 

Um im not 100%, I think they worry bout the protein cos it can be an early sign of pre eclampsia.. but I got told I had something like that in my wee weeks ago and they sent it off & i never herd nething so just see. Have u got a dull ache on one side on ur lower back? thats normally a sign of kidney infection - trust me ive had 2 and u know about it when u have 1 of them its awful! Hope ur iron levels have gone up.. Im guessing they'll just give u iron tablets then? Avoid too much caffine(tea, cola, chocolate etc) aswell if u have low iron levels cos it stops u from absorbing the iron when u eat. xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i had protein too, it's just a sign that something might be not quite right, could just be a UTI, could be you just haven't drunk enough and really de-hydrated, could be a sign of pre-eclampsia.. 
basically what sophie said - oh and deffo avoid caffiene, as it can make all those things a bit worse.. but if you keep your water levels up - it'll help flush out your system!! 
so if it's anything to do with your kidneys it'll REALLY help.. and if it's preeclampsia, it'll help with other symptoms you might start to get - don't panic yourself - mine came back and was nothing to worry about, probably just not drinking enough..
xxxxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

thanks girls :) 
i dont think she worryin bout pre-eclampsia cus my bp is like 90/50

but she asked if i had stinging when i wee.. i havea few times but not all the time.. only like 3times in the last month :S... 

im jus worryin cus last time i had protein n wee the next day my waters broke n i started bleeding i was only 14weeks then tho... 

but i wil jus see what the results say when they come back :)

n im already on iron medicine.. so she said my iron levels prob have gone back up already but i dont think they have i feel worse on the medicine lol!

xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

tell her that.. 

by the sounds of it, she might think it could be a UTI.. 
you get a kinda stinging with your wee with that, and sometimes once you've been to the loo, you feel like you still need to go.. really common in pregnancy, and easily sorted but obviously they have to just make sure it's that, they don't wanna give out anti-biotics for no reason.. 

ohh and if you go for a wee, and still need to go, it could just be bubs putting pressure on your bladder, but mention it to her if you get it..
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh it does sound like she thinks its probs a UTI if she mentioned ur kidneys.. Best thing for that then is drink plenty of water.. like looooooooads to flush it out ur system, fresh orange juice is meant to be good too I got told wen I had mine, but the doctor was a substitute one and abit loopy..so dont know how true that is! Hopefully ur results and iron levels come back fine :) xx


----------



## aiimee12345

sometimes i feel like i need a wee... but then when i get there i dont :S ... or is that just baby?x


----------



## aiimee12345

thanks soph! 
as if u only have a week left!!
u best get making headbands lol! :D 

x


----------



## xSophieBx

Hard to tell cos thats a sign of UTI but I get that too. Sometimes I have a wee and then I feel like I need another 1 straight after even thou I dont.. xx


----------



## xSophieBx

I know tell me bout it, i just thought that! I need to get making.. Wanna make a really perfect one for when my sis does her 1st photo shoot of her. xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'd say mention it to your midwife.. cause it could be either - i get it cause of pressure from bubs, but depends how she's laying - but it could be a sign as well, and i'm sure your midwife won't just act on that, she'll put it together with the results :) 

ahhh sophiee.. not sure about orange juice? 
but i know 100% cranberry juice and water are the best.. especially water.. cause it just flushes it out - sometimes, the water means you don't need antibiotics :) oh and in this weather it's even better, cause you can have it REALLY REALLY cold and it's refreshing!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

oo :) ... i got like a thing from mothercare for a photo shoot.. i can have one now of her as a bump.. one when shes say2months then one when shes like 6 i only paid £25 n i get a big pik free... then pay for the others i want :)

i was meant to go like 4weeksago.. but wanted my bump to be bigger n havent re-booked since lol! 

o n last time i was 31weeks when i sawMW n was measuring 23weeks... now im 33 n measuring 25 :S lol!
but shes only a little bit small on her growth scan like just below my line on my chart so i dunno why im measurin small.. i dont understand it lol

x


----------



## aiimee12345

think im going to get some nice cold water :) ... i want to take my gaviscon medicine.. but its horrible really thick n jus makes me feel more sick :(
ewww heartburn is horrible... :( 

x


----------



## xSophieBx

allier276 said:


> i'd say mention it to your midwife.. cause it could be either - i get it cause of pressure from bubs, but depends how she's laying - but it could be a sign as well, and i'm sure your midwife won't just act on that, she'll put it together with the results :)
> 
> ahhh sophiee.. not sure about orange juice?
> but i know 100% cranberry juice and water are the best.. especially water.. cause it just flushes it out - sometimes, the water means you don't need antibiotics :) oh and in this weather it's even better, cause you can have it REALLY REALLY cold and it's refreshing!!
> xxxxxxx

Yeh cranberry juice ive heard of too. Well this loopy doctor told my mum shes gotta squeeze the oranges herself and give it 2 me lol! & also I got told NOT to drink cold water when I had my kidney infection I had to drink room temperature ugh! But yeh apparently the water flushing out the system is more effective then antibiotics neway xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Ah my sis is a professional photographer so I get my pics free luckily.. I'll be making her take pics all time lol. 

Hmm thats quite a big difference, u just might be carrying different & could be all baby and less fluid.. U got a scan this week thou neway havent u? so they'll check all of that then, i wouldnt worry until then.

Ew gaviscon..I just drink milk it really does help my heartburn.. stops the burning in my throat xx


----------



## aiimee12345

iv got one tomorow :) ... wel when she was leing across i was measuring just 2weeks behind... but since she been head down its been like loads of weeks behind :S... all she said at my growth scan last time was that she thought my MW needed a new tape measure lol!

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sophie - ahhh that doctor sounds like she's off her trolley!! hahaha, did your mum squeeze these oranges herself? lool.. better not have had any help from a blenderrr :winkwink: i just don't like cranberry juice that much - so just stick to the good old waterr :) mmmmm.. room temperature? why should temperature make a difference? :wacko: 

aimee - you poor thing, sounds like you're having bit of a horrid time - you might just have a slightly smaller baby - there's nothing wrong with that, might make life alot easier when you get to 40 weeks, and she's a lovely 6 lbs 10 or something and we're all moaning about our 8/9 lbs babies! hehe.. or maybe your midwife is measuring from the wrong place? :haha: it's sposed to be from the top of your bump to the top of your pubic bone... maybe she's just doing the bump? or maybe she's just really curled up into a ball :) they can't really tell the weight that well by measuring you tbh.. 
and ahhh i can't have gaviscon, makes me feel like my throat is freezing on it's way down haha.. 

and i saw the pictures in mothercare too.. i'm deffinatly gunna get some done - boots now do them too.. it's like pixifoto or somethingg? :) and you get one big one free with the shoot and just pay for what other ones you want :) and most mothercares are even starting to do it in a sperate room :)


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh she was a stand in doctor lol really old & rubbish! so obviously squeezing ur oranges was the old fashioned way of doing things lol & no my mum didnt I just stuck to my lovely room temperature water lol. I dont know y.. cos it can freeze ur kidneys otherwise? ha, ur not meant to drink cold water when u got a sore throat either cos it dont help so not sure really. 

Thats true, bet the midwife isnt measuring u properly aimee.. Specially as ur sonographer said she needs a new tape measure lol. 

I cant wait to get pictures done of baby :) Im gonna have to put a diff headband on her each time lol. I want a canvas done too! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha :) mm sounds it.. ahh she needs to go back to doctor school!! pfftt! WE HAVE BLENDERS NOW DAYSS!!! WE DONT SQUEEZE OUROWN ORANGES!! silly doctor!! 

oww.. i know why you shouldn't for sore throats, because it could cause the throat to swell more, making breathing more difficult.. hehe.. :) but tbh, i think the temperature of water is gunna affect you, then maybe you should be in hospital anywayss hehe.. 

ohh when you have your bub, as a "thank you for being such a crappy midwife" present, you could get her a new tape measuree!! :haha:

ohh, and yeahh... i want a canvas too sophiee :) i think they're lovely.. 
i want a picture of me, her, OH and my mum on canvas for my room :) hehe.. 
xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

alex are you high? :rofl:
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

My headbands that I made tooday:

https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3631/dscn0029y.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

They are so cute!!
omgg i'm in love
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Aw thankyou :) Got frustrated with the glue cos its so rubbish but got there in the end! hehe xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oo what glue did you use?
i wish you could buy them like that!!
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Some multi purpose non toxic 1.. I sewed the headband 1st.. Ive actually got good at sewing now lol. xx


----------



## EmandBub

i'm awful with all those textile things :blush:
but they are gorgeous hon
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Im awful too... but I managed it! & thankyou.. Im well chuffed hehe :D xx


----------



## FayDanielle

awww well done hun :D
The glue takes absolutely ages to dry doesnt it!!

Easier than you thought?
xx


----------



## EmandBub

bet you can't wait for her to wear them!!
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeh fay its rubbish It just dont stick either.. do u find that? Hopefully their ok when their stretched or i'll be reglueing haha.. I dont like hardly ne of the mixed packets I bought, think i'll buy single things I like next time.. I might buy a diff glue too. But yeh I gave up with the 1st 1 and had a strop, then I came back to it and managed to get the hang of it hehe. 
And yep Em I cant wait to put them on her now she better hurry up! xx


----------



## EmandBub

only 6 days until d-day hon
hope she makes her appearance
getting any signs yet?
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Well ive had cramps and pains down below for the last couple of days & thats about it really! I had midwife yesterday and she said she can only feel a tiny bit of the babies head so shes nrli fully engaged.. But nothing other then that! Im getting a membrane sweep on my due date thou so hopefully that will kick something off! xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww :dust: 
hope something happens soon hon
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Thankyou :) xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

The glue didnt stick me me instantly either, I had about 20 little headbands all lined up on my windowsill for a day...then they bloody glued!! lol xx


----------



## FayDanielle

will have to update this!!
Bought her a hello kitty tracksuit thing from h&m
and a leopard print fur coat for winter....YUM YUM YUM!! I LOVE ITT! lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

Wot a mission.. It took me ages even getting the glue to open & come out! lol. But im pleased with them now :D Thankyou for telling me how 2 do it xx


----------



## xSophieBx

FayDanielle said:


> will have to update this!!
> Bought her a hello kitty tracksuit thing from h&m
> and a leopard print fur coat for winter....YUM YUM YUM!! I LOVE ITT! lol x

Aw sounds CUTE! Marks and sparks have hello kitty stuff too if ur into all that.. U should of bought them sock booties! I love snoopy & I cant find no pink snoopy stuff :( 
Fur coat sounds gorgeous cant wait to see pic.. Think I will need to get my little missy a fur coat so she can match me in the winter hehe xx


----------



## FayDanielle

xSophieBx said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> will have to update this!!
> Bought her a hello kitty tracksuit thing from h&m
> and a leopard print fur coat for winter....YUM YUM YUM!! I LOVE ITT! lol x
> 
> Aw sounds CUTE! Marks and sparks have hello kitty stuff too if ur into all that.. U should of bought them sock booties! I love snoopy & I cant find no pink snoopy stuff :(
> Fur coat sounds gorgeous cant wait to see pic.. Think I will need to get my little missy a fur coat so she can match me in the winter hehe xxClick to expand...

I bought some little hello kitty socks and booties :cloud9: 

Fur coat is GORGEOUS!!! I tried it on the doll ive had since being a little girl :D Shes a black skinned doll, and shes beautiful :D Ill put her in it again later and take a pic haha x


----------



## vintage

i hope aimee (aiimee12345) still calls her bubs Mia now :winkwink: :rofl:

https://i45.tinypic.com/2lcv4e8.jpg

:flower:


----------



## EmandBub

you got them!! :rofl:
they're so cute!
xxx


----------



## vintage

i had to! :blush:

thought they were right cute x


----------



## EmandBub

they really are :hugs:
loverly
i'm sure Aimz'll love them
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10735.jpg
Cute litle leggings her granny bought for her :cloud9:

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10737.jpg
Little cardigan :)


----------



## vintage

they're lovely Donna :kiss: x


----------



## vinteenage

Here's some of things, there's a couple more things for Finn at my house that I haven't taken shots of yet!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture019-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture006-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture010-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture018-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture011-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture012-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture013-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture014-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture015-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture016-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture017-1.jpg


----------



## Jadelm

I really love that squirrely one! x


----------



## vintage

they're all beautiful x


----------



## EmandBub

i love the name Finn btw :-D
& all the clothes are loverly!
donna i'm loving the little leggings! 
xxxx


----------



## vinteenage

Thank you girlies. =] I like some of the other things we got a couple of days ago even more, I need to get pictures taken!

His full name will be Phineas, and he'll go by Finn.


----------



## EmandBub

i love that! :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Thank you! It gets a lot of mixed feelings in the US because there's a kid's cartoon called "Phineas and Ferb". That's not where I got the name though! Haha. I fell in love with it from the novel, "A Separate Peace"


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish I could show off what I have so far, but OH has my camera...STILL!


----------



## EmandBub

yeah we have that program here!
my brother loves it 
i love that name
i was thinking of Finn before i found out babe was a girlie!
xx


----------



## divershona

there are alot more bits that ive got for bubs so far that people have given me etc but these are my faves :)
 



Attached Files:







PICT0241.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 14









PICT0228.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 20









PICT0232.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 25









baby bits 005.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 23









PICT0236.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## EmandBub

divershona i love the daddy's juice one and the little shoes!!
xxx


----------



## pansylove

oh my gosh, i'm going to put up SO many piccies on monday night!!!!! SO many! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Phineas is cute! My and and uncle were going to name their son that, but he came out looking more like a Braden


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> divershona i love the daddy's juice one and the little shoes!!
> xxx

my dad actually liked that one but they didnt have one saying granddads juice so he's making do with it how it is ... he keeps wanting to add grand infront of it in permanent parker and i told him no !!! keeps threatening to get the marker pen out !

im scared to go away anywhere incase he has written on it eeeeek but hey not much i can do really is there? :shrug:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you could always get him to buy one more and do it :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Lovely stuff girlies :) Ive stopped the buying til shes here now hehe xx


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: you could always get him to buy one more and do it :winkwink:
> xxxx


yeah, we got them at the scottish baby show though so i don't know where we would get another one, i'll tell him if he wants to do it he can find them and buy one online hahaha


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: sounds like a plan to me!
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

not the actual pics, I got them off the website, but heres what I bought Summer a few days ago :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats so cute sasha.


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww they are so cute! Loving the lil dress :D xx


----------



## xSophieBx

I really need to stop buying her stuff.. Just ordered her a lil humphreys outfit & this pink slumber bear.. it plays womb noises when they wake up to settle them back down.. I hope it works :haha: xx


----------



## Sarah10

These are what i bought Jayden on wednesday..

https://as7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/2516039219966M?$full$ mickey mouse dungarees

https://as7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/2516022227412M?$full$ matching mickey mouse cardigan.

I could live in the disney shop lol


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww they are so cute. I need to go disney shop... Will have to wait til shes here now! xx


----------



## xprincessx

i bought him two more rattles today but they are 3 months+ so will go in his xmas stocking lol x


----------



## Sarah10

They had abit of a sale on, i love it in there everything is so bright and colourful :D


----------



## xSophieBx

oOoOo I will definately go there soon.. she better get a move on! I wanna get her a minnie mouse teddy hehe xx


----------



## FayDanielle

One of my fave items Ive bought :D
Love ittt!
Leopard print fur coat!
https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3932/furcoat.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xSophieBx

Thats gorgeous, love it :D xx


----------



## FayDanielle

I bought it off a woman on here!
BNWT £23 the tag says!
I got it for £5 :D
x


----------



## xSophieBx

WoW total bargain! Its gorgeous.. shes gonna look like a rite cutie xx


----------



## bbyno1

id buy lots of stuff from people online if only i new how to use paypal lol x


----------



## FayDanielle

bbyno1 said:


> id buy lots of stuff from people online if only i new how to use paypal lol x

If you need any help on how to use it hun, ill help if you want.
Its really simple once you have the hang of it x


----------



## vintage

Fay that coat is beautiful!! xx


----------



## bbyno1

FayDanielle said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> id buy lots of stuff from people online if only i new how to use paypal lol x
> 
> If you need any help on how to use it hun, ill help if you want.
> Its really simple once you have the hang of it xClick to expand...

aww thank you so much..il probly take your offer up on that some time this week coz i want so many things that involve paypal but i dunno whats a con and whats not lol x


----------



## FayDanielle

vintage said:


> Fay that coat is beautiful!! xx

Thank you :D
I absolutely love it!

I know it wont be to some peoples taste, but I dont care!!
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

bbyno1 said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> id buy lots of stuff from people online if only i new how to use paypal lol x
> 
> If you need any help on how to use it hun, ill help if you want.
> Its really simple once you have the hang of it xClick to expand...
> 
> aww thank you so much..il probly take your offer up on that some time this week coz i want so many things that involve paypal but i dunno whats a con and whats not lol xClick to expand...

Okay hun, im almost always online anyway, so whenever you want help, just send me a message and Ill talk you through it :)
xx


----------



## vinteenage

Here's some little things we got right we found out he is a he!

Little lamb outfit, the pants have feet with lambs!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture023.jpg

Close up of onesie, "Hello Little Lamb".
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture024.jpg

Long sleeved onesie, I love the pattern and colors on this.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture022.jpg

Long sleeved a footed one pieces/sleepers. Sail boats, grey stripes, and dots!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture021.jpg

Elephant sleeper.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture020.jpg

White pants, and brown/white striped pants!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Baby%20Items/Picture025.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

love the lamb outfit! so cute.


----------



## AriannasMama

I just got my camera back and have loads of stuff, will upload everything in a minute.

warning - i have an overload of pink


----------



## AriannasMama

Alright, here's what I've got so far....the lighting in my house makes everything look like it has a yellow tint to it, so bare with me.

first picture is a blanket that used to be mine, now its for her :)
second is a blanket I got before I knew if she was a boy/girl, its plain white and says "thank heaven for little babies"
third is a cute little outfit, onesie says "i love daddy"
fourth and fifth are just some sleepers
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2498.JPG
File size: 335 KB
Views: 6









DSCN2499.JPG
File size: 211.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCN2500.JPG
File size: 250.7 KB
Views: 5









DSCN2501.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









DSCN2502.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AriannasMama

more stuff...

first pic is a cute sweat suit
second another sleeper
third some onesies
fourth is an outfit i am in love with, and will be her coming home outfit if her NB size doesnt fit
fifth are some comfy pants, but i took a pic of the back for the butt ruffles 
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2503.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









DSCN2504.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCN2505.JPG
File size: 257.7 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2506.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2507.JPG
File size: 232.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AriannasMama

and more.....that limit of 5 pics is annoying, lol.

first pic is more onesies
second pic is a onesie that says "whats not to love"
third is a cute onesie with a little skirt attatched, this one and the second pic are from a fried
fourth are some headbands and booties
and the last is her NB size coming home outfit


:)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2508.JPG
File size: 277.3 KB
Views: 1









DSCN2510.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









DSCN2511.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2512.JPG
File size: 295 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2513.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Here is some bits i got cheap at asda yesterday :D
Was meant to be £25, got it for £12.50 as they are no longer selling it 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Cotset.jpg

£2.50 reduced from £5 in the george 1/2 price sale
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Pigletcoat.jpg

£1.50 for 3 reduced for £3 in the 1/2 price sale :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/bibs.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

i got them bibs:D

thought id post a pic of my lovely swing i just set up a few days ago x
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/20/swing.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xSophieBx

Omg I love the swing :D.. Ive just got a vibrating bouncer xx


----------



## bbyno1

thats the 1 i was saying my mum got me lol
i got no bouncer tho:( some babies prefer 1 or the other so if she doesnt like the swing too much il get a bouncer too lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

A swings better then a bouncer neway! their pretty much the same... Love ur 1 thou.. I want it! lol xx


----------



## MadamRose

Where was the swing from was it expensive if you dont mine me asking as i want something similar for Chloe


----------



## bbyno1

babies r us..
they usually only display the blue one tho so ask for the pink one..its in their catalog:)
it was 65 coz i got home delivary but if you get it from the shop it should be 60..look on the website because i did get mine a few weeks back now it might have changed x


----------



## AriannasMama

Got her some slippers and a hat today, all for $10 :-D
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2517.jpg
File size: 269.7 KB
Views: 10









DSCN2518.jpg
File size: 241.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KiansMummy

They r Well cute xx


----------



## FayDanielle

OMG they are SO cute!!
Is there anywhere I can buy some offline?
xx


----------



## AyaChan

awww i really want those booties :D


----------



## pansylove

mrs.stokes said:


> Got her some slippers and a hat today, all for $10 :-D

awwww those boots are amazing, where can i find them?!


----------



## MadamRose

Here is what i got today
Mobile to go with the cot set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Mobile.jpg

Cardy
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Cardy-1.jpg

And these were a bargin and 50p for the lot from a school fair and all in good condition :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Selectionoftoys.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

aww love the cardy and what a good bargain :) im never good with gettin things like that xx


----------



## veganmum2be

omg all them toys for 50p? or you mean 50p each?:lol:xx


----------



## AriannasMama

FayDanielle said:


> OMG they are SO cute!!
> Is there anywhere I can buy some offline?
> xx

I got them at Carters, but they dont ship internationally :(


----------



## AriannasMama

pansylove said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Got her some slippers and a hat today, all for $10 :-D
> 
> awwww those boots are amazing, where can i find them?!Click to expand...

Carters...they only have stores in American and Canada tho


----------



## AriannasMama

Got pictures of a few more things, the little coat hanger I found on clearance for 3 dollars! I just hung some of her bigger hoodies on it cause it looks cute :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2519.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11









DSCN2520.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MadamRose

veganmum2be said:


> omg all them toys for 50p? or you mean 50p each?:lol:xx

No i mean 50p for the lot :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

oh wow :shock: :D


----------



## newmommy23

mrs.stokes said:


> Got her some slippers and a hat today, all for $10 :-D

the boots...i need them


----------



## MadamRose

I need some nice boot type things for Chloe, but all the ones are see are really expensive for nothing at all special


----------



## Sarah10

https://i.ebayimg.com/01/!B)Mm9EQB2k~$(KGrHqQOKnEEvyFryCfnBMMei(NHF!~~_12.JPG

i just won these for 99p, new with tags on ebay


----------



## KiansMummy

Sarah10 said:


> https://i.ebayimg.com/01/!B)Mm9EQB2k~$(KGrHqQOKnEEvyFryCfnBMMei(NHF!~~_12.JPG
> 
> i just won these for 99p, new with tags on ebay

they are well cute xx


----------



## Sarah10

Thanks :) i love Ebay but it's addictive! x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes ebay is very addictive. I can't find a nice bouncer anyway :cry:


----------



## pansylove

yay finally got my camera connected :) here are my fave things i've got so far:


(more to come but i have to resize them which takes ages.. i'll put the rest up later tonight :) )
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 20









2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13









3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13









4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 16









5.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## FayDanielle

Love the last little cardi!
Is it me, or does blondie look like Cheryl Cole there?! Lol xx


----------



## pansylove

thanks! my mum knitted the chequed cardy :) quite chuffed with it.
cheryl cole?! i think that's just you ;) hehe, i can't see it!


----------



## veganmum2be

pansy love, good taste in baby clothes ;) :D
:lol:
i have the little h&m panda trousers too :D 
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

i like how you got quite a wide range of stuff:D
my clothes all kinda look the same lol x


----------



## Audball2108

Sarah10, those shoes are adorable! :D


----------



## pansylove

bbyno1 said:


> i like how you got quite a wide range of stuff:D
> my clothes all kinda look the same lol x

it's probably because we're currently on team yellow.. if i found out it was a girl i'd probably be like pink.. flowery... frilly... haha :) x


----------



## KiansMummy

Heres what i got today x
 



Attached Files:







baby clothes 002.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 23









baby clothes 004.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely stuff everyone


----------



## xprincessx

Got Callum some more things

Sorry about the poor quality - can't wait for my camera to arrive! lol

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/9104/cowboyoutfit.jpg
Cowboy outfit

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4194/bluejoggers.jpg
Blue joggers

https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3456/stripeyjoggers2.jpg
Stripey joggers

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3558/4tshirts.jpg
4 plain t-shirts

https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1567/littlesoldiersleepsuit.jpg
Mummy's little soldier sleepsuit

https://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5336/newbornsleepsuits.jpg
3 newborn sleepsuits (for use in hospital)

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4529/goinghomeoutfit.jpg
Coming home outfit from hospital

https://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5066/bouncer.jpg
Bouncer


----------



## xprincessx

also, me and FOB are very guilty as we have already got him christmas presents lol

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3276/playnestgym.jpg
Playnest/gym

https://img641.imageshack.us/img641/9638/playnestgym2.jpg
Playnest/gym in packaging

https://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6738/bathtimeroutineset.jpg
Johnsons bedtime routine set

https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4595/beebo.jpg
Beebo comfort blankie

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4485/crinklecaterpillar.jpg
Crinkle caterpillar

https://img805.imageshack.us/img805/4665/froggyrattle.jpg
Froggy rattle

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7207/gloworm.jpg
Lullaby gloworm

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1898/lollipoprattle.jpg
Lollipop rattle

https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/6253/lullabybookset.jpg
Book set (box spins around, plays lullaby and glows in the dark)

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2526/musicalkeys.jpg
Musical farmer teethers (plays old mcdonald)

https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2605/rainmaker.jpg
Rainmaker

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2880/stuffedcow.jpg
Stuffed cow

https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/5011/teether.jpg
Rabbit teether (woops bit blurry lol)

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/339/trainersv.jpg
Trainers

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/28/winniemirror.jpg
Winnie the pooh mirror (to attach next to cot on wall)

https://img85.imageshack.us/img85/1742/winnierattle.jpg
Winnie the pooh rattle/teether

https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3995/winnierattle2.jpg
Winnie the pooh water filled teether

https://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4979/thezebra.jpg
Zep zep the zebra

phew...that's it for now...think i need to calm down though...its only July lmao AND he isnt even here yet :oops:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww you cant blame you if i see something i really love i would get Chloeit for christmas :haha:
Love all the stuff you have especially your bouncer


----------



## KiansMummy

ohhh i love this thread what lovely things everyone has got xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

jessmum2be said:


> Heres what i got today x



Ive got those vests from peacocks with the fastival pass on
i saw it and was like I HAVE TO HAVE IT 

:haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Heres what i got today x
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got those vests from peacocks with the fastival pass on
> i saw it and was like I HAVE TO HAVE IT
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I no i was like that i got some in 0-3 and 3-6 lol,, they were dead cheap as well good bargain lol.. I liked tat mackenzie tracksuit u had on ere for LO ages ago,, looked all over for one cant find any in little sizesss :( xx


----------



## x-Sunshine-x

This is the pushchair and cot ive just ordered from kiddicare today
 



Attached Files:







hauck pushchair.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11









cot.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bbyno1

the cots lovely!
i wish i got mine in white now but i got pine instead:(x


----------



## x-Sunshine-x

I think pine is probably more practical easier to keep clean and things, all the furniture in the room is white thogh so had to get white really


----------



## xprincessx

im the opposite...i got given a white one but REALLY REALLY wanted pine as my white one looks tacky compared to the pine one i wanted but i felt guilty saying no to my mums friend! x


----------



## Jayde1991

New Born Cloths
https://i46.tinypic.com/1zvc309.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/ej7vir.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/21no7cy.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/2cofrrq.jpghttps://i49.tinypic.com/jqkyz8.jpghttps://i50.tinypic.com/296m6hg.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/2rg0rbc.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/11avbde.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/200wc2w.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/167p154.jpghttps://i49.tinypic.com/34oqbz9.jpg

I got all these cloths from the bootfair for £2.50,which i think is a good price


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I love little newborn clothes! so cute and tiny :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

i lovee your winnie the pooh bits!!

and its true but i got new pine wardrobes n draws so thought id get a cot to match even tho they are totally different shades of pine:haha: but now i got my new bed and a bedside table thats white so im abit all over the place anyway lol i think white cots with pink sets look the best x


----------



## KiansMummy

Few more of Kians things, sorry for pic overloads i LOVE this thread lol.. Put my bouncer up today and picked my carseat up lol xx
 



Attached Files:







baby things 042.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 14









baby things 002.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 15









baby things 014.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 13









baby things 045.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 15









baby things 047.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## xprincessx

jess that bouncer is lush x


----------



## bbyno1

ahh love your car seat it looks well funky:Dx


----------



## x-Sunshine-x

what make is that green bouncer its nice


----------



## bbyno1

if its fisher price i got the matching play gym mat thingy:)x


----------



## KiansMummy

bbyno1 said:


> if its fisher price i got the matching play gym mat thingy:)x

yeah its the fisherprice one, i wanted the gym but ended up getting a cheaper one,, ill av to get saving again lol for the rainforest gym


----------



## KiansMummy

x-Sunshine-x said:


> what make is that green bouncer its nice

its fisherprice rainforest x


----------



## bbyno1

lol my OH picked it and wanted to buy it..i wasnt planning to spending anyting more than 30pound on one but that week i think he was just feeling generous lol x


----------



## x-Sunshine-x

ok i like it


----------



## Eabha'sMum

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00168.jpg

her coming home outfit :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats lovely :D


----------



## divershona

thats gorgeous, don't know what i'll have for a coming home outfit as im on team yellow, but im going to get my little sister to pick it out ... she is the only one being allowed to buy me anything whinnie the pooh as she is obsessed hehe so it will definately be cute, and it'll be something that ive hinted at too hehe


----------



## divershona

OMG i just found this in tesco !!! and it was reduced too, from £6 down to £2.75 EEEEEEEK

and its gorgeously cute too :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100717_6.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## bbyno1

omgg thats so nice!
what a bargin!
do you think my tesco would have that?lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

All set up :)
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10910.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10911.jpg

xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww they look nice^^ x


----------



## bbyno1

ahh so prepared!
after seeing your moses basket set up you made me want 1 lol coz i wasnt planning to buy 1 but i just won mine from ebay now i cant wait to collect it:Dx


----------



## Jadelm

I loooove that changing mat :) My moses basket was set up.. but then it become storage for new baby things and you can barely see it now :haha: Should probs get organising soon.. xxx


----------



## tashaclaire

xprincessx said:


> Got Callum some more things
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality - can't wait for my camera to arrive! lol
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/9104/cowboyoutfit.jpg
> Cowboy outfit
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4194/bluejoggers.jpg
> Blue joggers
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3456/stripeyjoggers2.jpg
> Stripey joggers
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3558/4tshirts.jpg
> 4 plain t-shirts
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1567/littlesoldiersleepsuit.jpg
> Mummy's little soldier sleepsuit
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5336/newbornsleepsuits.jpg
> 3 newborn sleepsuits (for use in hospital)
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4529/goinghomeoutfit.jpg
> Coming home outfit from hospital
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5066/bouncer.jpg
> Bouncer

Hi! Where did you get the little soldier outfit? It's lovely! (My OH is a soldier and would love that!)


----------



## bbyno1

https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4205/mamaspapasmosesbasketro.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my win off ebay:Dxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

niiiiiiiiice!!

i pick mine up tomorrow (got it of ebay as well)
will put it up as soon as i do!

and i got a new changing bag yday as well... so will put them all up!

sooooo exciting!!
x


----------



## bbyno1

oww i wana see!
im going to pick mine up on wednesday!lol x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

tried to put some up, but didn't work... will put them up tomorrow, for def :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00188.jpg
this is the set I got of ebay for £25!!!

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00189.jpg
the bath stuff...

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00190.jpg
Baby snow boots!!! :cloud9: they are soooooo cute

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00191.jpg
the moses basket, which rocks... its soooo pretty

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/DSC00192.jpg
and my beautiful changing bag... it looks not as big as it is... but in that i have loads, and there is still room....


<3


----------



## abstersmum

i love your bag where did you get it and is it a proper changing bag or just a bag iynwim


----------



## Eabha'sMum

abstersmum said:


> i love your bag where did you get it and is it a proper changing bag or just a bag iynwim

Ebay - £7.99 incl. p&p
... its not a changing bag... but it really should be, cos its perfect... even down to the waterproof inside!
the labels says disneyland paris :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Double Pushchair (I won off Ebay,pictures taken off ebay because i cant find my camera)
https://i25.tinypic.com/2ns2i5f.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2vdqhrr.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2cfw1sl.jpg

Single Pushchair (Also off Ebay)
https://i26.tinypic.com/10zy2b7.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/10n74hc.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/33zec7o.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2rvxye0.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2najud4.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/8znzp4.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/fem2ig.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/20ij37q.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/6hn8sn.jpg


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Jayde1991 said:


> Double Pushchair (I won off Ebay,pictures taken off ebay because i cant find my camera)
> https://i25.tinypic.com/2ns2i5f.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2vdqhrr.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2cfw1sl.jpg
> 
> Single Pushchair (Also off Ebay)
> https://i26.tinypic.com/10zy2b7.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/10n74hc.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/33zec7o.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2rvxye0.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2najud4.jpg
> https://i25.tinypic.com/8znzp4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/fem2ig.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/20ij37q.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/6hn8sn.jpg

i spied the pink set!!! i wished i lived near it... although glad someone of here got it!! :hugs:


----------



## Jayde1991

Eabha'sMum said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> Double Pushchair (I won off Ebay,pictures taken off ebay because i cant find my camera)
> https://i25.tinypic.com/2ns2i5f.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2vdqhrr.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2cfw1sl.jpg
> 
> Single Pushchair (Also off Ebay)
> https://i26.tinypic.com/10zy2b7.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/10n74hc.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/33zec7o.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2rvxye0.jpg
> https://i30.tinypic.com/2najud4.jpg
> https://i25.tinypic.com/8znzp4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/fem2ig.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/20ij37q.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/6hn8sn.jpg
> 
> i spied the pink set!!! i wished i lived near it... although glad someone of here got it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

i saw it about 3 or so weeks ago,when i first saw it i was like thats perfect.
i dont live near it but my sister drove down to pick it up for me.
:hugs:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

^^ it is gorg!!! and with the red, a change of car seat cover would do a boy!!
lol... xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Eabha'sMum said:


> ^^ it is gorg!!! and with the red, a change of car seat cover would do a boy!!
> lol... xx

thank youi :D yeah it would so it would be ok to give to my sister or friends when i am done with it :D
but you could just get another car seat if its a boy which i think it good lol


----------



## Eabha'sMum

someone stop me!! i am going mad on ebay...
i am bidding on the bouncer... willing to go to 20£ incl. posting fx'd
https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/bouncer.jpg

and, i am collecting this travel cot this week, 10.50£
https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/travelcot.jpg


... i need someone to like ban me from ebay :wacko:
xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Eabha'sMum said:


> someone stop me!! i am going mad on ebay...
> i am bidding on the bouncer... willing to go to 20£ incl. posting fx'd
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/bouncer.jpg
> 
> and, i am collecting this travel cot this week, 10.50£
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/travelcot.jpg
> 
> 
> ... i need someone to like ban me from ebay :wacko:
> xx


that bouncer is lovely. i think i mite go on ebay soon and buy some stuff it mite be a good week for baby things


----------



## Jayde1991

Some cloths that i bid on from ebay,they only had 2 mins to go and they where 2:50 each :D
https://i27.tinypic.com/3502d5e.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2v0xrty.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/29vm439.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2rep6i9.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/erzgnl.jpg


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh they are gorg!!! love the hello kitty one x


----------



## stefni_x

Just won these off ebay £2.50 :D !
 



Attached Files:







!B)cdRW!CGk~$(KGrHqMOKkEEwQOfWmnGBMNg)Wvvjw~~_35.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xprincessx

stefni_x said:


> Just won these off ebay £2.50 :D !

they are sooo beautiful x


----------



## bbyno1

bump:Dx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

well... hopefully my bouncer comes tomorrow or tuesday, and i must try and get my sister to collect the travel cot... do you think the nurses will mind if I get Aaron to bring the bouncer into hospital... I really love it!! :cloud9:


----------



## FayDanielle

I have the hello kitty tracksuit, its sooo cute!!
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

OH got this bless him
 



Attached Files:







5052341113043.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AriannasMama

Got this the other day at work for my little Arianna :). Just used a picture off the internet because I am too comfy in bed to get up and take a picture, lol.

https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/615590?wid=400&hei=400&op_sharpen=1


----------



## Jayde1991

Thanks for the comments on the hello kitty tracksuit.
if you like them i have loads more pictures of cloths for my little one to show you.
I got them all off Ebay for £2.50 to £4.50
https://i32.tinypic.com/3uem8.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/148lrgo.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/bi58o2.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/2qte590.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/24qrfp4.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

I have that 1st minnie romper..
Ahh i lovee it! Just hope shes on her way soon to wear it!x


----------



## Jayde1991

bbyno1 said:


> I have that 1st minnie romper..
> Ahh i lovee it! Just hope shes on her way soon to wear it!x

awww do you,did you buy it from a shop? if so i wanna know how much it cost in the shop lol cos i wanna buy another one lol
thank you i have 64 photos of stuff that i have bought her so far
i got 116 days to go till she is here and can wear the cloths,i cant wait


----------



## bbyno1

aww long as you stay busy time will go quickly:D
your over the half way mark so not long left at all:)
1sec..5pound from Asda:Dx


----------



## Jayde1991

bbyno1 said:


> aww long as you stay busy time will go quickly:D
> your over the half way mark so not long left at all:)
> 1sec..5pound from Asda:Dx

well i have two little ones so they keep me very busy.
yeah not long now,just cant wait to see her :happydance:
oh that is good i am so getting another one,i got it for £2.50 from ebay :happydance:


----------



## pansylove

my first pink things since finding out i'm on team pink today :) eeeee :flower:
 



Attached Files:







pink!.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 43


----------



## xprincessx

mrs.stokes said:


> Got this the other day at work for my little Arianna :). Just used a picture off the internet because I am too comfy in bed to get up and take a picture, lol.
> 
> https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/615590?wid=400&hei=400&op_sharpen=1

aww that's a cute outfit x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

pansylove said:


> my first pink things since finding out i'm on team pink today :) eeeee :flower:

congrats on :pink:
:hugs:
xx


----------



## newmommy23

pansylove said:


> my first pink things since finding out i'm on team pink today :) eeeee :flower:


yay welcome to team :pink:


----------



## Jayde1991

Congrates on team pink.

Bottle from ebay i got for £1 for two
https://i29.tinypic.com/2af061h.jpg

Cloths for £2 to £3 pounds
https://i31.tinypic.com/14jym54.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/f3gwap.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/3ylub.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Lovely things everyones got xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Some more of Kians things got his bath today and decided on his coming home outfit which is the blue baby grow set with the blue fleece. x
1. Cute Pjs
2. Coming Home outfit
3. Cute Outfit
4. Playmat and Some Toys
5. Bath Set
 



Attached Files:







sum baby n random 021.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 18









sum baby n random 022.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 18









sum baby n random 023.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14









sum baby n random 024.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 16









sum baby n random 026.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i love buying Kailynn clothes! took the pics off the site because they look better lol
https://i26.tinypic.com/9867ep.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2zjial2.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/v3q6w3.jpg
https://i26.tinypic.com/ok66ab.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/r9q2ja.jpg


----------



## FayDanielle

Does this count?! Lol.
I bought these from Jade for the nursery :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs225.snc4/38592_414980033411_516963411_4858911_2793643_n.jpg
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

^^^ oh wow!! well done Jade!! and Fay, even more excited now about seeing the nursery!! hehe
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

FayDanielle said:


> Does this count?! Lol.
> I bought these from Jade for the nursery :D
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs225.snc4/38592_414980033411_516963411_4858911_2793643_n.jpg
> xx

they are well nice xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Aww faye there gorgeous i got oscars aswell from jade isnt she talented!
cant wait to put them up!

x


----------



## KiansMummy

Lydiarose said:


> Aww faye there gorgeous i got oscars aswell from jade isnt she talented!
> cant wait to put them up!
> 
> x

would you be able to put some pics up of oscars i want to get some for Kian, just want to see what some for boys look like? THnka xx


----------



## FayDanielle

She really is talented :)

Hope you dont mind me putting these up Lydia :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs037.ash2/35196_134325106605128_132762996761339_159552_254360_n.jpg
These are some more shes done.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs084.ash2/37529_135308806506758_132762996761339_162713_1314708_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs028.ash2/34777_133660036671635_132762996761339_157229_6324054_n.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Fay- Those letters you had done are gorgeous! I want something similar but in pink and brown if we are having a girlie.


----------



## samface182

MrsEngland said:


> Fay- Those letters you had done are gorgeous! I want something similar but in pink and brown if we are having a girlie.

jadelm does them for her shop hun, they are cheap too! :D

https://www.eviesbabyboutique.co.uk/
xx


----------



## pansylove

i'm guna get some letters done.... when we have a name :) haha


----------



## FayDanielle

pansylove said:


> i'm guna get some letters done.... when we have a name :) haha

I couldnt wait that long :haha:
I wanted some NOW! lol, so because we dont know her name, ordered Princess, and hopefully will have her name done, to match, to go underneath princess :D
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

thats a great idea fay....... xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Taken with my webcam, so not brilliant quality.
But my mum & sister bought her these :)

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000262.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000261.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000260.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000259.jpg

I loooooove the leopard print one! :cloud9:
x


----------



## MrsEngland

samface182 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Fay- Those letters you had done are gorgeous! I want something similar but in pink and brown if we are having a girlie.
> 
> jadelm does them for her shop hun, they are cheap too! :D
> 
> https://www.eviesbabyboutique.co.uk/
> xxClick to expand...

oooh i'll have a look, thanks hun!


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo glad everyone likes the letters :blush: I actually missed doing them while I was in hospital! Was so boring just watching tv the whole time :dohh: got lots to catch up on though so maybe I spoke to soon :haha: x


----------



## Jayde1991

Some more stuff i got Corin Mae Rose
This is one of the bouncers i got her,I got her two.
https://i35.tinypic.com/1493xy1.jpg

Some Cloths
https://i33.tinypic.com/2m26jr8.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/30vccgi.jpg

And Addyson's old crib that Corin is going to use and i also got Corin another one.
https://i38.tinypic.com/2yx25fp.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/2ppa1ic.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/mrvg3r.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

1 week until I find out if I need 6-7 letters :)


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't buy this one, my cousin and his wife did, but I love it :D

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6735522reg.jpg

It projects a starry sky on the ceiling to help LO sleep (and of course matches my ladybug theme )


----------



## FayDanielle

This is todays spree! Spoilt little cupcake!

All in this picture, for a grant total of just over £30!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs225.snc4/38566_416442153411_516963411_4893874_1916622_n.jpg

I couldnt resist this!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs225.snc4/38566_416442173411_516963411_4893875_6731128_n.jpg

Little coat and jeans from next
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs092.snc4/35960_416443453411_516963411_4893881_6683680_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs305.snc4/40588_416443463411_516963411_4893882_1008323_n.jpg

Little shoesies!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs284.snc4/40529_416444248411_516963411_4893896_2731805_n.jpg

100% cuteeeee :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs142.ash2/40435_416444233411_516963411_4893895_579472_n.jpg

and little england trainers!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs093.ash2/37979_416446503411_516963411_4893994_4928380_n.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww cute stuff xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aww i got the 100% cute romper too..think im gunna put Aliyah in it for the 1st time tomorrow lol x


----------



## AriannasMama

Bought this today!

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1281106049064/images/121-275_Purple.jpg?sw=350&sh=350


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

mrs.stokes said:


> Bought this today!
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1281106049064/images/121-275_Purple.jpg?sw=350&sh=350

i bought this for Kailynn too! i love it! love all the carters stuff!


----------



## AriannasMama

Kailynnsmommy said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Bought this today!
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1281106049064/images/121-275_Purple.jpg?sw=350&sh=350
> 
> i bought this for Kailynn too! i love it! love all the carters stuff!Click to expand...

lol me too! I work in a Carter's store, I spend half my paycheck there....lol.


----------



## Jayde1991

so many cute stuff on here

My mum got Corin a teething ring and a new pink crib
https://i36.tinypic.com/2knh38.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/k2bo05.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/ndp3o.jpg

And my OH got these outfits for Corin
https://i38.tinypic.com/13z5z5e.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/x2tnbm.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

i got the winnnie the pooh teething thing aswell lol
wish my moses basket was as nice as yours tho:haha:xx


----------



## Jayde1991

bbyno1 said:


> i got the winnnie the pooh teething thing aswell lol
> wish my moses basket was as nice as yours tho:haha:xx

lol that is so cool,i cant wait to see Corin using the ring it will be so cute.
thank you very much i have two moses baskets lol :happydance:


----------



## KiansMummy

Aw that pink Moses basket is cute x


----------



## KiansMummy

My 13 year old brother got this Blackburn rivers vest today for Kian he's adamant that he is gunna be a rovers fan lol xhttps://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/fe46c226.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

Aww..Someone gave me an Arsenal vest but my OH refuses to let her wear it coz he believes shes gunna be a Tottenham fan like him:haha:xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol, my whole family want to each buy her their favourite footie team shirt, I said she won't be wearing ANY of them when she's with me :haha:
x


----------



## bbyno1

Lool i dont want her being into football at all:haha:
Im like she doesnt support no1 but England lool x


----------



## rainbows_x

Same hehe, well if I HAD to say one team I would say Liverpool, but no idea why! :haha:

OH hates football, so I'm lucky there!
x


----------



## bbyno1

Lol Chelsea if i had to say aswell..
Im just like she can be a dancer or singer insted lol like a girlie girl hehe x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol I never thought I would want her to be a girlie girl, as I always hated pink & stuff!

But she is my lil princess already, love buying the little dresses & stuff, she will probably turn out to be a tomboy now :dohh:
x


----------



## MissMamma

FayDanielle said:


> Little coat and jeans from next
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs092.snc4/35960_416443453411_516963411_4893881_6683680_n.jpg

Fay i _love_ love LOVE this coat! I'm going to go and buy one asap..xx


----------



## bbyno1

Lool i used to be a tom boy,now i couldnt be any more girlie if i tried i dont think aha
I think she will be a girlie girl but we will see in a few yrs time lol x


----------



## aimee_1691

Jayde1991 said:


> so many cute stuff on here
> 
> My mum got Corin a teething ring and a new pink crib
> https://i36.tinypic.com/2knh38.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/k2bo05.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/ndp3o.jpg
> 
> And my OH got these outfits for Corin
> https://i38.tinypic.com/13z5z5e.jpg
> https://i38.tinypic.com/x2tnbm.jpg

awwwww where did ur oh get that little red outfit ? xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Don't have a pic, but I got a 5 pack of bodysuits for $4 and some change today off a clearance rack!


----------



## KiansMummy

My pram https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/28d7437c.jpg. https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/279e2214.jpg


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

got me and Kailynn matching shoes today =)
https://i37.tinypic.com/34griag.jpghttps://i38.tinypic.com/2cndjq.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

aimee_1691 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> so many cute stuff on here
> 
> My mum got Corin a teething ring and a new pink crib
> https://i36.tinypic.com/2knh38.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/k2bo05.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/ndp3o.jpg
> 
> And my OH got these outfits for Corin
> https://i38.tinypic.com/13z5z5e.jpg
> https://i38.tinypic.com/x2tnbm.jpg
> 
> awwwww where did ur oh get that little red outfit ? xxClick to expand...

He got it from Ebay,me and him had to make a promise the only new stuff we buy will be from Ebay because otherwise it will cost to much money to buy it in the shops


----------



## MissMamma

Awh matching shoes!!! How cute is that..xx


----------



## Bride2Be

I have some stuff already. Needless to say, we're counting on a girl :haha: There's more.
 



Attached Files:







Baby stuff 007.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









Baby stuff 008.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









Baby stuff 010.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6









Baby stuff 011.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 9









Baby stuff 012.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bride2Be

Round two of baby things!
 



Attached Files:







Baby stuff 013.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby stuff 014.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3









Baby stuff 015.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









Baby stuff 017.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









Baby stuff 018.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bride2Be

Final round! I also have about five stuffed animals and six or seven books for her.
 



Attached Files:







Baby stuff 022.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









Baby stuff 023.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









Baby stuff 024.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









Baby stuff 025.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jayde1991

Aww thoses cloths are so cute

The new baby chair that my mum got for bump
https://i33.tinypic.com/34xqfsw.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/n64x76.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/25fhkdt.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/jjxtvd.jpg

And the dress my sister got the bump
https://i33.tinypic.com/fcmu1c.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Kians swing which I got free when I bought my pram cos the guy in the shop felt bad as it had took him so long to get the pram instock https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/17b3d9c5.jpg. The Moses basket all set up... It looks dead comfy https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/99afcb36.jpg. His shoe collection got another pair of pump things but I can't find em I thunk he's more shoes than me lol https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/77a6b098.jpg and his polar bear and elephant comforter whic I got free for joining the aptamil and hipp baby club lol https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/fe830413.jpg. Xx


----------



## Hannaaisha

Awww so gorgeous, I love traditional English clothes and hand knitted by nana clothes!


----------



## Hannaaisha

P.S - I've heard that shoes for newborn babies are really bad and can deform their feet, :( they don't really need shoes until they start walking.


----------



## vinteenage

Hannaaisha said:


> P.S - I've heard that shoes for newborn babies are really bad and can deform their feet, :( they don't really need shoes until they start walking.

That's only if your putting them in hard soled shoes. As long the soles of the shoe are soft, they'll be fine. :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Hannaaisha said:


> P.S - I've heard that shoes for newborn babies are really bad and can deform their feet, :( they don't really need shoes until they start walking.

Only hard sole shoes can deform there feet !!! Soft sole shoes in moderation are okay!


----------



## Hannaaisha

Mini-shoes r the cutest, I'll look out for super soft ones then.


----------



## lovetaralyn

Her crib is finally up minus the mobile! Don't really have too many cute clothes yet, but my shower is tomorrow so I'm sure I'll have lots to show :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10









nursery pt2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jayde1991

I brought this crib yesterday and when my mum saw it she said "Oh no my little Corin can not have that it is to boy-ish" so she is now buying me a new one,but i like the one i got,do u think its to boy-ish?
https://i37.tinypic.com/2qn5k50.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/s3dpu8.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/1zq58vs.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/aekt1t.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

I think it's a lovely crib, and not boyish at all. Even if it was, she's a baby! She's not going to care! :shrug: It seems silly to me to spend more money when there's no need to!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Kailynnsmommy said:


> got me and Kailynn matching shoes today =)
> https://i37.tinypic.com/34griag.jpghttps://i38.tinypic.com/2cndjq.jpg

oh my goodness! those are absolutely freakin adorable!!! where did you get them??? :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lovetaralyn said:


> Her crib is finally up minus the mobile! Don't really have too many cute clothes yet, but my shower is tomorrow so I'm sure I'll have lots to show :)

i love the bedding :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

here is the stuff we have so far for our little girl. 
Cant wait to get more!
 



Attached Files:







outfit1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









outfit2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









outfit3.png
File size: 507.9 KB
Views: 5









shoes1.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4









shoes2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tanara

Finally bought our first outfit for Fayth =) The OH picked it, hes funny he wants her in allll pink allll the time lol.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0161.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7









SAM_0162.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









SAM_0163.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Nov2010Momma said:


> Kailynnsmommy said:
> 
> 
> got me and Kailynn matching shoes today =)
> https://i37.tinypic.com/34griag.jpghttps://i38.tinypic.com/2cndjq.jpg
> 
> oh my goodness! those are absolutely freakin adorable!!! where did you get them??? :winkwink:Click to expand...

i got hers from the vans store and mine from journeys!


----------



## lovetaralyn

Madi got a pair of little purple vans at the shower today! :) They're so cute!


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww cute xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Jayde1991 said:


> I brought this crib yesterday and when my mum saw it she said "Oh no my little Corin can not have that it is to boy-ish" so she is now buying me a new one,but i like the one i got,do u think its to boy-ish?
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2qn5k50.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/s3dpu8.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/1zq58vs.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/aekt1t.jpg


I have this crib, well had ive sold it now i LOVED it 
x


----------



## Jayde1991

thanks for everyone comments on the crib,i stood up to my mum and told her i love this one i dont wanna diffrent one and then she just walked off and said ok,so that means i get to keep the crib :)


----------



## Penfelyn

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> here is the stuff we have so far for our little girl.
> Cant wait to get more!

I have that little denim dress outfit! Its the cutest! Gotta love Primarni!


----------



## mayb_baby

Mothercare lol I blew £41 on 2 things:dohh:

OH not impressed :haha:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







41nR-De0aJL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









41PTejPrEaL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AriannasMama

got arianna some converse :)

https://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/5/optimized/486645_fpx.tif?bgc=255,255,255&wid=327&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## Hannaaisha

Mothercare is pricey, u can get designer for that much!


----------



## aimee_1691

mothercare can be pricey but sooooo worth it.... i love it x


----------



## Sentiment

I dont have a lot of money, what are some stores that sell baby things on discount, and ships to the US too?


----------



## MissMamma

Ebay!..xx


----------



## debsxhim

Sentiment said:


> I dont have a lot of money, what are some stores that sell baby things on discount, and ships to the US too?

Try Kohls. I was shopping for clothes there the other day and they had baby stuff 60-80% off when they have big sales.


----------



## mayb_baby

aimee_1691 said:



> mothercare can be pricey but sooooo worth it.... i love it x

I agree xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Sentiment said:


> I dont have a lot of money, what are some stores that sell baby things on discount, and ships to the US too?

where in the US are you?


----------



## Sentiment

Louisiana

and thanks for the suggestions ebay has really good lots, and ill try kohls.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Hi Sentiment, you can try ASOS they always have a good sale on and they ship to America & you can take hand-me-downs from other mums normally with baby clothes they haven't been worn that much because the baby grows so fast. So it's not that bad!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Sentiment said:


> I dont have a lot of money, what are some stores that sell baby things on discount, and ships to the US too?

shopping out of season helps too , tho its hard to judge what size little one will be when.


----------



## AriannasMama

got these two things for Arianna today

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/216-021_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/115-699_Pink.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0


----------



## amylou1992

mrs.stokes said:


> got these two things for Arianna today
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/216-021_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/115-699_Pink.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0

OMG!! love the top piccy, can i ask where u got that, would love one for my little girl


----------



## AriannasMama

amylou1992 said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> got these two things for Arianna today
> 
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/216-021_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
> https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1282941464072/images/115-699_Pink.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
> 
> OMG!! love the top piccy, can i ask where u got that, would love one for my little girlClick to expand...

Got it from Carters!


----------



## Hannaaisha

I love the zebra one.


----------



## amylou1992

its so cute! shame they don't ship to the uk :(


----------



## Sentiment

Thank you girls who helped me, I found a huge clearance floor at Macy's and they have wonderful clothes for $5 and under, and are good quality. I'm very happy, I hope to be showing off some stuff here


----------



## Eskimobabys

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes018edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes020edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes021edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes024edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes017edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes022edit.jpg


----------



## Sentiment

omg, where did you get that supergirl set?


----------



## Eskimobabys

my DH got it while he was @ Six flags (amusement park) he IS OBSESSED with superman lol before finding out the sex we got little boy superman things. its hard finding superman things for girls!


----------



## Sentiment

that is f*ing adorable.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks i really glad we got her some superman stuff just wish i could get more!


----------



## Jayde1991

the new high chair we got for the little one
https://i51.tinypic.com/2ex1w5e.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/aai06u.jpg


----------



## MissMamma

that high chair's amazing Jayde!..xx


----------



## Jayde1991

MissMammaToBe said:


> that high chair's amazing Jayde!..xx

thank you so much,i like the space age look of it lol


----------



## Hannaaisha

Everything bloom is amazing its designed by cool dads.


----------



## mayb_baby

my Boys bits from babies r us and mothercare I can't take pics as Im not allowed his stuff in my house soooo I got it off the website xxxx

Pram his mum ordered we had to get the car seat in charcoal as Cargo was sold out and not comming back Oh well xxxx
 



Attached Files:







41+5EUS15kL__SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen16percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2









8609959232039664.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









8610230227550256.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









8610444488632160.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









freeway_cargo_ventura.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KiansMummy

mayb_baby said:


> my Boys bits from babies r us and mothercare I can't take pics as Im not allowed his stuff in my house soooo I got it off the website xxxx
> 
> Pram his mum ordered we had to get the car seat in charcoal as Cargo was sold out and not comming back Oh well xxxx

kians got that moses basket love it xx
 



Attached Files:







pics 083.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jayde1991

more stuff for my little one
https://i55.tinypic.com/2mzdqfr.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/29oqpsh.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/54fxqv.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/ea4ksp.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/4qkbjp.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/xoiduf.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

i have soooo much new clothes for callum that my mum's friend gave me...will add them later but it will probably take up about 10 pages as there is literally so much stuff!! will have to just post the newborn/0-3 stuff i think because there is too much 3-6 to put on here in one go! lol x


----------



## mayb_baby

jessmum2be said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> my Boys bits from babies r us and mothercare I can't take pics as Im not allowed his stuff in my house soooo I got it off the website xxxx
> 
> Pram his mum ordered we had to get the car seat in charcoal as Cargo was sold out and not comming back Oh well xxxx
> 
> kians got that moses basket love it xxClick to expand...

I love it too can't wait to have it up in our house it looks sooo sweet :cloud9: oh well not too long now . . . We go a non rocking stand though xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh seeing so many cute outfits from asda,must go there tomorrow!x


----------



## MadamRose

2 christmas pressies i got Chloe today me and DH couldnt resist they were in the sale

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teachingblocks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/TeachingBear.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

just gonna post the newborn stuff for now...i wont put up the sleepsuits or vests because there's just too many and most are plain but will put some of the ones with things on up here in a couple of days x


----------



## MadamRose

two christmas pressies me and DH brought Chloe today we couldnt resist

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/TeachingBear.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teachingblocks.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

Sorry about the size of the pics, it won't let me add them as attachments so have to do it this way x

*01 Baby hooded t-shirt*
https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5352/01babytshirt.jpg

*2 fast t-shirt*
https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/7840/2fasttshirt.jpg

*Animal hat*
https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9270/animalshat.jpg

*Animal trousers*
https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/1323/animalstrousers.jpg

*Bear fleece*
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8523/bearfleece.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Blue bear romper suit*
https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8449/bearromper.jpg

*Bear t-shirt*
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4373/beartshirt.jpg

*Bed t-shirt*
https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/7580/bedtshirt.jpg

*Light blue shorts* 
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1494/blueshorts.jpg

*Blue trousers*
https://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5425/bluetrousers.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Blue t-shirt*
https://img828.imageshack.us/img828/8720/bluetshirt.jpg

*Light blue t-shirt*
https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3735/bluetshirt2.jpg

*Car jacket*
https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/6126/carjacket.jpg

*Cool car t-shirt*
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2161/coolcartshirt.jpg

*Crabs dungarees*
https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2747/crabsdungarees.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Dark blue shorts*
https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/804/darkblueshorts.jpg

*Dark blue t-shirt*
https://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8599/darkbluetshirt.jpg

*Striped fleece*
https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/2695/fleece.jpg

*Forest romper*
https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/861/forestromper.jpg

*Talk to the hand t-shirt*
https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9772/handtshirt.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Hug machine t-shirt*
https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/39/hugmachinetshirt.jpg

*Joggers *
https://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1697/joggers.jpg

*Hugs t-shirt*
https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5599/hugstshirt.jpg

*Just chillin' t-shirt*
https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/83/tshirtp.jpg

*Khaki trousers*
https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/6180/khakitrousers.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Little friends t-shirt*
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6545/littlefriendstshirt.jpg

*Little roo hat *
https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9740/littleroohat.jpg

*Mickey mouse joggers*
https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/857/mickeymousejoggers.jpg

*Puppy trousers*
https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/354/puppytrousers.jpg

*Robocar t-shirt*
https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8421/robocartshirt.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Striped romper*
https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7209/romperd.jpg

*Striped romper 2 *
https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2662/romper2.jpg

*Striped joggers*
https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9348/stripedjoggers.jpg

*Striped jumper*
https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/8/stripedjumper.jpg

*Striped trousers*
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7387/stripedtrousers.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

*Striped trousers*
https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/306/stripedtrousers2.jpg

*Striped t-shirt*
https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/9992/stripedtshirt.jpg

*Striped t-shirt 2 *
https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3742/stripedtshirt2.jpg

*Ted dungaree's *
https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4189/teddungarees.jpg

*Tracksuit bottoms*
https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/2262/tracksuitbottoms.jpg

*Winnie the pooh jacket*
https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7818/winniefleece.jpg

*phew*...that took ages...will have to post the 0-3 stuff and nice newborn vests/sleepsuits in a couple of days x


----------



## KiansMummy

Wow look at all then lovely clothes you've got loads lol xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Some stuff my OH got Corin
https://i52.tinypic.com/29y5fe1.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/2hh3bci.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/kdlhk0.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/2zg7m1g.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2v8oimb.jpg
Some Stuff i got Corin
https://i56.tinypic.com/2edp3jd.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/2qibsp0.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/fd61kp.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/1115mpc.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/14siq84.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

We have got Chloe that piglet coat i love it so much


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> We have got Chloe that piglet coat i love it so much

I love it to,so does my other two,my oldest wants it lol :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless her :haha: i love all the disney stuff they do at asda and tesco and its not too badly prices either :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww bless her :haha: i love all the disney stuff they do at asda and tesco and its not too badly prices either :D

i know she is such a silly moo :haha: i know i like disney too,my OH loves it and he loves to dress the girls in pink,i like blue on a girl but my OH does not like blue on a girl he likes pink lol.
he is so old fashioned sometimes


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless him :haha: you would think it was the otehr way around. My DH is the same though he cant wait to dress Chloe in her little pink dresses ect


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww bless him :haha: you would think it was the otehr way around. My DH is the same though he cant wait to dress Chloe in her little pink dresses ect

haha he may be 19 but sometimes he can act like such an olh man :haha:
i know i dont like pink or dresses cos i was dressed in them all the time,from birth till the age of 9 lol aww bless i bet she would suit pink,my other 2 suit the colour purple lol :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

Jayde1991 said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless him :haha: you would think it was the otehr way around. My DH is the same though he cant wait to dress Chloe in her little pink dresses ect
> 
> haha he may be 19 but sometimes he can act like such an olh man :haha:
> i know i dont like pink or dresses cos i was dressed in them all the time,from birth till the age of 9 lol aww bless i bet she would suit pink,my other 2 suit the colour purple lol :happydance:Click to expand...

My OH is _exactly_ the same! he hates the idea of blue on his little princess whereas blue is my fave colour! And he is such an old man too!lol..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

those little mini mouse socks are real cute.


----------



## AriannasMama

Warning, this will be a picture overload lol.

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/111-311_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/111-266_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/121-565_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/121-317_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/219-858_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_na/image/AADY_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1285092266483/images/121-334_Default.jpg?sw=235&sh=235&q=80.0


Plus theres about 6 more things that I can't find pics of online :dohh: she has WAY more clothes than I've ever had, lol.


----------

